# 

## Graszka

Otóż nadejszła ta wiekopomna chwyła... czas będzie się budować. Doświadczenia znajomych, rodziny oraz tabuny narzekań na internetowych forach pozwalają mi stwierdzić, że na elewacji - pod żadnym względem - nie ma co oszczędzać na siłę, bo może nam w konsekwencji bardzo szybko i boleśnie wyjść drożej. Jako że zauwazyłam tutaj dość fachowe dyskusje, to mam nadzieję, że w tej materii również będę mogła się wiele dowiedzieć. 

Nie wiem, na ile ma to znaczenia dla przyszłych rozważań, ale będę chciała pomalować dom ciemniejszym kolorem, a z tego co się orientuję, to nie jest to taka oczywista sprawa [jeśli coś już ma być na lata]. Poza tym odsyłam do tytułu wątku  :wink: 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!  :wink:

----------


## jannek

To prawda, elewacja jest wazna i pozniej jest problem z jej 'poprawą'.

Ja niedawno z poltora miesiaca temu pomagalem w elewacji, wiec to niedlugie doswiadczenie, ale uzywalismy zaprawy, tynku i farby firmy z takim slonikiem. Nazwe mnie wypadla, ale na razie siostra, u ktorej robilismy nie narzeka na wykonanie

----------


## leszeq

Ten "słonik" to system Caparol  :smile:  jeden z lepszych na naszym rynku. Poza tym, polecam jeszcze bardzo dobry system STO ispo.

----------


## fighter1983

ten słonik to już mi się zaczyna po nocach  śnić a dopiero poczatek sezonu  :smile: 
standard zestaw: dryvit, sto-ispo, caparol.
"ciemniejszy" kolor nic nie mowi, fakt trzeba na to uwazac (stopien odbicia swiatla) i nie wygłupiac sie z 1mm baranek badz cieniej.
zadaj konkretniejsze pytanie - uzyskasz konkretniejsze odpowiedzi.

----------


## bastka

> Ten "słonik" to system Caparol  jeden z lepszych na naszym rynku. Poza tym, polecam jeszcze bardzo dobry system STO ispo.


Możesz napisać coś więcej. Ja też szykuję się do gruntownej zmiany elewacji zewnętrznej i chciałabym użyć dobrych materiałów. Słyszałam o systemie Carbon  firmy Caparol,  to nowość u nas na rynku.  Znajomy z Francji twierdzi, że u nich to znany produkt i bardzo trwały.

----------


## fighter1983

ulala... Carbon.... grube działa wytoczono... jeszcze nie wytestowane w naszych realiach, cena powalająca.... 
Jeżeli się zdecydujesz wstaw koniecznie dużo dużo fotek
jeszcze takiej realizacji nie widzialem, poznalem tylko opinie znanej konkurencji dla "słonika" ze teraz caparol sobie sam dolek kopie - skoro maja carbona to juz nie bedzie sprzedazy za kilka lat bo nie bedzie modernizacji. zobaczymy za pare latek.

----------


## Graszka

> ten słonik to już mi się zaczyna po nocach  śnić a dopiero poczatek sezonu 
> *standard zestaw: dryvit, sto-ispo, caparol.*


Przepraszam za taką samodzielną wątpliwość [  :big tongue:  ], ale słyszałam, że bezpieczniej iść w jedną firmę, w jeden system, a piszesz tutaj o zestawie, więc mam jakby lekką zagwozdkę teraz...  :smile:  Czy to serio ma znaczenie i w którą z tych trzech wymienionych poszedłbyś, gdybyś miał wybrać jedną ... ?




> ulala... Carbon.... grube działa wytoczono... jeszcze nie wytestowane w naszych realiach, cena powalająca.... 
> Jeżeli się zdecydujesz wstaw koniecznie dużo dużo fotek
> jeszcze takiej realizacji nie widzialem, poznalem tylko opinie znanej konkurencji dla "słonika" ze *teraz caparol sobie sam dolek kopie - skoro maja carbona to juz nie bedzie sprzedazy za kilka lat bo nie bedzie modernizacji*. zobaczymy za pare latek.


No wiesz.... jak dla mnie to lepszej rekomendacji być nie mogło  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

nie no oczywiscie chodzi o producentów i ich kompletne systemy, bez mieszania poszczegolnych produktów. Co do rekomendacji jak wsponialem, nie mialem jeszcze takiej realizacji i sam jestem bardzo ciekawy. 
U siebie mam mineralny malowany Caparola oczywiscie, ale to z racji tego ze jestem dystrybutoem, a co za tym idzie - nie jestem obiektywny.
A Carbonik wlasnie sie trafil na Wilanowie, jutro sie okaze czy robimy ta elewacje w Carbonie, jezeli tak: bedzie obiekt referencyjny (domek)

----------


## Graszka

Jeśli to rzeczywiście jutro, czy chociażby w ogóle w tym tygodniu to w takim razie zacieram ręce i spokojnie czekam choćby na pierwsze wrażenia i jakieś wstępne opinie  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

Poprzednicy napisali nieco o firmach. Ja ze swej strony polecam tynk mineralny pomalowany dobrą farbą. Dryvit blizszy sercu więc go polecam. Wersja tańsza (ale nie gorsza) tego samego systemu produkuje malutka firma Domiant z Guzowa k. Zyrardowa. Też polecam. Jeśli ciemny kolor to nie polecam róznych dziwnych firm. Sformułowanie ciemnej farby jest na tyle trudne (mentalnie - producent nie jest w stanie pogodzić się że koszt receptury na ciemną farbę jest duuuuuży :Smile:  w związku z czym odradzam eksperymenty pod postacią jakis blizej nieznanych producentów.

----------


## fighter1983

no i niestety.... bedzie elewacja w Caparolu, ale nie w Carbonie tylko silikonowa. a szkoda...

----------


## smarki

Przymierzam się do zestawu Caparola - tynk mineralny + farba silikonowa. Kiedy stosować grunt? Pod tynk czy pod farbę? Grunt Caparol czy można jakiś inny?

----------


## fighter1983

Systemowo w metodzie lekkiej mokrej jest:
190 S - klej do styropianu
styropian
kolki
siatka
190 - klej do siatki
 Putzgrunt 610 - to jest ten Twoj grunt
MineralLightPutz 139 - tynk mineralny
farba ( Muresco Premium/Amphisilan Plus )

Co do gruntowania: jezeli klej do siatki masz caparola dopuszczalne jest zrezygnowanie z PG610 jako gruntu, jednak zdecydowanie zalecane z racji zwiekszenia przyczepnosci do podloza, utworzenia warstwy odcinajacej. Jezeli zrezygnujesz z PG610 trzymaj sie dokladnie kart technicznych i okresow miedzy jedna a druga warstwa. 
Z drugiej strony takie dopuszczenia do nie stosowania PG610 robi sie na 15-sto tysiecznikach a nie na domkach  :smile:  bo tam jest to jakas oszczednosc. na elewacji 250m2 (standard przy domkach) zaoszczedzisz 540 złotych... czyli 2zlote z kawałkiem na metrze... nie wiem czy warto....

----------


## leszeq

> Co do gruntowania: jezeli klej do siatki masz caparola dopuszczalne jest zrezygnowanie z PG610 jako gruntu, jednak zdecydowanie zalecane z racji zwiekszenia przyczepnosci do podloza, utworzenia warstwy odcinajacej.


Grunt dodatkowo wzmocni podłoże i zmniejszy jego chłonność, jednocześnie ułatwiając nadawanie odpowiedniej faktury tynkom cienkowarstwowym. Przy zastosowaniu gruntu, ryzyko powstania błędów wykonawczych na tynku będzie znacznie mniejsze.

----------


## smarki

Dzięki, z gruntem temat jest jasny.

Natomiast co do farby - wystarczy jednokrotne malowanie? Planuję dać biały tynk i farbę Amphisilan Plus w jasnym kolorze.

----------


## fighter1983

w zasadzie zazwyczaj maluje sie 2x bo po jednokrotnym są miejsca niedomalowane. Zależy od malarza.

----------


## aMPRe

Potwierdzam prawdziwość oceny Caparola. Dodatkowa proponuję rozważenie zamontowania listew elewacyjnych wykonanych z polistyrenu krytego polimerowym tynkiem o wysokiej twardości. Więcej info na stronie: www.ampre-nmc.pl.

----------


## fighter1983

no to sie teraz pochwaliles kolego  :smile:  
Rozumiem z czegos trzeba zyc  :smile:  ale powiem Ci ze Twoje potwierdzenie jakosci Caparola... w obliczu ich prawie 115-letniej dzialalnosci jakos do mnie nie przemawia. A wrzucajac reklame zrazasz do siebie ludzi, ja jestem tutaj od roku i poki co mialem 2 klientow z forum muratora, malo tego przyznam ze obsluga forumowiczow wcale nie jest fajna. trzeba uwazac, wysylac wczesniej, bo jak sie po drodze samochod zlapie gume i na czas nie przyjedzie to i tak bedzie Twoja wina i trafisz na czarna liste  :smile:  zreszta moje zdanie podziela kolega z forum jeden z "naj doradcow" ktory jest tutaj juz duzo dluzej niz ja. Traktuj to forum jako rozrywke i miejsce gdzie mozesz pomoc, nie jako potencjalne zrodlo dochodu. jedyny "komercyjny" zysk to umiarkowanie silny link do Twojej strony w profilu, oczywiscie ma znaczenie dla pozycjonowania w google.

----------


## docieplanie

Witam.
Dla czego mineralny malowany jest najlepszy?

nie wieżę aby taka elewacja pomalowana, choćby nie wiem jak dobrą farbą,  po upływie powiedzmy 7-10 lat wyglądała jak nowa napewno czas pozostawi na niej spore ślady w postaci zabrudzeń na jej powierzchni i co wtedy? 
mając na ścianach tynk akrylowy który niewątpliwie będzie w podobnym stopniu zabrudzony jak wyżej opisany możemy pozwolić sobie na wymycie elewacji budynku myjką wysoko-ciśnieniową co w znacznym stopniu oczyści zabrudzenia nagromadzone przez lata na ścianach.
Niestety jeśli chodzi o tynk mineralny to jego "wątła" wytrzymałość mechaniczna nie pozwoli na takie zabiegi więc pozostaje nam tylko ponowne malowanie.
Ktoś powie,że mineralny jest lepszy bo ściana "oddycha" ale co tam oddycha? przez styropian,podkład,a nawet jeśli oddycha to widział ktoś na oczy następstwa "nie oddychania " ścian gdzie przyczyną była 1.5mm czy 2mm warstewka tynku akrylowego?
,

dodatkowo powiem jeszcze jako wykonawca,że "zlecenie" z tynkiem mineralnym to najgorsze co może się trafić z kilku względów, ta cała procedura mieszania tynku,bałagan,duszący pył podczas mieszania, ciągłe czyszczenie i przygotowywanie wiader aby to ustrojstwo umieszać, ręce od tego po pracy "zjadają" kilogramy kremu i najgorsze z tego wszystkiego jest czekanie aż tynk będzie suchy aby można było go pomalować....przez ten czas po położeniu akrylu czy innego gotowego mam dawno rozpoczęte następną budowę

czysto hipotetycznie;
dwie różne osoby chcą ocieplić swoje domy i wykończyć je tynkiem szlachetnym każda z nich dysponuje takim samym budżetem za który można zrobić;
-kupić 5cm styropian i położył drogi i bardzo dobry tynk 
-kupić 15cm styropian i położył śreniej klasy tynk 
w obu przypadkach można szukać oszczędności szukając "taniego" wykonawcy ale to może zemścić się jeszcze bardziej.....
Więc która z 2 opcji jest najlepsza?

----------


## fighter1983

yyyy.... no to ja się nie znam
dla wykonawcy lepszy jest barwiony w masie (akryl, silikat,silikon),  najlepszy jest dla wykonawcy akryl, bo się najłatwiej kładzie.
A czy wykonawca wie, że silikat np. należy malować dodatkowo?

----------


## docieplanie

z tego co mi wiadomo silkatu nie trzeba malować,wiem też, że jest tynk polimerowo-mineralny występujący w kilkunastu kolorach którego producent zaleca malować,kładłem to kilka razy bez malowania i powiem,że o 5 latach wygląda  to "przyzwoicie
Jeśli chodzi o samo nakładanie oraz zacieranie tynku to czy jest to akryl,silikatowo-silikonowy, silikatowy,silikonowy czy mineralny itp. w zasadzie nie robi mi to różnicy natomiast, silikatowy jest najbardziej "wymagający" podczas schnięcia

----------


## fighter1983

> Proces nakładania i wiązania tynku powinien przebiegać przy bezdeszczowej
> pogodzie i w temp. powietrza od +10°C do +25°C, przy
> stabilnej wilgotności względnej powietrza na poziomie 55÷65%
> ponieważ zbyt wysoka wilgotność i za niska temp. powietrza mogą
> spowodować zmianę koloru tynku.
> Prace tynkarskie należy wykonywać na powierzchniach nie narażonych
> na bezpośrednią operację słońca i wiatru, na podłożu o temperaturze
> od +10°C do +25°C.
> Nowo wykonane warstwy należy chronić przed opadami atmosferycznymi
> ...


To jest fragment z karty tech. Bolixa - tynku silikatowego, praktycznie kazdy producent ma taki zapis. Dosc trudno spelnic wszystkie zalecenia wykonawcze zawarte w karcie tech. produktu. Stad tez biora sie na tynkach siliktowych przebarwienia (za co bardzo czesto nieslusznie posadzany jest wykonawca) Tu juz fragment z Caparola: 



> Jeżeli użytkownik chce z powodów estetycznych użyć intensywniejszych odcieni o współczynniku jasności < 20, to powinien je uzyskać poprzez pomalowanie tynku farbą Capatect-SI-Fassadenfinish 130. (Kolory o współczynniku jasności < 20 nie na-dają się do stosowania na systemach ociepleń Capatect).
> Z powodu powstawania specyficznych wiązań chemicznych barwione tynki krzemianowe mogą w pewnych warunkach atmosferycznych zasychać tworząc plamy. Nie jest to wada techniczna i nie podlega reklamacji. W celu uniknięcia powstawania różnic kolorystycznych, powierzchnie pokryte tynkiem barwionym należy dodatkowo pomalować farbą wyrównującą Capatect-SI-Fassadenfinish w odcieniu tynku.


Dlatego też przy silikatach należy z góry założyć konieczność pokrycia farbą, oczywiście zdarza sie, ze silikat wychodzi ladnie, jednak przebarwienia które mogą się na nim pojawić są rzeczą naturalną i należy z tym się liczyć. Podkreślam jeszcze raz - jest to cecha materiału a nie błędu wykonawcy.

----------


## leszeq

> Dlatego też przy silikatach należy z góry założyć konieczność pokrycia farbą, oczywiście zdarza sie, ze silikat wychodzi ladnie, jednak przebarwienia które mogą się na nim pojawić są rzeczą naturalną i należy z tym się liczyć. Podkreślam jeszcze raz - jest to cecha materiału a nie błędu wykonawcy.


No i tutaj się nie zgodzę z tobą. Nigdy nie zakładam, że silikat należy pokryć farbą! Jeżeli byśmy z góry zakładali taką możliwość, to ich stosowanie mijało by się z celem, bo równie dobrze i taniej można by było zastosować tynk mineralny pomalowany farbą. Nakładałem już silikaty wielu producentów i mogę smiało powiedzieć, że najlepszym tynkiem tego rodzaju z jakim się spotkałem był tynk polskiego producenta z Rzeszowa - GREINPLAST. Jest to oczywiście moje skromne, ale obiektywne zdanie wykonawcy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

a ja zakładam, a przynajmniej staram się informować klienta (jak nie zapomnę), że może coś takiego się stać z silikatem, żeby nie było później pretensji. To moje skromne i nieobiektywne zdanie techniczno-handlowego  :smile:

----------


## Hanka S.

Niedlugo z mezem bedziemy przygotowywac sie do polozenia elewacji w nowo wybudowanym domku. Moj mezczyzna nie ma zupelnie glowy do tego, wiec to na mojej glowie lezy zalatwianie fachowcow i podpowiadanie im co maja zastosowac, choc w wiekszosci to oni mi podpowiadaja. Chcialam sie troche tu poedukowac, ale to jest dla mnie czarna magia. Dlatego zapytam sie wprost: gdybyscie nie patrzyli na koszt (cena nie gra roli w tym przypadku), to jaki system fasadowy byscie zastosowali? Na poczatku pisaliscie o jakims nowym systemie carbon edition, poczytalam sobie o tym i zastanawia mnie jedno, czy jest potrzeba isc w az tak wytrzymaly system?

----------


## wojgoc

czy jest ktos z okolic wrocławia umiejący zrobic ładną elewację w 2 kolorach, w systemie carbon edition?

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli cena nie gra roli to Caparol Carbon albo DRYVIT.... a czy trzeba? To troche jak z samochodem: mozna jezdzic Bentleyem, Rollsem, Meredesem, Audi, Bmw a mozna też Fiatem cienko-cienko, to samochod i to samochod.... tak samo na elewacji: to tynk i to tynk. Ale jesli cena nie gra roli to moze lepiej zrobic elewacje z klinkieru albo kamienia?

----------


## wojgoc

ale rozrzut od Rollsa do cienko-cienko!
idąc takim tokiem myslenia po co w ogóle się budowac skoro mozna zamieszkać pod namiotem lub jak Drzymala w wozie drabiniastym.

----------


## leszeq

> ale rozrzut od Rollsa do cienko-cienko!
> idąc takim tokiem myslenia po co w ogóle się budowac skoro mozna zamieszkać pod namiotem lub jak Drzymala w wozie drabiniastym.


Mała poprawka:
Na wozie drabiniastym cięzko by było mieszkać - deszcz pada na głowę  :smile: . Wóz Drzymały bardziej przypominał barakowóz  :smile:

----------


## atlarad

Witam serdecznie,

Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem portalu muratordom.pl starającym się znaleźć w gąszczu informacji kilka porad związanych z budową domu.

Obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru rodzaju tynku i skłaniam się ku opcji "silikon" barwiony w masie, 2mm baranek lub kornik.

Caparol i Sto odstrasza mnie nieco ceną, alternatywą wydaje się być Kabe Armasil T (koszt ok. 152 PLN brutto za 25kg, barwiony w masie, uziarnienie baranek 2mm, zużycie 3kg/m2) poprzedzony gruntowaniem Armasil GT (koszt ok. 103PLN za 10 litrów, zużycie 0.2l/m2).

Dom zbudowany jest z pojedynczego pustaka, do tego ocieplenie styropianowe 15cm Rigips. Położenie tynku planowane jest w najbliższych 2-3 tygodniach.

Prosiłbym o szersze przedstawienie opinii na temat tynków silikonowych, których stosunek jakości & wydajności do ceny wydaje się być korzystny oraz być może alternatywnej opcji, której wybór związany byłby z ograniczeniem kosztów.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Z pozdrowieniami,

Radek

----------


## fighter1983

Armasil GT (koszt ok. 103PLN za 10 litrów, zużycie 0.2l/m2). nie ma opcji.... 0,3kg/m2 takie to zuzycie bedzie, moze nawet lekko wieksze. I ten grunt piekielnie drogi... 10,30 zl za L. 
jakosc/cena: Caparol
jakosc: Dryvit
cena: garażowiec
Ile masz m2, że róznica 3zł /m2 tak powala? (Kabe vs Caparol)
i jeszcze sprawdz ile w kolorze bedzie kosztowal jeden i drugi... bo to tez ma spore znaczenie i moze sie okazac ze ten sam kolor u roznych producentow bedzie diametralnie inaczej kosztowal.

A jeżeli ma być tanio i dobrze to mineralny malowany.

----------


## atlarad

Witam,

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Zużycie Armasilu na poziomie 0.2l/m2 przedstawiłem ze strony Kabe, ale rozumiem, że producent mógł podać owe dane w wersji nazbyt optymistycznej  :smile: 

Co do Caparolu, to moja wiedza cenowa oscylowała w okolicy 180 PLN za 25kg (AmphiSilan Fassadenputz K20, baranek 2,0 mm).

Elewacji jest 150m2, wiec niezbyt dużo. Położenie budynku 6m od nieutwardzonej drogi, ok. 150 metrów od rzeki, teren nieco podmokły.

Mineralny malowany? Masz na mysli Capatect 139 ML - K20 i do tego grunt + farba silikonowa (Putzfestiger + AmphiSilan Plus)?

Cos widze, ze koncepcja moze mi sie zmienic  :wink: 


Radek

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  liczyles tą różnice wg swoich cen?
Kabe: 152 / 25kg czyli 6.08/kg
Caparol: 180 / 25kg czyli 7.20/kg 
roznica: 1,12/kg
2.0mm baran lub kornik, rzeczywiscie bedzie 3kg/m2 
elewacja: 150m2 czyli potrzeba 450kg 
450kg x 1,12(roznicy) = 504 zł na calości  :smile: 
przy czym w "słoniu" grunt jest tańszy.

A co do mineralnego malowanego: 139 + Amphisilan Plus i jest git... i materiał polowe tańszy  :smile:  kwestia tylko czy Cie wykonawca nie skasuje dodatkowo za malowanie  :smile: 
To był także mój świadomy wybór przy elewacji dla siebie... a na co dzień dostarczam ludziom na budowy Amphisilany, Siliteole, Capatecty i MineralLightputzy z Caparola  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

fighter1983,
a co proponujesz na ściane w  systemie trójwarstwowym?

----------


## Lgrzechu

> fighter1983,
> a co proponujesz na ściane w  systemie trójwarstwowym?


Dołączam sie z pytaniem. 
W moim przypadku dom wybudowany z silikatów: sciana konstrukcyjna N24 i osłonowa N9. w srodku 17cm styropianu.
Planuję najpierw tynk cementowo-wapienny i po 6 miesiacach klej/siatka/klej i tynk baranek 1,5mm.
Tylko jaki rodzaj tynku wybrać przy załozeniu, ze tynk na razie bedzie biały i za ok. 2 lata planuje go pomalować na kolor docelowy ( obok trwające budowy i pylaca droga, stad taki pomysł ). Boje sie trochę mozliwości powstawania rys, dlatego odrzuciłem tynk mineralny, akryl jest elastyczny ale czy dobry na scianę trójwarstwowa ? Pozostaje jeszcze biały silikonowy ( tak czy inaczej za dwa lata planuje pomalować farba silikonową) . 

P.s. co sadzicie o kleju do styropianiu i masie do zatapiania siatki Mapei ( mapeterm ) lub produktach Ceresita CT83 i CT85.
Wykonawca namawia mnie ostro do tynku akrylowego lub silikonowego z Greinplasta.

----------


## Graszka

> czy jest ktos z okolic wrocławia umiejący zrobic ładną elewację w 2 kolorach, w systemie carbon edition?


Po sugestiach w temacie rozważałam i nadal rozważam skorzystanie, więc się nieco rozeznałam. Po pierwsze słusznie pytasz, bo ponoć początkujący tynkarz może carbonu nie ogarnąć. Po drugie zapytaj u dystrybutora, bo powinni mieć kontakt do przeszkolonych w temacie ekip [a ponoć takie szkolenia są]. Po trzecie na stronie extremalnefasady.pl/kontakt.html wejdz sobie w dolnoslaskie i skontaktuj sie z doradcą technicznym. Z tego co wiem, ten support nie jest dla picu, a naprawdę działa, więc sprobować nie zaszkodzi  :wink:

----------


## wojgoc

graszka,
dzięki za podpowiedź - może faktycznie uda sie w ten sposób.

----------


## Sławas7

Jeśli tanio i dobrze....to tylko Nuvatherm...pewnie jeszcze niewielu zna? ale przed tym systemem jest przyszłość....

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983,
> a co proponujesz na ściane w  systemie trójwarstwowym?


U siebie robilbym tak: cem-wap, siatka+klej, grunt, mineralny plus farba
U Ciebie: cem-wap, siatka plus klej, grunt, mineralny malowany, akryl, silikat, silikon (jak juz uwazasz)
Zreszta tak jak kolega pisal  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

fighter,
dzieki za odpowiedź.
masz zdanie na temat Nuvatherm?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dołączam sie z pytaniem. 
> W moim przypadku dom wybudowany z silikatów: sciana konstrukcyjna N24 i osłonowa N9. w srodku 17cm styropianu.
> Planuję najpierw tynk cementowo-wapienny i po 6 miesiacach klej/siatka/klej i tynk baranek 1,5mm.
> Tylko jaki rodzaj tynku wybrać przy załozeniu, ze tynk na razie bedzie biały i za ok. 2 lata planuje go pomalować na kolor docelowy ( obok trwające budowy i pylaca droga, stad taki pomysł ). Boje sie trochę mozliwości powstawania rys, dlatego odrzuciłem tynk mineralny, akryl jest elastyczny ale czy dobry na scianę trójwarstwowa ? Pozostaje jeszcze biały silikonowy ( tak czy inaczej za dwa lata planuje pomalować farba silikonową) . 
> 
> P.s. co sadzicie o kleju do styropianiu i masie do zatapiania siatki Mapei ( mapeterm ) lub produktach Ceresita CT83 i CT85.
> Wykonawca namawia mnie ostro do tynku akrylowego lub silikonowego z Greinplasta.


U Ciebie rzeczywiscie jezeli istnieje ryzyko powstania rys akryl bylby najlepszym rozwiazaniem, ale jego podatnosc na "przyciaganie" brudu jest minusem (budowa). W takim ukladzie silikon, ale wal juz smialo w kolorze, jest spora szansa ze przetrwa prace budowlane i za 2 lata nie bedzie konieczne malowanie. 
Co do Mapetherma i Henkla i Greinplasta nie wypowiadam sie - nie jestem obiektywny, jak dla mnie Dryvit, STO, Caparol a reszta .... to reszta  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

fighter,
 a co sadzisz o carbonie? sciany mam z porothermu w srodku wełna 25+10+12,5

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter,
> dzieki za odpowiedź.
> masz zdanie na temat Nuvatherm?


Nie spotkałem sie z relizacja na zadnym obiekcie (oczywiscie nie swiadczy to o tym ze produkt jest zly), chcialem troche poczytac na stronie producenta, ale strona.... w wiekszosci w budowie, w szczegolnosci budynki referencyjne, wspolpraca, o firmie.... jakos strasznie malo informacji, sporo w budowie, nawet nie wiadomo ile lat ma ta firma i ile lat produkuje swoje systemy. Skoro nie dokonczyli jeszcze strony to nie sadze aby dluzej niz 2-3 lata... a po takim okresie dopiero widac czy produkty sa dobre czy zle (o ile nie popekaja/odejda od razu) 
http://www.nuvatherm.eu/polish/firma.htm

Wiek firmy produkujacej docieplenia jednak o czyms swiadczy... jezeli ma <50 lat i nie padla - jest super  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Carbon: spojrz prawie na samej górze tego wątku

----------


## fighter1983

Aaaa tak na marginesie to Murator jakies targi ma w ten week w Warszawie na Torwarze. Z tego co mi wiadomo bedzie tam sie wystawiać firma Dachmur razem z Caparolem, na miejscu bedzie Darek Figat z Caparol-a to można "u źrodła" sie troszkę dowiedzieć. Jak ktoś zainteresowany to nr. tel na prv. Też się wybieram obejrzeć jak konkurencja działa  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

też bylem na ich stronie i fakt - niewiele mozna się dowiedzieć.
a jakiej firmy kladlbyś tynk u siebie?
a u mnie?

----------


## fighter1983

j.w ja u siebie mam od ponad 2 lat (czyli niedlugo) tak
Sciana z ceramiki,
klej Caparol 190S
styropian
kolki
klej Caparol 190 (szary, bez szalenstw bylo) z siatka 162g/m2
PutzGrunt610
tynk mineralny 139
Amphisilan Plus

Teraz zrobilbym tak samo  :smile:  u Ciebie tez. Ale ja jestem dystrybutorem Caparola, wiec z tego powodu mnie nie sluchaj bo to politycznie nie moglem przeciez innego systemu dac. Natomiast nie bedac dystrybutorem STO i Dryvita chylę czoła przed ich systemami bo są bardzo dobre i ewentualnie te brałbym pod uwagę.

----------


## coulignon

produkują 3 lata.(nuvatherm). Jakość przecietna. Podobna pólka jak Kosbud.

----------


## fighter1983

> produkują 3 lata.(nuvatherm). Jakość przecietna. Podobna pólka jak Kosbud.


No to miałem nosa  :smile:  strzeliłem w 2-3 lata na podstawie strony www i trafiłem  :big tongue:  Przebranżowię się na wróżkę.
*coulignon* dawno Cie nie było...

----------


## wojgoc

fighter,
 nie do konca rozumiem Twoją odp - przed czyimi systemami chylisz czoła?

----------


## fighter1983

STO-Ispo i Dryvit oczywiscie

----------


## wojgoc

i wszystko jasne - dzięki fighter za łopatologiczną odp.

----------


## fighter1983

*wojgoc* zaden problem. a z tymi skrotami myslowymi to ja juz tak mam, ze po jakims czasie sam nie wiem o co mi chodzilo   :big tongue:

----------


## coulignon

> No to miałem nosa  strzeliłem w 2-3 lata na podstawie strony www i trafiłem  Przebranżowię się na wróżkę.
> *coulignon* dawno Cie nie było...


Bo mnie to nowe forum wk....a. Jak nie wrócą "zobacz swoje posty" jak na starym forum to popełniam samobójstwo.

----------


## atlarad

> Caparol: 180 / 25kg czyli 7.20/kg 
> 2.0mm baran lub kornik, rzeczywiscie bedzie 3kg/m2 
> elewacja: 150m2 czyli potrzeba 450kg 
> przy czym w "słoniu" grunt jest tańszy.
> 
> A co do mineralnego malowanego: 139 + Amphisilan Plus i jest git... i materiał polowe tańszy  kwestia tylko czy Cie wykonawca nie skasuje dodatkowo za malowanie


I sprawa sie nieco wyjasnila: ekipa zazyczyla sobie 7PLN/m2 za malowanie i bardzo zalezy im na polozeniu silikonowego tynku barwionego w masie...Oznacza to, ze za samo malowanie koszt wychodzi na dzien dobry 1000PLN i w ten oto sposob zaczalem zblizac sie cenowo tynkiem mineralnym + gruntem + malowaniem x2 do tynku silikonowego...

Ekipa ma takze wizje, by polozyc klej na siatce x2, co by dobrze wszystko sie przykrylo - jest to sensowne?

Jak rozumiem, po polozeniu kleju nalezy odczekac co najmniej 4 tygodnie przed naniesieniem gruntu a nastepnie co najmniej dobe przed nalozeniem tynku silikonowego?

Pozdrawiam,

Radek

----------


## fighter1983

> I sprawa sie nieco wyjasnila: ekipa zazyczyla sobie 7PLN/m2 za malowanie i bardzo zalezy im na polozeniu silikonowego tynku barwionego w masie...Oznacza to, ze za samo malowanie koszt wychodzi na dzien dobry 1000PLN i w ten oto sposob zaczalem zblizac sie cenowo tynkiem mineralnym + gruntem + malowaniem x2 do tynku silikonowego...
> 
> Ekipa ma takze wizje, by polozyc klej na siatce x2, co by dobrze wszystko sie przykrylo - jest to sensowne?
> 
> Jak rozumiem, po polozeniu kleju nalezy odczekac co najmniej 4 tygodnie przed naniesieniem gruntu a nastepnie co najmniej dobe przed nalozeniem tynku silikonowego?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Radek


klej 2x to bardzo dobre rozwiazanie ale tak, aby calkowita grubosc kleju do siatki oscylowala w przedziale 3-4mm
Co do przerw pomiedzy etapami prac: jakos nie moge skojarzyc jak to u Ciebie jest, jezeli na tynk cementowo wapienny to trzeba dac czas tynkowi na schniecie : 2-4 tygodni w zaleznosci od warunkow atmosferycznych i uzytego materiału (patrz karta techniczna tynku cem-wap). Jezeli styropian/welna plus klej to mozesz gruntowac juz po 2-4 dniach. układanie tynku: minimum 24h od gruntowania.
A co do kosztów malowania : tak myslalem wlasnie ze sobie policza dodatkowo, w sumie nic dziwnego, chociaz zdarzaja sie ekipy ktore licza tak samo za barwiony w masie jak i za mineralny malowany.

----------


## Gosiek33

Czy ktoś może powiedzieć coś dobrego lub złego o produktach firmy Weber i to kładzionych przy pomocy agregatu

----------


## leszeq

> Jak rozumiem, po polozeniu kleju nalezy odczekac co najmniej 4 tygodnie przed naniesieniem gruntu


Chyba chodziło Ci o 4 dni?

----------


## Gosiek33

Wycofuje pytanie o Webera, już znalazłam odpowiedź

----------


## wojgoc

Gosiek33,
i jaka jest odpowiedź?

----------


## Gosiek33

są lepsze, ale na razie dopiero zaczynam ,,zgłębiać" temat

do poczytania

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...eber-Terranova

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=86796

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t=tynki+webera

----------


## atlarad

> Chyba chodziło Ci o 4 dni?


Dokladnie tak (sciana caly pustak, klej, styropian 12cm z frezem, siatka, klej x2, grunt, silikon baranek 2mm)  :smile: 

Finalna decyzja bedzie po jutrzejszym odwiedzeniu targow w Warszawie na Torwarze.

----------


## GTO

Witam jestem, tu Nowy. z racji tego iż jestem wykonawcą i posiadam "jakieś tam" rozeznanie większość prac wykonujemy na systemach STO oraz CAPAROL . Zdecydowanie polecam tynki silikonowe. Najdroższe ale za to najbardziej trwałe na lata.

----------


## Lgrzechu

> U Ciebie rzeczywiscie jezeli istnieje ryzyko powstania rys akryl bylby najlepszym rozwiazaniem, ale jego podatnosc na "przyciaganie" brudu jest minusem (budowa). W takim ukladzie silikon, ale wal juz smialo w kolorze, jest spora szansa ze przetrwa prace budowlane i za 2 lata nie bedzie konieczne malowanie. 
> Co do Mapetherma i Henkla i Greinplasta nie wypowiadam sie - nie jestem obiektywny, jak dla mnie Dryvit, STO, Caparol a reszta .... to reszta


Aby miec jasność proszę jeszcze o jedną informację: czy tynk akrylowy pomalowany za jakiś czas farbą silikonową bedzie powodował większe przyciąganie i osiadanie brudu na farbie silikonowej ? Na zdrową logikę warstwa farby silikonowej powinna załatwić problem elektryzowania ( przyciągania brudu ) przez tynk akrylowy.

----------


## coulignon

> Aby miec jasność proszę jeszcze o jedną informację: czy tynk akrylowy pomalowany za jakiś czas farbą silikonową bedzie powodował większe przyciąganie i osiadanie brudu na farbie silikonowej ? .


Osiadanie brudu jest bardziej problemem adhezji tynku ("klejącej sie" powierzchni, szczególnie pod wpływem słońca) niż elektrostatyki.Pomalowanie takiego tynku załatwia sparwę jeśli uzyjemy dobrej farby, sformułowanej na dyspersji która "się nie klei" Więc rozumowanie jest słuszne.
Ale....
Farba silikonowa nie oznacza automatycznie że się nie bedzie kleić. Moze byc tak samo zła jak farba akrylowa bo jej głównym spoiwem jest w dalszym ciagu akryl. "Silikon" jest tylko dodatkiem. Więc, moim zdaniem, lepeij jest kupić dobrą farbę akrylową niż nieznanej jakości silikonową. Kosztowo wyjdzie na to samo a efekt dużo lepszy.

----------


## fighter1983

ale my tu rozmawialismy o amphisilan plus który sprawę załatwi elegancko.

----------


## Kravietz

> Osiadanie brudu jest bardziej problemem adhezji tynku ("klejącej sie" powierzchni, szczególnie pod wpływem słońca) niż elektrostatyki.Pomalowanie takiego tynku załatwia sparwę jeśli uzyjemy dobrej farby, sformułowanej na dyspersji która "się nie klei" Więc rozumowanie jest słuszne.
> Ale....
> Farba silikonowa nie oznacza automatycznie że się nie bedzie kleić. Moze byc tak samo zła jak farba akrylowa bo jej głównym spoiwem jest w dalszym ciagu akryl. "Silikon" jest tylko dodatkiem. Więc, moim zdaniem, lepeij jest kupić dobrą farbę akrylową niż nieznanej jakości silikonową. Kosztowo wyjdzie na to samo a efekt dużo lepszy.


 Zapomnieliście moim zdaniem o tynkach i farbach silikatowych :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> Zapomnieliście moim zdaniem o tynkach i farbach silikatowych


Nie zapomniałem. Uważam że to najgorsze co może człowieka spotkać. Dlatego nie wspominam  :Smile:

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Osiadanie brudu jest bardziej problemem adhezji tynku ("klejącej sie" powierzchni, szczególnie pod wpływem słońca) niż elektrostatyki.Pomalowanie takiego tynku załatwia sparwę jeśli uzyjemy dobrej farby, sformułowanej na dyspersji która "się nie klei" Więc rozumowanie jest słuszne.
> Ale....
> Farba silikonowa nie oznacza automatycznie że się nie bedzie kleić. Moze byc tak samo zła jak farba akrylowa bo jej głównym spoiwem jest w dalszym ciagu akryl. "Silikon" jest tylko dodatkiem. Więc, moim zdaniem, lepeij jest kupić dobrą farbę akrylową niż nieznanej jakości silikonową. Kosztowo wyjdzie na to samo a efekt dużo lepszy.


Rozumiem.... w takim razie które farby szczególnie polecacie. Podajcie w kolejności od najlepszej ( i pewnie najdrozszej ) po 5 alternatywnych propozycji z farb elewacyjnych silikonowych i sprawdzonych akrylowych. 
p.s. jak oceniacie farby Tikurili ?

----------


## coulignon

> Rozumiem.... w takim razie które farby szczególnie polecacie. Podajcie w kolejności od najlepszej ( i pewnie najdrozszej ) po 5 alternatywnych propozycji z farb elewacyjnych silikonowych i sprawdzonych akrylowych. 
> p.s. jak oceniacie farby Tikurili ?


Ja znam dobrze wyroby Dryvit i bliżniaczą ale tańszą technologię firmy Dominat z Guzowa. Fighter dobrze wypowiadał sie o STO i Caparolu. 
Potem długo, długo nic.
I cała reszta. 
Może na wierzchołku całej reszty umieścłbym Majsterpola - produkują przyzwoicie.
To nie znaczy że inni robia gorzej. Po prostu innych nie znam az tak dobrze.

----------


## fighter1983

W samym Caparolu masz kilka farb elewacyjnych, zazwyczaj dobiera sie je w zaleznosci od takich czynnikow jak: podloze na jakie bedzie ukladana, warunki otoczenia (las, pylenie, kurz) , wilgotnosc podloza, chociaz to w duzym stopniu marketing.... Najbezpieczniejszy jest Amphisilan Plus w Caparolu, ale to dosc droga farba, no chyba ze mamy przypadek ekstremalny i narazenie na stala wilgotnosc podloza i bujne życie na elewacji, wtedy jeszcze drozszy Thermosan. Bardzo czesto jednak wystarcza w zupelnosci silikonowa Muresco-Premium, Siloksanowa Muresco Plus i typowa egalizacyjna - Si130. Sa jeszcze farby specjalne, mostkujace rysy i rozne inne wynalazki ale to sporadyczne przypadki.
W STO Ci nie powiem - STO obsluguje bezposrednio, bez dystrybutorow, widze tylko efekty a nie etap wykonania wiec nazw Ci nie podam nazw.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Bardzo wam dziękuję za informacje. Fajnie że na Forum sa jeszcze ludzie którzy wiedza co piszą  :Smile: 
Bartku za jakiś czas kiedy bedę malował elewację na docelowy kolor odezwe się w sprawie tego Amphisilanu.. może się skuszę o ile cena mnie nie zabije  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

> W .
> W STO Ci nie powiem - STO obsluguje bezposrednio, bez dystrybutorow, widze tylko efekty a nie etap wykonania wiec nazw Ci nie podam nazw.


Taki off topic. Byłem dzisiaj w STO na Zabranieckiej. Widziałeś jaką mają oblesną elewację? Wyglada jaby była wykonana przez baaardzo początkujacego tynkarza. Raczej wtopa  :Smile:

----------


## fighter1983

haha nie chcialem nic pisac na ten temat, ale jest to temat zrtow na wielu budowach  :smile:  Mogliby sie postarac... co tu duzo mowic, szewc w podartych butach chodzi, a to mogles wpasc na kawke do mnie na Zabraniecka  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

czyli polecacie STO i Caparol?. jestem zielona a mój facet jeszcze bardziej. cena gra rolę ale nie aż tak bardzo żebym kupowała coś najtańszego.

----------


## docieplanie

osobiście nie polecam 2x szpachlowanie klejem dodatkowa warstwa kleju pomimo tego,że  nie jest gruba nie trzyma się siatki lecz pierwszego kleju zatopionego w niej,jeśli kolor elewacji jest "ciemny" powierzchnia elewacji nagrzewa się co może spowodować,że dodatkowa warstwa kleju nie trzymająca się siatki dostanie naprężeń przez co popęka wraz z tynkiem,nie wiem kto wymyślił moim zdaniem głupie doszpachlowywanie czemu ma to służyć.......bo chyba nie efektowi ostatecznemu po położeniu tynku? jeśli tak to jakie są z tego korzyści?
spróbujcie ułożyć zbrojenie zalać je betonem następnie po wyschnięciu  dolać np.2 cm betonu gwarantuje,że "dolewka" odpadnie


jeszcze jedno  :smile: 

styropian frezowany wcale nie izoluje lepiej jak styropian gładki....dlaczego
jeśli wykonuje nam ktoś elewację musimy na tyle ufać wykonawcy,że nie wstawi nam w nie jednym miejscu odwrócony styropian z felcem do zewnątrz przez co zamiast np 12cm styropianu mamy na odcinku 48,5cm  wys.i szerokości 2,5cm tylko 6cm izolacji jeśli jednak kupimy styropian gładki możemy skontrolować wykonawcę,czy aby napewno wszystkie przerwy między płytami przekraczające 2-3mm są "opiankowane" co daje nam pewność dobrze zaizolowanych ścian,pomijam już fakt,że pasowanie stropianu frezowanego jest zawsze z jakimś zapasem co powoduje,że na łączeniach frezów nie wiele ale 1-2mm styropian jest "pocieniony"....a to kolejny mostek

----------


## fighter1983

> Ewentualne nierówności na stykach płyt styropianowych zeszlifować i usunąć powstały pył. Po założeniu narożników na ościeża okienne i inne krawędzie oraz wzmocnienia ukośnego w narożnikach otworów fasadowych nanieść masę klejowo-szpachlową na płyty docieplające pasem o szerokości odpowiadającej szerokości siatki, a następnie wcisnąć w nią siatkę z włókna szklanego, pozostawiając ok. 10 cm zakładkę. Całość zaszpachlować metodą „mokrym w mokre” uzyskując w ten sposób całkowite pokrycie siatki wzmacniającej na całej powierzchni. Całkowita grubość warstwy powinna wynosić 3 - 4 mm.


2x klej bo trudno od strony wykonawczej rownomiernie zatopic siatke i utrzymac ten przedzial 3-4 mm. W 2 warstwach jest po prostu latwiej, ale jesli wykonawca jest w stanie to zrobic - OK. Co do odparzania takiej warstwy - to nie wylewka betonowa gdzie grubość kilku cm musi byc zachowana, w systemie Caparol podwojne szpachlowanie klejem to system "na gładko" ktory można zagruntować i pomalować bez nakładania tynku (tu jednak koniecznie trzeba uważać na grunt i kolor farby).

* docieplanie* a ukladales kiedys puzzle? z frezowanym styropianem wlasnie jakos tak wychodzi ze to puzzel ktory pasuje do kolejnej plyty, po co skladac odwrotnie? Zlosliwie? I na dodatek ryzyko ze przy kolkowaniu, siatkowaniu w tym miejscu nam sie styopian zlamie i zapadnie. 
A przeciez prosta krawedz tez nie jest "prosta"

----------


## aadamuss24

> Nie zapomniałem. Uważam że to najgorsze co może człowieka spotkać. Dlatego nie wspominam


dlaczego to takie złe ? 
jaki tynk barwiony w masie będzie najlepszy na dom przy lesie ? silikonowy, mineralny, siliktatowy czy jeszcze coś innego ?  pozdr adam

----------


## docieplanie

fighter1983   

oczywiście,że siatka powinna być zatopiona  w 3-4mm kleju,ale dodatkowa warstwa kleju dołożona po wyschnięciu pierwszej nie trzyma tak jak zrobienie tego na raz, zbyt wiele widziałem elewacji gdzie po 2-3 latach na nie zagruntowanych ścianach klej dosłownie schodził jak "masełko" do warstwy siatki z klejem która trzymała b. dobrze,takie same sytuacje widywałem na ścianach w gruncie jak i spękane tynki akrylowe gdzie rozwarstwiał się dodatkowy klej wraz z tynkiem oraz gruntem razem.

Jeśli chodzi o ten frezowany styropian to jedyna jego zaleta to to,że przy ocieplaniu powiedzmy piątką płyty nie klawiaszują na rogach,a jeśli chodzi o szczelne  zaizolowanie ścian to tylko styropian gładki który po przyklejeniu wystarczy porządnie "wypiankować" w miejscach ewentuanych mostków term.,co przy frezowanym również jest oczywiste,ale straty grubości mater. izol. z "pasowania" felców przemawiają na jego niekorzyść.

Styropian w miejscu gdzie jest odwrócony felc się nie załamie bo niby jak ma się załamać na szerokości 2,5cm i wysokości 48,5cm? nawet jak będzie to piątka styropian to się nie wegnie....a dlaczego ktoś miałby dać felc odwrotnie..... bo zwyczajnie jeśli nie będzie na ścianach obcinał miejscami nie pasujące felce to zużyje go tyle,że zginie w "kupie" odpadów,a czasem się nie chce takiego felca obciąć bo akurat ładnie pasuje w dane miejsce.....ten kto to robi na co dzień potwierdzi to co piszę,

----------


## leszeq

> fighter1983   
> 
> oczywiście,że siatka powinna być zatopiona  w 3-4mm kleju,ale dodatkowa warstwa kleju dołożona po wyschnięciu pierwszej nie trzyma tak jak zrobienie tego na raz, zbyt wiele widziałem elewacji gdzie po 2-3 latach na nie zagruntowanych ścianach klej dosłownie schodził jak "masełko" do warstwy siatki z klejem która trzymała b. dobrze,takie same sytuacje widywałem na ścianach w gruncie jak i spękane tynki akrylowe gdzie rozwarstwiał się dodatkowy klej wraz z tynkiem oraz gruntem razem.


W takim razie widziałeś błędnie wykonane drugie ciągnięcie klejem!
Wiele osób, producentów i wykonawców poleca pociągnięcie pierwszego siatkowania drugą warstwą wyrównującą. Ma ona za zadanie zlikwidować ewentualne niedociągnięcia przy wykonywaniu warstwy zbrojenia, oraz zminimalizować ryzyko powstawania widocznych łączeń płyt styropianowych i zakładów siatki, w postaci podłużnych pasów na ścianie przy nalożeniu zbyt cienkiej warstwy kleju. Ale drugą warstwę kleju, najlepiej jest nanościć nie po całkowitym wyschnięciu, ale zaraz po wykonaniu siatkowania, po lekkim związaniu kleju, wtedy kleje łączą się ze sobą najlepiej. Ma do jeszcze jedeną dodatkową zaletę, mianowicie wykonując taką warstwę w ten sposób, powodujemy wydłużenie czasu schnięcia zaprawy klejowej, co jest bardzo pożądane przy wysokich temperaturach otoczenia.
Na rynku mamy kleje, które po całkowitym wyschnięciu, tworzą na powierzchni szklistą powłokę, która uniemożliwia prawidłowe związanie obydwu warstw kleju. Prawdopodobnie to może być przyczyną widzianych przez ciebie przypadków.

----------


## fighter1983

*docieplenie* j.w opisał *leszeq* dodam tylko, że Ty chyba nie lubisz być 2x w tym samym miejscu na elewacji  :smile:  metry...metry... metry i dalej... chyba za tanio kolego robisz  :smile: . Stąd ten Twój wstręt do mineralnego malowanego. A zbyt cienka warstwa kleju to widoczne później płyty styropianowe, zaklady siatki, przebijające kołki.
A co do styropianu frezowanego: nie podbieraj mnie tutaj tekstem "ten kto to robi na co dzień potwierdzi to co piszę" bo wiesz dobrze, że nie jestem wykonawcą, i to chyba dla Ciebie spora zaleta, gdybym oprócz tego, że jestem dystrybutorem i dostawcą materiału miał swoich ludzi do wykonania docieplenia chyba nie miałbyś szans na wykonanie takiej elewacji. Przecież wewnatrz firmy towar przechodzi bez marży, to tak jakbys Ty kupował materiał w cenach dystrybutora i miał całe zaplecze do tego: magazyn, mieszalniki, samochody bez czekania na jakakolwiek dostawe i to wszytsko za free.

----------


## docieplanie

nigdy nie szpachluję 2x klejem bo uważam to za poważny błąd,ale każdy może mieć swoje zdanie na ten temat i to rozumiem,ale proszę też o zrozumienie

Metry są dla mnie ważne bo w ten sposób zarabiam może Cię zadziwię fighter 1983 ale robię ich sporo bo jakieś 500-600 C.S. miesięcznie pracując od 7.00-do 15.00 max 16.00 5 dni w tygodniu, moja ekipa liczy sobie imponującą liczbę 2 osoby, czyli mnie i jednego pracownika,docieplam tylko domy jedno rodzinne,a zajmuję się tym od 14 lat, a na brak zleceń nie narzekam,robię tylko i wyłącznie z "polecenia" nigdzie się nie raklamuję, nie naciągam klijentów na dodatkowe pieniądze poprzez robienie rzeczy zbędnych jak i niepotrzebnych

Nie chcę bić piany ale jeśli ktoś nie doszlifuje styropianu po jego przyklejeniu to nawet 5 warstw kleju tu nic nie pomoże,jeśli chodzi o kołki to chyba zasmarowanie ich dzień wcześniej  klejem w zupełności wystarczy,aby nie było "dołka" po siatkach.

Wytłumaczcie mi też w jaki sposób szpachlowanie 2x klejem ma zlikwidować zakłady siatki, jedziecie najpierw całą płaszczyznę ściany klejem pomijając miejsca gdzie jest styk siatek,a póżniej za drugim razem całość ścian łącznie z miejscami wcześniej pominiętymi.?(troche głupkowata myśl ale inaczej tego nie widzę).........no bo chyba dołożenie kolejnej warstwy kleju na całą powierzchnie ściany nie zlikwiduje łączenia się siatek skoro w tym miejscu już odstaje pas na grubość siatki czyli zapewne 0,1-0,15mm,no chyba,że ten kto to wykonuje ma na tyle wprawną rękę,że nakłada w tych miejscach o te 0,1-0,15 mm mniej kleju w co bardzo bardzo ale to bardzo wątpię.
Pasy siatki i nawet najmniejsze nierówności czy po 1 razie klejem czy po 10 razach jak zaświeci na ścianę słońce pod odpowiednim kątem zawsze będzie widoczne na to nie ma siły,a jeśli po tynku widać na ścianie pasy siatki lub odstające kołki także w cieniu to chyba świadczy tylko o partackim wykonaniu elewacji,a nie o ilości położonych warstw kleju.

Nadal nie przekonał mnie nikt do styropianu felcowanego w jakiś racjonalny i sensowny sposób potwierdzający jego wyższość od gładkiego pod względem izolacyjności...no bo przecież głównie o to w tym wszystkim chodzi prawda?

----------


## fighter1983

juuuup Caparol Carbon opracowany  :smile: 
informacje na temat tego systemu na stronie: www.ekstremalnefasady.pl
Ceny materiału i systemu elewacyjnego w Excelu:
CARBON SYSTEM
System mineralny,akrylowy,silikatowy,silikonowy

I teraz news dla ludzi z Warszawy i okolic. Na terenie mazowieckiego z tego co mi wiadomo nie ma jeszcze realizacji w tym systemie. Wlasnie rozmawialem z Darkiem Figatem z Caparola i wspolnie wymyslilismy, że z przyjemnoscia opracujemy specjalna oferte na pierwsze 3-4 elewacje na naszym terenie w systemie CARBON w wyjatkowo korzystnych cenach jako obiekty referencyjne. * Zapraszam wspolnie z Caparol Polska do realizacji systemu CARBON*

----------


## wojgoc

fighter,
a na Dolnym Ślasku macie juz jakies domki zrobione w tchnologii CARBON?

----------


## fighter1983

Niestety nie mój rejon  :sad:  ale informacje na temat realizacji i listy dystrybutorów można uzyskać u Regionalnych Kierowników Sprzedaży
Dział sprzedaży
Region PÓŁNOC
Regionalny Kierownik Sprzedaży  
Artur Perlinski
GSM 604 857 863
[email protected]

Region CENTRUM
Regionalny Kierownik Sprzedaży
Dariusz Grotkowski
GSM 602 290 033
[email protected]

Region POLUDNIOWO ZACHODNI
Regionalny Kierownik Sprzedaży
Arkadiusz Wolski
GSM 606 824 176
[email protected]

----------


## pawelek0143

poleecam tynk silkonowy caparola,jak coś zrobić to porządnie i nie ma co oszczędzać bo nie bedziemy przecież tego poprawiać za 2 lata;]

----------


## lotnik

> Niedlugo z mezem bedziemy przygotowywac sie do polozenia elewacji w nowo wybudowanym domku. Moj mezczyzna nie ma zupelnie glowy do tego, wiec to na mojej glowie lezy zalatwianie fachowcow i podpowiadanie im co maja zastosowac, choc w wiekszosci to oni mi podpowiadaja. Chcialam sie troche tu poedukowac, ale to jest dla mnie czarna magia. Dlatego zapytam sie wprost: gdybyscie nie patrzyli na koszt (cena nie gra roli w tym przypadku), to jaki system fasadowy byscie zastosowali? Na poczatku pisaliscie o jakims nowym systemie carbon edition, poczytalam sobie o tym i zastanawia mnie jedno, czy jest potrzeba isc w az tak wytrzymaly system?


Na 100% zastosowałbym wełne a nie styropian

----------


## leszeq

> moja ekipa liczy sobie imponującą liczbę 2 osoby, czyli mnie i jednego pracownika,docieplam tylko domy jedno rodzinne,a zajmuję się tym od 14 lat


Powiedz mi, w jaki sposób prawidłowo wykonasz zbrojenie, lub tynk cienkowarstwowy na ścianie o wysokości 7 m i długości powiedzmy 10 mb w dwie osoby?? Dla mnie to nie do pojęcia!!
Mój kolega od 14 lat pije tanie wino i mówi, że nie ma lepszego alkoholu  :smile:  Widać się zna  :big grin:

----------


## wojgoc

lotnik,
jak ktoś ma ściane z PTH to czemu ma ją ocieplać styro a nie wełną?
rozumiem, że styro jest łatwiejszy w układaniu, ale czy każdy chce mieszkać w termosie?

----------


## pawelek0143

jeśli chodzi o elewacje na lata zdecydowanie polecam tynk sylikonowy Caparol.Wiem z doświadczenia jak sie sprawuje a jak znajomych innych firm.

----------


## coulignon

> lotnik,
> jak ktoś ma ściane z PTH to czemu ma ją ocieplać styro a nie wełną?
> rozumiem, że styro jest łatwiejszy w układaniu, ale czy każdy chce mieszkać w termosie?


Zdardzę Ci straszną prawdę - ściana nie jest od oddychania. 
Od oddychania jest wentylacja.

----------


## wojgoc

coulignon,
dzieki za przekazanie tajemnicy - masz jeszcze jakies inne do zdradzenia?

----------


## coulignon

> coulignon,
> dzieki za przekazanie tajemnicy - masz jeszcze jakies inne do zdradzenia?


Ta jest największa. 
Obalenie pewnych wykreowanych dogmantów nie jest łatwe. Jak widać

----------


## docieplanie

> Powiedz mi, w jaki sposób prawidłowo wykonasz zbrojenie, lub tynk cienkowarstwowy na ścianie o wysokości 7 m i długości powiedzmy 10 mb w dwie osoby?? Dla mnie to nie do pojęcia!!
> Mój kolega od 14 lat pije tanie wino i mówi, że nie ma lepszego alkoholu  Widać się zna


a jak myślisz ile zajmuje położenie tynku na ścianie o powierzchni którą dałeś dla przykladu?
7x10=70m/2 we dwie osoby robimy jakieś 1-1,5 godziny jedna osoba nakłada druga zaciera która w miedzy czasie dokłada tynk w  razie potrzeby ot cała filozofia.....
największa ściana jaką mieliśmy okazję razem tynkować to 26 metrów na 4,5 metra wys. (hala)
zbrojenie chodzi ci o zatopienie siatki? to wykonujemy w ten sposób,że każdy z nas dwóch "obrabia" dwa poziomy czyli 2x2 x2 =8 metrów wysokości bez żadnej zadyszki i problemu z przesychaniem.

Podtekstu z winem nie do końca rozumiem jeśli mam ci na to odpowiedzieć, to człowiek całe życie się uczy i przynajmniej ja z dnia na dzien staram się dowiedzieć coś nowego i nie lubię książkowej często głupiej  teorii wolę doświadczenie.

Jeśli już bardzo chcesz to specjalnie dla ciebie mogę nagrać film z kładzenia takiego tynku jak robimy to w 2 osoby na scianie 50m/2 czy nawet większej nie stanowi dla nas problemu nawet polozenie takiej powierzchni w "szczerym" słońcu oczywiście nie zostawiając po sobie ani jednego "mazaja" oraz  zgrzewa
P{s. smacznego wina ja tam wole piwko i do tego Leszka najbardziej  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> a jak myślisz ile zajmuje położenie tynku na ścianie o powierzchni którą dałeś dla przykladu?
> 7x10=70m/2 we dwie osoby robimy jakieś 1-1,5 godziny jedna osoba nakłada druga zaciera która w miedzy czasie dokłada tynk w  razie potrzeby ot cała filozofia.....
> największa ściana jaką mieliśmy okazję razem tynkować to 26 metrów na 4,5 metra wys. (hala)
> zbrojenie chodzi ci o zatopienie siatki? to wykonujemy w ten sposób,że każdy z nas dwóch "obrabia" dwa poziomy czyli 2x2 x2 =8 metrów wysokości bez żadnej zadyszki i problemu z przesychaniem.
> 
> Podtekstu z winem nie do końca rozumiem jeśli mam ci na to odpowiedzieć, to człowiek całe życie się uczy i przynajmniej ja z dnia na dzien staram się dowiedzieć coś nowego i nie lubię książkowej często głupiej  teorii wolę doświadczenie.
> 
> Jeśli już bardzo chcesz to specjalnie dla ciebie mogę nagrać film z kładzenia takiego tynku jak robimy to w 2 osoby na scianie 50m/2 czy nawet większej nie stanowi dla nas problemu nawet polozenie takiej powierzchni w "szczerym" słońcu oczywiście nie zostawiając po sobie ani jednego "mazaja" oraz  zgrzewa
> P{s. smacznego wina ja tam wole piwko i do tego Leszka najbardziej


Jak tak sobie czytam "kolego" te bzdury które tu wypisałeś to dochodzę do wniosku, że cuda się zdarzaja :smile:  W sensie: że jeszcze masz zlecenia :smile:  To co opisujesz jest NIEREALNE Niemożliwą rzeczą jest własciwe wykonanie ściany szczytowej o wys. 8- 9 m. we dwoch :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## docieplanie

ewbuxxxo

żeby cię dobić do końca to powiem ci jeszcze większą bzdurę  :smile:   w zeszłym roku tynkowałem sam jedną elewację budynku wysokość 3,5 meta długość 8metrów w szczycie 5m wys. baran 2mm. akryl., nie było lekko ale dla chcącego nic trudnego.
Według ciebie to i może jestem "partaczem" ale kiedyś pracowałem w 5-cio osobowej ekipie dociepleniowe i wiem jak się pracuje i ile robi przy tylu ludziach na jednym miejscu dodam jeszcze,że byłem jednym z pracowników firmy robiącej jako podwykonawca dla firm budujących bloki mieszkalne nie wielkie ale często bardzo drogie i dodam jeszcze  żebyś ubawił się po pachy,że 4 ludzi nakładało tynk a ja sam zacierałem ha ha ha ha.....

a tak poza tym na tym forum istnieję jako osoba incognito nie zależy mi zupełnie na reklamie(w przeciwienstwie do ciebie z tego co widzę) piszę tylko co myślę na temat dociepleń i jakie są moje doświadczenia i to wszystko,więc zastanów się po co miałbym wymyślać coś co było by nie prawdą.A jeśli uważasz,że około 200 budynków jakie wykonałem w ostatnich latach w duecie z jednym pracownikiem "spartaczyłem" to już twój problem nie mój

----------


## Idziu5

Witam stoję przed dylematem wyboru tynku
Mam ścianę z bloczka Fortis(keramzyt ze steropianem) na to masa wyrównująca Sto LP(cokolwiek to znaczy) poozona jesienia 2008
I bardzo zasadnicze pytanie ?
Jaki tynk połozyc silikonowy, silikatowy , akrylowy?

----------


## leszeq

*docieplanie* wypisujesz takie głupoty, że nawet nie chce mi się tego czytać. Odpuszczę sobie polemikę z tobą, bo nie o tym jest ten wątek.

----------


## docieplanie

> *docieplanie* wypisujesz takie głupoty, że nawet nie chce mi się tego czytać. Odpuszczę sobie polemikę z tobą, bo nie o tym jest ten wątek.


Sposób w jaki wykonuję swoją pracę jest dla was głupotą,wydaje mi się ,że to wy staracie się moją osobę naświtlić jako idiotę, jakbym był gimnazjalista który dorwał się przypadkiem do komputera.
Ciekawy jestem tylko co mądrego odpisalibyście jakbym udowodnił(a mogłbym na 100 sposobów) że ILOŚĆ LUDZI PODCZAS TYNKOWANIA NIE OZNACZA JAKOŚCI 

Tyle ode mnie żegnam!!!!

Trzymaj się ciepło

----------


## Idziu5

Ponawim pytanie 
Jakie wybrać rozwiązanie
-tynk mineralny farba 
-tynk silikonowy
-tynk akrylowy?
Może fachowcy pomgą dokonać wyboru?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ponawim pytanie 
> Jakie wybrać rozwiązanie
> -tynk mineralny farba 
> -tynk silikonowy
> -tynk akrylowy?
> Może fachowcy pomgą dokonać wyboru?


A czego oczekujesz? czytales ten watek? STo MineralLP to mineralna szpachlowka wzmacniana wloknami, czyli masz podloze mineralne, w zasadzie mozesz na to polozyc co chcesz... mineralny malowany, akryl, silikat, silikon.... ja bym polozyl w takim przypadku plytke klinkierowa recznie formowana bo mi sie nagle spodobala..... Zalezy ile masz kasy i czego oczekujesz od swojej elewacji.

----------


## fighter1983

*leszeq*
znowu zalany jestes i glupoty wypisujesz... i przez Ciebie sie nam kolega obrazil....
Wracajac do "porzadnego systemu na lata" moze jednak bedzie Carbonik w Otrebusach tylko kolor taki.... szary CaparolColor Graphit 15 i Graphit18. Mam nadzieje ze przejdzie  :smile:  jakby co: robie foty

----------


## AGA NR 1

ja też powoli przymierzam się do tynkowania.   :wink: 
Robię pierwsze wyceny.
Mój dom ocieplony jest styropianem i skłaniam się ku tynkowi silikatowemu.

Wariant : tynk mineralny plus farba silikatowa odpadł w przedbiegach - wykonawca zażyczył sobie 10 zł / m2 za malowanie... więc ten wariant przestał być opłacalny.
Myślałam, że będzie dobrze a taniej, a tu zonk... wyszłoby tyle co za silikatowy.
Odpuściłam.
 :sad: 

W Hurtowni polecono mi dwóch producentów tynków silikatowych : *KABE* *( Novalit )* i *BOLIX.*
Z tego co mi mówiono, mają być porównywalne cenowo.
Dokładne wyceny dostanę dopiero w poniedziałek.

Ale zależy mi na Waszych opiniach : który Waszym zdaniem jest lepszy ?
Proszę o rady.

----------


## fighter1983

A kolor wybrany? 
A dlaczego silikatowy?
A dlaczego Kabe lub Bolix?

----------


## AGA NR 1

Ad. 1. Wybrany - kolor dość jasny ( grupa pierwsza lub druga )
Ad. 2. Na silikonowy mnie nie stać. Poza tym mam ocieplenie styropianowe - podobno silikonowy wtedy bez sensu.
Ad. 3. O KABE czytałam dobre opinie na FM i mnie na niego stać. 
A o BOLIX - opinie już gorsze, nawet beznadziejne.... doczytałam dopiero teraz...
 :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

eeee myśle ze Cie stac.... ile m2, jaki kolor, jaki tynk (baranek, kornik jaka grubosc?) grunt plus tynk?

----------


## AGA NR 1

Fighter1983,
dom - 220 m2.
Kolor z KABE : K 11510
Baranek, 1,5 mm.
Grunt plus tynk.
 :wink: 

Mówiono mi, że w przypadku styro tynk silikonowy to strata pieniędzy.... powiedziano mi tak w 3 hurtowniach...

----------


## fighter1983

Silikon
Silikatowy
Przeczytaj, zobacz na co trzeba uwazac i co sie moze dziac przy silikacie, wyciagnij wnioski. Odezwe sie w poniedzialek, roznica silikat - silikon jest cenowo nieduza.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Oki,
z góry dziękuję za pomoc !
 :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

wrocilem  :smile:  mialem jeszcze jechac do klientki ale plany sie zmienily  :smile: 
Silikon ma jedna niepodwazalna zalete - samoczyszczenie ktore rzeczywiscie dziala, zarowno w przypadku tynku jak i farby silikonowej, a masz moze kolor z Bolixa?

----------


## AGA NR 1

Nie, bo zaskoczyli mnie tym BOLIXEM.
Ale nie jestem przekonana do niego - ma fatalne opinie....

----------


## fighter1983

chodzi tylko o kolor z palety Bolixa bo tego Kabe nie moge okreslic dzisiaj, ja Ci oczywiscie zaproponuje jeden z trójcy: Dryvit, STO, Caparol. Majac na uwadze zasobnosc portfela wybor pada na "słonika" gdzie za rozsadne pieniadze otrzymuje sie wysoka jakosc.

----------


## AGA NR 1

No dobrze,
a jak "słonik" kształtowałby się cenowo ?
 :wink:

----------


## AGA NR 1

.... w stosunku do tego KABE silikatowego....

----------


## fighter1983

Pw  :smile:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Oki, już odbieram.
Pies mnie wyciągnął na spacerek - w końcu swoje prawa ma.
 :wink:

----------


## agata39

A co sądzicie o tynku siloksanowym QUICK-MIX?

----------


## AGA NR 1

Żadna z moich hurtowni tego nie ma...
Przewijają się nastepujące : KABE, BOLIX, BAUMIT, ARSANIT.
Tyle.

Na naszym Forum KABE ma dobre opinie, BOLIX fatalne, BAUMIT trochę lepsze, ale też bez szału.
O ARSANICIE prawie żadnych opinii.

Fighter namawia mnie jednak na "ekstraklasę" - CAPAROL. 
 :wink:

----------


## pio_n

Witam, 

Przymierzam sie do elewacji w niedlugim czasie i  prosze was o rade ktora technologie wybrac. Nie zdecydowalem jeszcze ktora marke wybrac. (czytam wasze opinie)
Sciana to porotherm 30cm, Styropian bedzie 15cm. Cala Elewacja to 160m kwadratowych. Mysle o kolorze bezowym, taka kawa z mlekiem
Opcje ktore rozwazam to:
1)  tynk mineralny i farba silikonowa
2)  tynk silikonowy. 

Bardzo wazne jest dla mnie uwzglednienie tego, ze dzialka jest narozna i z trzech stron otoczona drogami. Od tylnej elewacji jakies 25m do drogi asfaltowej, jest ona na zawyzonym terenie. Dwie pozostale, to drogi gruntowe w odleglosci 10 i 7 metrow od elewacji. Na chwile obecna nie ma zadnej naturalnej przeszkody ( krzaczorow, drzewek itp.) Powiem tak: kurzy sie baaardzo.

Ktore rozwiazanie polecilibyscie? Stosujac cala technologie jednej firmy jaka byla by roznica w cenie miedzy nimi (30%?)

Moze doradzicie cos jeszcze innego

Z gory dziekuje za wypowiedzi

----------


## AGA NR 1

Ja rozważałam takie same warianty jak u Ciebie.
No, zakladam jeszcze tynk silikatowy.
 :wink: 

Co do porównania cenowego : tynk mineralny plus farba silikonowa kontra tynk silikonowy - cena za 1 m2 wyszła IDENTYCZNA.
Byłam w szoku.
A to w związku z tym, że wykonawca w przypadku tynku mineralnego doliczył sobie 10 zł / m2 za pomalowanie.
 :sad: 
Więc ten wariant okazał się całkowicie nieopłacalny i nie wart zachodu.

Oczywiście, gdybyś robił to sam, to odlicz sobie właśnie te 10 zł / m2 ( za malowanie ).
Wtedy koszt jest o wieeeeeele niższy.

----------


## agata39

> Żadna z moich hurtowni tego nie ma...
> Przewijają się nastepujące : KABE, BOLIX, BAUMIT, ARSANIT.
> Tyle.
> 
> Na naszym Forum KABE ma dobre opinie, BOLIX fatalne, BAUMIT trochę lepsze, ale też bez szału.
> O ARSANICIE prawie żadnych opinii.
> 
> Fighter namawia mnie jednak na "ekstraklasę" - CAPAROL.


To chyba odpowiedż do mnie.
Nie pytałam o firme ARSANIT.QUICK MIX to inna firma.
Porównywałam narazie cenowo QUICK MIX siloksanowy i CAPAROL silikonowy.
QUICK MIX dużo droższy od CAPAROLA (jeżeli mi  dobrze wyliczyli )
Ciekawa jestem czym się różni siloksanowy od silikonowego,że jest taka różnica w cenie?

----------


## aadamuss24

Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat tynków firmy BASF ? pozdr adam

----------


## Gosiek33

> Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat tynków firmy BASF ? pozdr adam


było już - nie mają najlepszej opinii

----------


## fighter1983

agata39 QM jest diabelnie drogi, szczerze mowiac nie wiem z czego to wynika, malo tego: sami ich PH nie za bardzo wiedza dlaczego jest tak drogi. Czasami firma ma taka polityke, ze nie dostosowuje cen dla danego rynku. Przykladem moze byc np Austrotherm ktory ma w swojej ofercie polistyren ekstrudowany, jednak polityka cenowa na rynek polski jest taka, ze stanowi zapore sprzedazy, podobnie teraz zrobila URSA ze swoim XPS.
Ostatnio wlasnie "przerabialem" elewacje w QM i roznice wyszly bardzo duze ( 35% drozej od Caparola ktory nie nalezy do najtanszych)
W ostatecznosci poszedl Caparol barwiony wg koloru QM poki co klient zadowolony a przynajmniej nie zglasza jakis negatywnych uwag.

----------


## Vafel

No ja też przygotowuję się powoli do tynkowania elewacji (styro + siatka + klej już mam). Na wstępie zrobiłem zobie małe porównanko KABE i CAPAROL i dla tynku silikonowego według oficjalnych cenników CAPAROL jest znacznie droższy niż KABE:

KABE: tynk + grunt - 20,6 zł/m2
CAPAROL: tynk + grunt - 29,1 zł/m2

Wiem, że cenniki oficjalne sobie, a rzeczywistość sobie, ale jednak różnica jest spora. Możecie polecić jakiegoś sprzedawcę tynku CAPAROL w Krakowie, który miałby sensowne ceny?

----------


## fighter1983

Vafel w Krakowie niestety nie powiem, wiem ze w Świętochlowicach masz oddzial mojej bylej firmy (88km od Krakowa czy to daleko ocen sam) 
Skoro masz juz kleje to zostaje Ci do zamowienia tylko grunt i tynk, a te produkty juz warto słać kurierem. Srednio domek to 250m2 elewacji czyli
25 opakowan po 25kg - 625kg tynku
3 opakowania po 25kg - 75 kg gruntu 
czyli ladunek 700kg taka ilosc mozna wyslac kurierem za 150 zlotych netto a zatem mysle ze mozesz nie ograniczac sie do Krakowa i okolic.
Ja za chwile realizuje podobne zamowienie z dostawa do Jastrzebia Zdroju  :big tongue:

----------


## Vafel

Hmm... byłem dziś w Krakowie w miejscu, gdzie mają i Caparola i Kabe i wyszło, że u nich...

Caparol jest trochę tańszy od Kabe, więc chyba problem rozwiązany. Najprawdopodobniej będzie tynk silikonowy Caparola, choć to jeszcze nie 100% pewne, bo Caparol ma problem z mieszaniem bardzo-jasno-żółtych kolorków jeśli chodzi o tynki silikonowe. Jakoś w Kabe nie mają takich problemów i te kolorki trochę lepiej wyglądają (przynajmniej na wzorniku). Mimo to ja jestem za Caparolem, ale zobaczymy co jeszcze małżonka powie o kolorach...

----------


## barteks31

Witam, w najblższym czasie będę ocieplał samemu dom. U mnie wszyscy w okolicy stosują klej do styro  oraz do siatki IZOLBET. Napiszcie jaki klej (przede wszystkim do siatki) polecacie, czy klej powinien być tego samego producenta co wyprawa tynkarska, czym klej np: Caparola różni sie od IZOLBETU.

----------


## Vafel

U mnie klej do siatki i styropianu był jakiś StyrPol czy coś takiego, styropian podobnie, siatka AKE. Dopiero grunt i tynk mam Caparola. Dziś tynkują. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Wklej potem fotki w "Elewacjach".
 :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Już we wtorek 22-06-2010 szkolenie dla wykonawców *Carbon* Caparola  :smile:  Beda certyfikowani wykonawcy na elewacje w CARBON

----------


## wojgoc

a to szkolenie dla wykonawców z całej Polski czy tylko dla Mazowsza?

----------


## fighter1983

niestety tylko mazowieckie, ale  czesc wykonawcow z calej Polski a jeden nawet z naszego forum  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

fighter 1983,
jakby się trafił jakiś z dolnosląskiego to weź namiary dla mnie i PW.
z góry dzieki

----------


## fighter1983

I po szkoleniu  :smile:  Jak ktos chce wykonawce po szkoleniu Caparol na system Carbon prosze o info na PW podajac swoj e-mail (mam ich zebranych w pliku Excela).

Dodano.... albo nie.... plik Excela do sciagniecia  Carbon Wykonawcy

----------


## aadamuss24

a jest tam ktoś z wlkp ? bo nie mam excela  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## e-mól

Albo się nie znam na excelu, albo jest ich tam całe pięć sztuk  :smile: 
A bez tego szkolenia normalny "elewator" sobie nie poradzi.
Wyprali Wam mózgi jaki ten carbon cudny? Cudniejszy od lotosan'u Sto?

----------


## fighter1983

5 sztuk = 5 firm kazda z tych firm to kilku/kilkunastu ludzi
nie da sie nagle wyszkolic 30 firm, szkolenie wykonawcze to przedstawienie produktu, jego wlasciwosci i przede wszystkim wytyczne dotyczace wykonania i unikniecia ewentualnych wpadek podczas wykonywania prac. Podkreslenie na co trzeba uwazac przy danym systemie i czego sie spodziewac. Samo wykonanie jest takie samo jak i innego systemu... klej, warstwa docieplenia, klej z siatka, grunt, tynk, czasami farba.
Z praniem mozgu to nie tak latwo  :smile:  na samym poczatku tego watku podkreslalem ze jest to system nowy, jeszcze takiego nie bylo, b. malo realizacji w PL. Opierajac sie jednak na porownaniu parametrow technicznych, wynikow badan.... Carbon jest bezkonkurencyjny jezeli chodzi o jakosc, ale cene niestety ma wg mnie zbyt wysoka.

----------


## fighter1983

dla nieposiadajacych Excela ten sam plik tyle ze w pdf-ie  :smile:  Serwis24... jak Ty pracujesz na komp bez Excela?!  Acrobat Reader chyba ma kazdy  :smile: 
Plik w PDF
Warszawa ma to do siebie ze tu sa ludzie z calej Polski, jak juz e-mól zauważyła kąsliwie - tylko 5nr telefonów do 5 osób z róznych firm

----------


## aadamuss24

Szkoda, że nie ma tam opisu gdzie dana firma działa  :sad:  Nie zawsze komuś się chce jechać pół Polski aby coś tam ocieplić. Bez excela prywatnie da się żyć  :smile:  w pracy już gorzej. pozdrawiam adam

----------


## fighter1983

wszystkie dzialaja na terenie Warszawy lub okolic, ale pochodza z roznych stron, moge jutro uzupelnic i uaktualnic (jesli bedzie na to czas) jezeli ktoras z nich bylaby gotowa na wyjazd. Czesto Ci ludzie jezdza na weekend do rodzimych stron wiec istnieje szansa na to, ze ktos przedluzy weekend swoim ludziom o tydzien i zrobi taka elewacje w innym miejscu Polski.

----------


## wojgoc

jakieś szybkie te szkolenie?  w pół dnia przedstawić nową technologię ze wszystkimi niuansami... chyba tylko teo.retyczne mieliście zajęcia

----------


## fighter1983

a owszem - etap pierwszy teoria, etap drugi dla zainteresowanych w pozniejszym terminie, aby nie prowadzic eksperymentu na budowie u inwestora.
To nie technologia kosmiczna  :smile:  kladzie sie jak zwykly system docieplen, ale ma kilka drobnych szczegolow ktore wykonawca powinien znac, no i zna.

----------


## Filipka

panowie  :smile:  jestem "zielona" jeśli chodzi o sprawy budowlane a chciałabym dowiedzieć się , które z dostępnych systemów elewacyjnych(chodzi mi o tynk) mają najlepszą jak to napisać ... metodę pozbywania się wilgoci czy wody po deszczu ,żeby ten tynk jak najszybciej wysychał a najlepiej nie wchłaniał wilgoci, czy w ogóle taki tynk istnieje?

----------


## chase

W systemie Caparola grunt pod tynk silikonowy jest także barwiony. Jak ten kolor gruntu ma się później do koloru tynku? Jest to dokładnie to samo? Trochę jaśniejsze/ciemniejsze? Czy lepiej na tej podstawie nic nie oceniać, bo nie ma to żadnego odniesienia?

----------


## mr6319

A możecie coś powiedzieć o tynkach firmy Majsterpol?

----------


## fighter1983

chase nie do konca nalezy kierowac sie kolorem Putzgruntu 610. Po pierwsze: nie zawsze barwi sie go dokladnie w taki kolor jaki pozniej bedzie tynk, po drugie: ten grunt nie kryje w 100% kleju do siatki wiec nie do konca daje wyobrazenie o kolorze, po trzecie ma inna strukturę niż tynk, co tez wplywa na optyczny odbior koloru
mr6319 - wypowiedzi na temat majsterpola znajdziesz na forum, ale umieszczanie go w watku pt:  "porzadny system elewacyjny na lata " jest raczej nie na miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

*fighter* już domek mam otynkowany  :smile:  Caparol Savana 18, podkład też był dobrany pod kolor, ale tak jak piszesz wydawał się prawie biały, dopiero tynk był w wybranym kolorze

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  Ładnie, chociaz mnie osobiscie podobaja sie mocniejsze kolorki takie jak ma *Vafel* i to w odwrotnych proporcjach: wiecej ciemnego niz jasnego

----------


## Gosiek33

U mnie ciemne kolory raczej by się nie sprawdziły. Robiąc to zdjęcie opierałam się  już plecami o sosny, które na dodatek rzucają zieloną poświatę na dom. Często więc ta zachodnia ściana jest w cieniu i to nie jednolitym  :wink:

----------


## HTD

Witam wszystkich ocieplających.
Mam pytanie odnośnie tynków Baumit akrylowy - dobry czy nie??
I jeszcze jedno dostałem ofertę na ocieplenie wraz z wykończeniem właśnie Baumit (15cm styro) po 100PLN/m2 - to dużo czy nie??

----------


## firemen

Co sądzicie o tynkach Ceresit np.np. ct 174 (silikonowo-silikatowy)

----------


## ryan78

Po co mieszać, chcesz mieć dobry tynk na elewacji wybieraj tynk silikonowy.

----------


## firemen

OK w takim razie tynk jakiej firmy polecasz

----------


## adamrw

Po lekturze forum ubzdurałem sobie, że będę miał ocieplenie wykonane z systemowych materiałów Caparola.
Jako że budowa we Wrocławiu, to sądziłem, że materiały kupię bez problemu.
A tu niespodzianka.
1. hurtownia - po zapytaniu o Caparola nabrali wody w usta na 8 dni (brak odpowiedzi, wcześniej odpowiadali dosyć szybko)
2. hurtownia (niemała) - nie prowadzą, mogą mi sprzedać Baumit
W akcie desperacji dzwonię do regionalnego przedstawiciela Caparola (z listy na stronie, drugie nazwisko) i pytam gdzie ten cudny materiał mogę kupić. Podał mi jeden namiar. Pytam o inne, bo zawsze lubię mieć wybór. Odpowiedź - są inne, ale ten podaję bo nimi się opiekuję (cokolwiek to miałoby znaczyć). Dzwonię a potem piszę więc do 3. hurtowni - trzy dni i zero odzewu...

No chyba mam za mały dom, żeby się opłaciło sprzedać komukolwiek we Wrocławiu 350m2 materiałów do ocieplenia z tynkiem silikonowym.
Ech...

----------


## fighter1983

No cos w tym Wroclawiu jest  :smile:  ostatnio bylo 2 panow u mnie wlasnie z Wrocka i stwierdzili ze na miejscu trudno im bylo znalezc, wiec przyjechali do Wawy po Caparola  :smile:  Zapowiedzieli ze sasiad tez chce Caparola i go wysla  :smile:  
Chyba zrobie rozeznanie tam na miejscu i otworze sobie punkcik ze slonikiem  :smile: 
A co do tych "innych" po prostu PH maja podzielonych dystrybutorow, ten do ktorego zadzowniles zajmuje sie firma do ktorej Cie skierowal, bo od obrotu tego punktu handlowego ma prowizje.

----------


## ryan78

Wyślij zapytanie do innego miasta przy takiej ilości dostaniesz wszystko pod drzwi, albo weź innego producenta z górnej póły.

----------


## Filipka

> No cos w tym Wroclawiu jest  ostatnio bylo 2 panow u mnie wlasnie z Wrocka i stwierdzili ze na miejscu trudno im bylo znalezc, wiec przyjechali do Wawy po Caparola  Zapowiedzieli ze sasiad tez chce Caparola i go wysla  
> Chyba zrobie rozeznanie tam na miejscu i otworze sobie punkcik ze slonikiem 
> A co do tych "innych" po prostu PH maja podzielonych dystrybutorow, ten do ktorego zadzowniles zajmuje sie firma do ktorej Cie skierowal, bo od obrotu tego punktu handlowego ma prowizje.


podobno ten caparol ma właśnie system , którym jestesmy zainteresowani a mianowicie Carbon, i pytanie do Ciebie fighter1983 czy ten system nie wchłania wilgoci no i jakie opinie na temat tego systemu?  od czego to zależy bo jak wiadomo każdy producent ma swoje normy, i technologie ...

----------


## fighter1983

a no ma... Carbona....
Opinii nie ma: ja nie mialem zadnej realizacji, czekam na ta 1, ogladalem wykonana probke (ta handlowa i taka zwykla, wykonana "recznie") - robi wrazenie, prawie niezniszczalna.
Tynk praktycznie wodoszczelny... nie wodoodporny tylko wodoszczelny. Nasiąkliwość porównywalna z płytką gresową.
Carbopor

----------


## jannek

Fajter  - mnie chodzi o samo wykonawstwo. Myslisz, że Carbon jest trudny w realizacji? Skąd wiesz w jaki sposób system ogarnąć?

----------


## Graszka

> Fajter  - mnie chodzi o samo wykonawstwo. Myslisz, że Carbon jest trudny w realizacji? Skąd wiesz w jaki sposób system ogarnąć?


Carbon nie jest trudny w realizacji, ale możesz poprosić kogoś o drobną pomoc. Teścia, czy znajomego.

----------


## perico

> wrocilem  mialem jeszcze jechac do klientki ale plany sie zmienily 
> Silikon ma jedna niepodwazalna zalete - samoczyszczenie ktore rzeczywiscie dziala, zarowno w przypadku tynku jak i farby silikonowej, a masz moze kolor z Bolixa?


Zaleta iscie niepodwazalna ale... trzeba pamietac, ze nie wieczna. Robilem swojego czasu wywiad na ten temat i i bezposrednio od producenta uzyskalem informacje, ze efekt samoczyszczenia (czy efekt kwiatu lotosu) dziala od 5 do 10 lat w zaleznosci od warunkow na jakie jest wystawiona fasada i stopnia natezenia koloru farby czy tynku. Po tym okresie chemia odpowiedzialna za ten efekt traci "moc". Ooops... Tak czy inaczej uwazam, ze produkty silikonowe sa najlepsze ale wzgledu na cene sa niestety jeszcze malo popularne...

----------


## perico

> Po lekturze forum ubzdurałem sobie, że będę miał ocieplenie wykonane z systemowych materiałów Caparola.
> Jako że budowa we Wrocławiu, to sądziłem, że materiały kupię bez problemu.
> A tu niespodzianka.
> 1. hurtownia - po zapytaniu o Caparola nabrali wody w usta na 8 dni (brak odpowiedzi, wcześniej odpowiadali dosyć szybko)
> 2. hurtownia (niemała) - nie prowadzą, mogą mi sprzedać Baumit
> W akcie desperacji dzwonię do regionalnego przedstawiciela Caparola (z listy na stronie, drugie nazwisko) i pytam gdzie ten cudny materiał mogę kupić. Podał mi jeden namiar. Pytam o inne, bo zawsze lubię mieć wybór. Odpowiedź - są inne, ale ten podaję bo nimi się opiekuję (cokolwiek to miałoby znaczyć). Dzwonię a potem piszę więc do 3. hurtowni - trzy dni i zero odzewu...
> 
> No chyba mam za mały dom, żeby się opłaciło sprzedać komukolwiek we Wrocławiu 350m2 materiałów do ocieplenia z tynkiem silikonowym.
> Ech...


Nie wiem gdzie byles ale od kilku miesiecy istnieje we Wrocku nowy punkt Caparola: www.colorhouse.wroc.pl. Bylem tam ostatnio bo sam szukalem tynku i koniec koncem chyba zdecyduje sie na zakup wlasnie u nich. Jak na razie zaoferowali mi najlepsze ceny i najkrotszy czas realizacji. Czekam tylko az pogoda sie poprawi.

----------


## adamrw

> Nie wiem gdzie byles ale od kilku miesiecy istnieje we Wrocku nowy punkt Caparola: www.colorhouse.wroc.pl. Bylem tam ostatnio bo sam szukalem tynku i koniec koncem chyba zdecyduje sie na zakup wlasnie u nich. Jak na razie zaoferowali mi najlepsze ceny i najkrotszy czas realizacji. Czekam tylko az pogoda sie poprawi.


Dzięki za namiar!!!
Zobaczymy, może im będzie się opłacało sprzedać mi materiał  :smile: 

pozdrawiam
A.

----------


## brachol

sytuację mam taka: styropian przyklejony i zaciągnięty klejem firmy Alpol. Teraz zastanawiam sie nad tynkiem cenowo najtaniej wychodzi mineralny + farba (malowanie we własnym zakresie) czy może dać więcej kasy za akryl albo silikon? Co możecie powiedzieć o tynkach firmy Alpol? Czy lepiej brać polecane tutaj Caparol/Kabe/Sto/coś tam jeszcze?

----------


## firemen

od dwóch tygodni mam położony tynk kabe armasil T(silikonowy). jak dla mnie rewelacja

----------


## imalek

Jestem zupełnie zielona w temacie elewacji.

Poszukuję dobrej i w miarę taniej struktury elewacyjnej najlepeiej samoczyszczacej się.
Są tynki akrylowe, silikonowe, które  wybrac, jaka jest róznica między nimi???

Pomóżcie

----------


## firemen

Miałem podobny problem.Moim zdaniem.najlepszy lecz droższy silikonowy.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

dobry tynk to mineralny!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Hmm jest to trochę zależne od materiału z którego się buduje.

----------


## gujas

Witam wszystkich. Czy spotkał się ktoś z was z tynkami i farbami firmy Knauf ?  Tam gdzie mieszkam tj. w woj. podkarpackim dużo jest domów wykończonych materiałami tej firmy ale nie znam opinii czy to dobre materiały. Wykonawca który ma mi docieplić dom poleca, ceny nie są najniższe. Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć ?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

zalezy co poleca, ale producent jest dobry, tak jak i inni znaczacy gracze  :smile:

----------


## gujas

co do knaufa to szukałem opinii na forum/forach i raczej nic się o tym systemie nie wspomina, czytałem trochę wątków i polecają np. Caparola. I tak pewnie się skończy na tym że porównam cenowo i jeśli wyjdzie podobnie to wezmę polecanego Caparola - mówię tu o tynku mineralnym i farbie silikonowej. A tak na marginesie czy mogę sobie położyć styropian np. Swisspora a później na to tynk np. Knauf lub Caparol czy jednak zaleca się żeby wszystkie materiały (klej, styropian, siatka, grunt, tynk, farba) były od jednego producenta ?

----------


## fighter1983

W sklad systemu w Caparolu wchodzi:
klej do styropianu, 
siatka, 
klej do siatki
grunt pod tynk
tynk 
(opcjonalnie grunt + farba pod farbe)
Styropian powinien spelniac wymagania wpisane w aprobate techniczna danego systemu Caparola ale nie ma wytycznych co do producenta, podobnie z akcesoriami typu narozniki, bonie, listwy startowe, okapniki

----------


## gujas

dziękuję za info

wyczytałem że dla systemu Capatect Mineral - System Ocieplenia ze styropianem, poleca się płyty styropianowe typ EPS 70 lub EPS 80. To mnie trochę martwi bo chciałem sobie dom ocieplić lambdą swisspora  ze względu na to że domek będzie ogrzewany gazem. No chyba że ktoś z Was stosował system Caparola i "cieplejszy" styropian ?

----------


## fighter1983

....
Nie wiem gdzie to wyczytales.... nie ma konkretnie zaznaczone: EPS70 EPS80 w tej aprobacie.
Nie chce mi sie przepisywac aprobaty, bo nie moge wykopiowac tego z pliku, wiec podsylam linka do pdf-a:
Capatect_Mineral strona czwarta, dół strony, sa wpisane plyty ze styropianu o odpowiednich oznaczeniach. Teraz wez aprobate danego styropianu i sprawdz czy ten produkt miesci sie w wytycznych aprobaty Caparola. 
Termoorganika Platinium i Platinium Plus z tego co pamietam spelnia w/w wymagania.
Co ciekawe Termoorganika zaleca klejenie styropianow grafitowych czyli wyzej wymienionych klejem do wykonywania warstwy zbrojacej (dotyczy ich systemu) jednak w Caparolu mozna uzyc zwyklego kleju do styropianu, czyli 190S
Były juz takie realizacje, mozna bez problemu stosowac cieplejsze styropiany.

----------


## gujas

fighter1983 - dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem. Wygląda na to że coś pomyliłem gdyż dane o tym że styropian ma być EPS 70 lub 80 wyczytałem w Bezspoinowe Systemy Ociepleń (Capatect, Meldorfer, Ceratherm). Nie mniej jednak te cyferki z aprobaty systemu Caparola do której link podesłałeś nic mi nie mówią a gdy sprawdziłem w kartach technicznych styropianów Lambdy Swisspora i Platinum Plus fasada  to różnią się:  Caparol S2 a dla Platinum i Lambdy S1. OK czepiam się szczegółów, skoro piszesz że można to idę w ciemno  :smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

To jest wg normy Termoorganiki: EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100
Nie zgadza Ci sie: S1 - prostokatność, P4 - płaskość. Czyli klasa tolerancji wymiarów która nie ma znaczenia jezeli chodzi o przyczepnosc klejów (190S/190). To ze styro nie trzyma wymiarów w któraś strone to normalne, a zatem: nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## brachol

> sytuację mam taka: styropian przyklejony i zaciągnięty klejem firmy Alpol. Teraz zastanawiam sie nad tynkiem cenowo najtaniej wychodzi mineralny + farba (malowanie we własnym zakresie) czy może dać więcej kasy za akryl albo silikon? Co możecie powiedzieć o tynkach firmy Alpol? Czy lepiej brać polecane tutaj Caparol/Kabe/Sto/coś tam jeszcze?


ponawiam pytanie

----------


## tenia50

´Witam szanownych userow
 Moj domek jest juz prawie gotowy, za chwile beda wstawiac okna i drzwi.
Pozostala kwestia elewacji zewnetrznej, tu robie dlugie buuuuuu buuuuu buuuuuu 
Plakac mi sie chce, glowe mam jak balon po przeczytaniu tego watku
Wykonawca albo mnie wpuszcza w maliny albo ja nierozgarnieta
1 dom wybudowany jest z Ytongu 36,5 cm - czy powinien byc docieplony - wykonawca twierdzie ze nie
2 tynk chce klasc teraz , a z tego co piszecie  raczej nie powinien- mnie sie nie spiesza ja moge poczekac do wiosny
3 jakis fachowiec wspomnial mi ze skoro nie docieplam, to zebym kazala polozyc tynk cementowo wapienny z dodatkiem perlitu.

co ja mam poczac nieboga , z nikad pomocy ,z nikad ratunku - a wykonawca nagadl mi jakims dziwnym jezykiem o tynkach i kazal sie zdecydowac jaki chcem

prosze powiedzcie czy on mnie czasem nie wpuszcza w maliny

----------


## fighter1983

> ´
> 1 dom wybudowany jest z Ytongu 36,5 cm - czy powinien byc docieplony - wykonawca twierdzie ze nie
> 2 tynk chce klasc teraz , a z tego co piszecie  raczej nie powinien- mnie sie nie spiesza ja moge poczekac do wiosny
> 3 jakis fachowiec wspomnial mi ze skoro nie docieplam, to zebym kazala polozyc tynk cementowo wapienny z dodatkiem perlitu.


Ad.1 - czy docieplac, czy nie, zalezy juz tylko i wylacznie od Ciebie, jezeli docieplac to sklanialbym sie ku welnie mineralnej i produkatch o wysokiej dyfuzji pary wodnej - tynk mineralny lub silikatowy  ew. Carbon (prosze na mnie nie krzyczec od razu za paroprzepuszczalnosc jest to moje prywatne zdanie)
Ad.2 - rzeczywiscie warunki sa juz raczej niekorzystne i jezeli nie ma cisnienia -lepiej poczekac do wiosny
Ad.3 - Mozna.... tylko co "na wierzch"?

----------


## tenia50

> Ad.1 - czy docieplac, czy nie, zalezy juz tylko i wylacznie od Ciebie, jezeli docieplac to sklanialbym sie ku welnie mineralnej i produkatch o wysokiej dyfuzji pary wodnej - tynk mineralny lub silikatowy  ew. Carbon (prosze na mnie nie krzyczec od razu za paroprzepuszczalnosc jest to moje prywatne zdanie)
> Ad.2 - rzeczywiscie warunki sa juz raczej niekorzystne i jezeli nie ma cisnienia -lepiej poczekac do wiosny
> Ad.3 - Mozna.... tylko co "na wierzch"?


no widzisz , widzisz ty tez do mnie mowisz jezykiem niezrozumialym - a ja z jezyka budowlanego znam tylko przeklenstwa- zreszta bardzo dobrze potrafie bluzgac, tu musze sie pochwalic

do meritum
zapytam tak
czy ty bys ocieplal
co do tego perlitu- pytasz mnie co na wierzch-- odpowiadam-- a bo ja wiem? cokolwiek

wykombinowalam, ze posiedze sobie tu, doucze sie , i tynk rzuce sama - betonowy rzuce 
zadzwonilam do wykonawcy i odwolalam tynkowanie- byl bardzo zdziwiony - ale ja nieugieta tym razem bylam

jak by ci sie chcialo - to podpowiedz jeszcze cos

teraz ide szukac  watkow o sztuce wykanczania domu-----------  albo o sztuce wykanczanie mnie

aaaaaaaaaa  - pochwale sie jeszcze tylko------ dach mam zaje.............  fajny

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> ´Witam szanownych userow
>  Moj domek jest juz prawie gotowy, za chwile beda wstawiac okna i drzwi.
> Pozostala kwestia elewacji zewnetrznej, tu robie dlugie buuuuuu buuuuu buuuuuu 
> Plakac mi sie chce, glowe mam jak balon po przeczytaniu tego watku
> Wykonawca albo mnie wpuszcza w maliny albo ja nierozgarnieta
> 1 dom wybudowany jest z Ytongu 36,5 cm - czy powinien byc docieplony - wykonawca twierdzie ze nie
> 2 tynk chce klasc teraz , a z tego co piszecie  raczej nie powinien- mnie sie nie spiesza ja moge poczekac do wiosny
> 3 jakis fachowiec wspomnial mi ze skoro nie docieplam, to zebym kazala polozyc tynk cementowo wapienny z dodatkiem perlitu.
> 
> ...


1. Wykonawca twierdzi, że nie bo działa tu marketing Ytonga. Teoretycznie ściana spełnia normy, ale ale ja i tak bym docieplił zamiast później płakać.
2. Mimo wszystko chyba lepiej zaczekać.
3. Jeśli jednak bedzie ocieplane to beton komórkowy wełną i na to tynk mineralny.

----------


## edde

> 1. Wykonawca twierdzi, że nie bo działa tu marketing Ytonga. Teoretycznie ściana spełnia normy, ale ale ja i tak bym docieplił zamiast później płakać.
> 2. Mimo wszystko chyba lepiej zaczekać.
> *3. Jeśli jednak bedzie ocieplane to beton komórkowy wełną i na to tynk mineralny*.


a ja bym ocieplił styropianem (taniej niż wełna) i tynkiem silikonowym (drożej ale znacznie lepiej niż mineralny)

----------


## tenia50

wiecie co Panowie - ja nie wiem jakim cudem ten dom juz stoi skoro ja nie wiem co to jest beton komorkowy
welna to wiem -takie cos co gryzie
styropian,to takie biale,co piszczy na szybie


do meritum

wykonawca dal mi taka oferte
wyprawa elew.cienkowarstwowa z akrylowych tynkowdekot. 
Atlas Cermit N 200  

95zl za m2  + podatek vat
zaznaczam nie ma w tym styropianu


czytajac  wasze posty   to cos mi sie wydaje,ze chce  drogo

a moze niedrogo ?   jesli ktos bylby mily i odpowiedzial  jak srednio ksztaltuja sie ceny  robocizny tynkowanej, to bardzo prosze- w poniedzialek bede negocjowac umowe na dalsze roboty --- material wiadomo jaki sobie wybiore tyle zaplace

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> a ja bym ocieplił styropianem (taniej niż wełna) i tynkiem silikonowym (drożej ale znacznie lepiej niż mineralny)


styropian zgodze sie!
ale w czym ten silikonowy ma byc lepszy od mineralnego?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> a ja bym ocieplił styropianem (taniej niż wełna) i tynkiem silikonowym (drożej ale znacznie lepiej niż mineralny)


a ja bym ocieplił welną i tynkiem mineralnym. To co mówisz to tak jakby zrobić sobie kratke wentylacyjną i zaizolować ją folią. (oczywiście jest to bardzo obrazowy przykład)

----------


## edde

bardzo obrazowy i nie bardzo na miejscu, no chyba, ze mamy do czynienia znowu z sektą "ścianooddychaczy"  :smile:  od wentylowania jest wentylacja a nie ściany

----------


## Jacek Zysnarski

[QUOTE= od wentylowania jest wentylacja a nie ściany[/QUOTE]
 Gość ma rację!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> bardzo obrazowy i nie bardzo na miejscu, no chyba, ze mamy do czynienia znowu z sektą "ścianooddychaczy"  od wentylowania jest wentylacja a nie ściany


No dobra dobra  :big tongue:  ale i tak jakoś tak naturalniej i przyjaźniej mi się wydaje. Nic na to nie poradzę  :smile:

----------


## edde

> ...Nic na to nie poradzę


no ja też nie  :smile:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Wiem, że oddychaniem ścianami to mit, ale tak jakoś podświadomie coś mnie bodzie, że niby lepiej  :smile:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

jezeli zastosowac welne to tynk powinien byc paroprzepuszczalny - czyli mineralny

ja i tak sie sklaniam w kierunku styropianu, wazne aby tylko byl dobrze zabezpieczony aby nie dostawalo sie powietrze - bo zgnije!
co do tynku kazdy woli co innego!

----------


## gipsi68

> j*ezeli zastosowac welne to tynk powinien byc paroprzepuszczalny - czyli mineralny*
> 
> 
> Firma LAKMA robi tynk  POROLIT akrylowy który jest paroprzepuszalny.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtO447ygPY8
> http://www.lakma.pl/pdf/wm.pdf
> http://www.lakma.pl/chemia-budowlana...y-ocieplen.php
> 
> ja i tak sie sklaniam w kierunku styropianu, wazne aby tylko byl dobrze zabezpieczony aby nie dostawalo sie powietrze -* bo zgnije*!
> co do tynku kazdy woli co innego!


Nie rozumiem jak styropian zgnije jak się dostanie powietrze, może chodzi o to ze się utleni od słonca  jak nie będzie zabezpieczony siatką.

----------


## tenia50

Szanowni Panstwo ----  ale ja kulturalna jestem,nigdy bym o to siebie nie posadzala

Powiedzcie mi  drodzy userzy, jakie sa ceny robocizny Za 1m2  tynkow wewnetrznych  - tak pi razy drzwi, jednym słowen srednio ile sie płaci

Pytam dlatego,ze po poczytaniu sobie tego forum, zmieniłam zupełnie strategoie budowy, zrezygnowałam z dewelopera,bo łoił mi skóre az milo.

Bede wykanczac z mala firma na zasadzie ja kupuje materiały, oni daja tylko robocizne.

bardzo prosze o podpowiedz

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

rozumiem ze zyjesz tylko w warunkach gdzie wieje wiatr i swieci slonce!
no to wtedy co innego  :wink:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Tynki silikonowe, (czyli z dodatkiem żywic) szybciej się brudzą (ponieważ jonizują się), mają większą paletę barw.
Tynki mineralne (również silikatowe) są bez żywic, są paroprzepuszczalne, mają pastelowe kolory, nie brudzą się tak, jak żywiczne. ładniej się starzeją.
Tak w kilku zdaniach.

----------


## coulignon

> Tynki silikonowe, (czyli z dodatkiem żywic) szybciej się brudzą (ponieważ jonizują się), mają większą paletę barw.
> Tynki mineralne (również silikatowe) są bez żywic, są paroprzepuszczalne, mają pastelowe kolory, nie brudzą się tak, jak żywiczne. ładniej się starzeją.
> Tak w kilku zdaniach.


Łoj. Kolega rzaczy sie mylić dość radykalnie.Na początek fachowa nazwa to dyspersja a nie żywica. Minaem żywic określa sie spoiwa róznej masci w układach rozpuszczalnikowych.
 Każdy tynk zawira dyspersję. Nawet mineralny ma niewielki dodatek polictanu winylu. (cheoć nie w postaci dyspersji tylko proszku redyspergowlnego) Tynk silkatowy - ok 5% styren akrylu lub czystego akrylu. Tynk akrylowy - ok 15%. Tynk silikonowy do 20 - 25 % dysersji w różnej konfiguracji. 
Wychwalasz silikat - wiesz jaką ma absorbcję wody w stosunku do akrylu lub silikonu? I jak to wpływa potem na trwałość elewacji? 

To czy tynk jest odporny na brud zależy od jakosci dyspersji a nie od jej ilości. 

Tak w kilku zdaniach.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Nie rozumiem jak styropian zgnije jak się dostanie powietrze, może chodzi o to ze się utleni od słonca  jak nie będzie zabezpieczony siatką.


Hmmm nie jestem pewny czy to ma sens.

Z tym gniciem chodzi chyba o to, że jeśli jest gdzieś w ścianie szczelina powietrzna, to dostanie sie wilgoć i styropian bedzie gnił od niej.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Pytanie za 100 punktów  :smile:  Planuję na elewację dać 20cm styro, klej, siatka, klej i co dalej? Generalnie chcę dom pomalować na biało i ciemnoszaro. Tzn, chcę mieć gładką ścianę, a nie żadne tam mniej lub bardziej drobne baranki. Czy to znaczy, ze ja nie potrzebuję tynku? Tzn, drugą warstwę kleju zagruntować i jazda do malowania?

----------


## Vafel

> Pytanie za 100 punktów  Planuję na elewację dać 20cm styro, klej, siatka, klej i co dalej? Generalnie chcę dom pomalować na biało i ciemnoszaro. Tzn, chcę mieć gładką ścianę, a nie żadne tam mniej lub bardziej drobne baranki. Czy to znaczy, ze ja nie potrzebuję tynku? Tzn, drugą warstwę kleju zagruntować i jazda do malowania?


Zastanów się jeszcze nad tym czy na pewno tego chcesz. Gładka ściana brudzi się 10 razy szybciej niż barankowata,,, A raczej, żeby być precyzyjnym, brudzi się tak samo, ale na gładkiej znaaaacznie bardziej ten brud jest widoczny.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Zastanów się jeszcze nad tym czy na pewno tego chcesz. Gładka ściana brudzi się 10 razy szybciej niż barankowata,,, A raczej, żeby być precyzyjnym, brudzi się tak samo, ale na gładkiej znaaaacznie bardziej ten brud jest widoczny.


 Serio?  no to klops, bo ja myślałam ,że taka cwana jestem  :wink:  tzn, że gładka będzie się mniej brudziła. Wiesz, nie ma brud gdzie się schować. Wydawało mi się, że kurz łatwiej się osadza na chropowatej powierzchni baranka niż na gładkiej.

----------


## kurt76

sciana ytong 24/600 + ceresit ZU/styro 25 cm +siatka/ceresit ct85 i co dalej....?

zakladamy podobny koszt material + robocizna

1) ceresit ct137 (mineralny baranek) + ct42 lub ct44 (farby akrylowe czym sie one roznia?)
2) ceresit ct60 tynk akrylowy

Barwa Ceresit savanne4. Dom z dala od uczeszczanych drog.... nigdy sie to nie zmieni (rezerwat łąki - siedliska lęgowe).

Qrde nie wiem na co sie zdecydowac.... zakladajac podobna cene priorytetem jest "swiety spokoj na dlugie lata"

----------


## devileczek

Niedawno przeczytalem gdzies na forum o czlowieku, ktory polozyl tynk akrylowy Dryvit ( czy jakos tak). Po ok 4 miesiacach plyty styro ulegly ' degradacji' , rozpuscily sie. Styro pochodzil z Termoorganiki. Inwestor twierdzi , ze nie uzywal rozpuszczalnikow, ani innych podobnych niszczacych substancji. Ktos ma pomysl co sie stalo ? Tylko prosze, bez komentarzy w stylu ' Trzeba bylo brac Caparol, to nic by sie nie stalo' , aczkolwiek ponoc topor Dryvit-Caparol zakopany  :smile: 

Co sadzicie o warstwach zbrojacych z wloknami (np Ceresit CT85 lub Atlas K-20) , czy to ma sens ? Czy zmniejsza ryzyko powstania rys i pekniec na elewacji, szczegolnie poludniowej ?
 Moj wykonawca lubi Ceresit, widze ze w gre wchodzi CT85 ( ok 35PLN/worek)  lub Ceresit ZU ( ok 20PLN/worek).

Kolejny dylemat to gruntowanie przed polozeniem tynku cienkowarstwowego ( np Ceresit CT16). Elewacje bede robil na raty, w pierwszym sezonie styro-siatka-klej, w drugim tynk cienkow- malowanie. No i kiedy zrobic to gruntowanie - przed zima czy po zimie, tuz przed nalozeniem wlasciwego tynku?

Co z myciem elewacji, np myjka wysokocisnieniowa ?  jaka tynk/farba najlepiej to zniesie ?  Osobiscie uwazam, ze to co sie ma pobrudzic i tak sie pobrudzi, pytanie jak sensownie i tanio przywrocic elewacji oryginalny, swiezy wyglad po powiedzmy 10 latach.

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  przy Caparolu tez moglo sie tak stac  :smile:  Wystarczy ze wykonawca lub inwestor zle dobierze materialy i mamy taka sytuacje gotowa: przyklad chcemy wzmocnic stare podloze (farba, tynk cem-wap, itd) i stosujemy przeznaczony do tego grunt: Dupa-Grund, mozna go zastosowac ale w przypadku elewacji z welna a nie ze styropianem, bo ten grunt zawiera rozpuszczalniki. I wg mnie to moglo byc przyczyna a nie sam klej/siatka/klej/grunt pod tynk/tynk - to juz sa produkty gdzie nie wystepuja rozpuszczalniki. Obstawiam na zle dobrany grunt do danego zastosowania.
Kleje z dodatkami wlokien - wlasnie po to sa te wlokna, aby zmniejszych ryzyko powstawania pekniec warstwy zbrojacej w skutek rozszerzalnosci cieplnej
Gruntowanie - zalecane jest gruntowanie przed zima jak i bezposrednio przed nalozeniem tynku czyli 2x, rownie dobrze mozna gruntowac tylko przed nalozeniem tynku, ale po zimie moze okazac sie konieczne miejscowe naprawienie warstwy zbrojacej (z ekonomicznego pkt widzenia -  rozsadniejsze rozwiazanie)
Mycie myjka - widzialem efekty mycia: mineralnego malowanego farba silikonowa, akrylowego, silikonowego - najlepiej wyglada umyty - mineralny malowany silikonowa farba, nastepnie silikonowy, na akrylu niewielka roznica. Z umytym silikatowym sie jeszcze nie spotkalem.
Odswiezenie po 10 latach - najlepiej po prostu przemalowac po tym czasie
Co do zakopania topora - chodzilo glownie o STO  :smile:

----------


## Romko107

Witam,

Ekipa wykonująca elewację zaproponowała mi Bolix silikonowy. Wiem na pewno, że wybiorę silikonowy tylko nie jestem przekonany do tego Bolixa. Co możecie powiedzieć na temat KABE lub Arsanita?
Który lepszy z tych 3?

----------


## czacha

co powiecie o systemie Webera. 12 cm styropian tynk silikonowy 100 zł metr2

----------


## fighter1983

> co powiecie o systemie Webera. 12 cm styropian tynk silikonowy 100 zł metr2


40-45 zl material / 55-60 robocizna w Twoim przypadku

----------


## czacha

ja takich cen za materiał chyba bym nie dostał

----------


## fighter1983

mysle ze spokojnie, poszukaj 2-3 dystrybutorow ktorzy maja webera w swojej ofercie, wg mnie powinno Ci wyjsc tak:
klej 111 / klej 121 / siatka 914 / grunt 221 / tynk 341 plus kolki 180mm i styropian 12cm okolo 39 netto za m2, dodatkowe akcesoria typu narozniki, listwy przyokienne, okapnikowe okolo 2zl do m2 czyli kupujac "samemu" pewnie wyjdzie Ci material na m2 okolo 41 netto czyli 50 brutto na m2 kwestia teraz kosztu robocizny.

----------


## tracer23

zastanawiam się nad  systemem Caparola tylko za bardzo się nie znam co bedzie najlepsze na dom drewniany z bala grubości 20cm.
Wiem, że jako elewacje dam 12cm isopanela , koleczki, siatka,  Capatec 190,  putzgrunt 610 no i dalej już nie wiem co, tzn wiem, ze musi być silikatowy tynk. może mi ktos podpowiedzieć jaki tynk  byłby najodpowiedniejszy z Caparola, grubość tynku 2- baranek

----------


## fighter1983

Sylitol FassadenPutz K20 - to jest juz bardzo dokładne określenie produktu: Sylitol oznacza silikatowy, K - oznacza strukture baranka, 20 - grubosc ziarna 2mm

----------


## barakuda

A ja wracam do pytania "Gruszki " : jaki system elewacyjny .... ? żaden z Was nie spytał na co ma być położony ten system , lecz większość  widzi tylko styropian . Czy wszyscy jesteście tak monotematyczni , a może znacie jakiś przyzwoity system na wełnie  ? Czy wszystko kojarzy się Wam z metodami tylko na mokro  ? Wypowiada się tu ponoć najlepszy doradca od energooszczędzania , to może nam coś powie o jakimś systemie na sucho . Dajcie wybór "Gruszce " . Jesteście fachowcami , a kobieta czeka na poradę , a nie Waszą ulubioną "pozycję" . Z Waszych tekstów wynika, że system jest tylko jeden - na styropianie , a przecież to nie jest prawda . Może wdacie jakiś wybór kobiecie ?

----------


## Romko107

> Sylitol FassadenPutz K20 - to jest juz bardzo dokładne określenie produktu: Sylitol oznacza silikatowy, K - oznacza strukture baranka, 20 - grubosc ziarna 2mm


fighter1983 - z postów wynika, że jesteś Dystrybutorem Caarola w Warszawie. Masz może namiary na dystrybutora na śląsku? Jest tylko jeden, czy kilku? Pytam ponieważ na stronie www Caparola jest tylko kontakt na region zachód-południe - dosyć szeroko sic.

----------


## fighter1983

*Romko107* te firmy które znam:
Kenpol Materiały Budowlane: Świętochłowice Śląska 101 www.kenpol.pl
Merkury - Opole i Prudnik http://www.merkury.opole.pl/

----------


## fighter1983

*barakuda* sugerowanie tutaj rozwiazan z wełna jest prawie równoznaczne z publicznym linczem  :smile:  wszystkie rozwiązania ocieplenia met. lekka-mokra o ktorych pisalem w tym watku mozna stosowac takze na welnie, oczywiscie biorac pod uwage drobne zmiany, inny klej do przyklejania, inne kołki. Elewacje suche - PCV/Stal/Aluminium/Drewno/Kamień/Klinkier itd oczywiscie wchodza w gre, jednak temat poszedl w kierunku lekkiej mokrej

----------


## HenKor

witam,

ja zdecydowalem sie na welne. W drugim polroczu tego roku bede ocieplal dom welnä fasrock-LL oczywiscie tez na kleju tak jak to zaleca producent.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wujor

witam,


Wykonawca proponuje firmę KABE na moją elewacje. Warto w to inwetsować?

----------


## Browar

> witam,
> 
> 
> Wykonawca proponuje firmę KABE na moją elewacje. Warto w to inwetsować?


Jedni chwalą, inni mówią, że się odbarwi a i tak najwięcej zależy od wykonawcy.  
Zapytaj się swojego od ilu lat robi w KABE... ? Ja mam doświadczenia takie - jak wykonawca mówi że zrobi Ci jaki chcesz - Kabe, caparol, weber...to żadnego systemu do końca nie zna. Lepiej poszukać takiego, który robi od lat tynki jednej firmy i wie o niech wszzystko.

pozdr

Browar

----------


## ktosiek

A ja mam pytanie, co z anteną. Montować uchwyt do mury, na to elewacja. BO później do styropianu chyba nie bardzo.

----------


## miron123

podłączam się pod pytanie, co z antena? kablem telefonicznym?

----------


## edde

ja do muru przymocowałem klocek drewniany (kawałek pozostałości po krokwiach), do tego uchwyt anteny, potem fachowcy obłożyli to dookoła styropianem i też kilka cm na uchwyt żeby wyrównać (klocek chyba 8cm a styropian 15), uszczelnione pianką, na termowizji żadnego mostka widać nie było

----------


## Marcin.gm

> Nie zapomniałem. Uważam że to najgorsze co może człowieka spotkać. Dlatego nie wspominam


No i tu mi zabiles gwozdzia. Sasiad ma KABE Novalit (polikrzemiankowy czy cos inaczej piszac silikat) i jego tynk wyglada rewelacyjnie. Chodzi chyba o to, ze ekipa mu go niechcacy tak zrobila lub w hurtowni sie walneli. Facet kupil kornika, a nalozony zostal jak baranek. Efekt jest swietny i zastanawiam sie czy to mozna powtorzyc z innym tynkiem czy ten ma takie wlasciwosci, ze mozna tak sprawe dobrze pomieszac.





> j.w ja u siebie mam od ponad 2 lat (czyli niedlugo) tak
> Sciana z ceramiki,
> klej Caparol 190S
> styropian
> kolki
> klej Caparol 190 (szary, bez szalenstw bylo) z siatka 162g/m2
> PutzGrunt610
> tynk mineralny 139
> Amphisilan Plus
> ...


Po co te kolki!? Zazwyczaj jak z kims rozmawiam to mowi, ze dal kolki ale jakby budowal 2x to by nie dal lub mowi, ze nie dal i jest zadowolony. Ja nie chce kolkow bo mi to 1.kiepsko wyglada 2.kolejna rzecz ktora mozna zepsuc 3.po to mam styro aby bylo cieplo a kolek to nie styro 4.to kolejny wydatek ktory mozna przeznaczyc na cos innego... np lepszy klej. 

Czy caparol mozna stosowac bez kolkow? 




> I teraz news dla ludzi z Warszawy i okolic. Na terenie mazowieckiego z tego co mi wiadomo nie ma jeszcze realizacji w tym systemie. Wlasnie rozmawialem z Darkiem Figatem z Caparola i wspolnie wymyslilismy, że z przyjemnoscia opracujemy specjalna oferte na pierwsze 3-4 elewacje na naszym terenie w systemie CARBON w wyjatkowo korzystnych cenach jako obiekty referencyjne. * Zapraszam wspolnie z Caparol Polska do realizacji systemu CARBON*


Wciaz aktualne?




> Hmm... byłem dziś w Krakowie w miejscu, gdzie mają i Caparola i Kabe i wyszło, że u nich...
> 
> Caparol jest trochę tańszy od Kabe, więc chyba problem rozwiązany. Najprawdopodobniej będzie tynk silikonowy Caparola, choć to jeszcze nie 100% pewne, bo Caparol ma problem z mieszaniem bardzo-jasno-żółtych kolorków jeśli chodzi o tynki silikonowe. Jakoś w Kabe nie mają takich problemów i te kolorki trochę lepiej wyglądają (przynajmniej na wzorniku). Mimo to ja jestem za Caparolem, ale zobaczymy co jeszcze małżonka powie o kolorach...


No a u nas wciaz nie mam sprawy rozwiazanej i sie zastanawiamy. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze watpliwosc czy czasem nie pomieszac systemow i zastosowac klej MAPEI. ktory calkiem dobrze sie zapowiada wg ITB oraz z doswiadczania klejow wewnetrznych z tynkiem KABE NOVALIT. Dostepne jest to u mnie na skladzie po sasiedzku. Ewentualnie pojsc w caly system CAPAROLA ale to juz fighter1983 musi mnie przekonac  :smile:  Chciaz jak bym sie na Zabraniecka wybral to obok jest STO...

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  No prosze od czasu gdy pisalem ten post ktory cytujesz tak sie pieknie pozmienialo  :smile:  Mialem wtedy tylko Caparola a teraz juz i Dryvit i STO.... i inne firmy elewacyjne o ktorych nie specjalnie chce wspominac bo chwalic sie nie ma czym  :smile:  
Kolki dalem po to zeby nie myslec nad tym czy mi elewacja pewnego pieknego dnia nie postanowi docieplac terenu wokol budynku, koszt zaden, mostki - bzdura, 190s jest wystarczajaco dobrym klejem  :smile: 
Carbona dosteles na maila... zreszta jak i dryvita, sto i caparol capatect zgodnie z zyczeniem w akrylu i silikonie, nad Carbonem mozna jeszcze podumac cenowo jako obiekt referencyjny, ale tam juz cudow "w dol" nie bedzie, wiec zerknij tylko i powiedz czy bierzesz to pod uwage.
Mieszanie systemow.... niekoniecznie... moge podac Ci 2 informacje: oficjalna i nieoficjalna z dokladnym uzasadnieniem dlaczego tak a nie inaczej. O wynikach badan parametrow kleju juz wczoraj pogadalismy  :smile:  
Na Zabraniecka zapraszam zarowno do siebie jak i do STO, chetnie wybiore sie z Toba do sasiadow, przywiez zone niech sobie kolorki pooglada... bo to nie na meski rozum i cierpliwosc jest  :smile: 
Za mniej wiecej 2 tygodnie bedzie do obejrzenia bardzo ciekawa realizacja w tynku silikonowym STO 1.0mm baranek na Wilanowie realizowana przez jednego z naszych forumowych wykonawcow, pomimo tego ze nie jestem zwolennikiem 1.0 i rozwiazan gladkich moze okazac sie, ze na prawde ciekawa elewacja tam wyjdzie.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

nie ma czegos takiego jak idealny system elewacyjny, najwazniejsze jest abu uzyc dobrych produktow a systm mozna stworzyc samemu.
to kolejny chwyt marketingowy, jak oddychajace sciany, tynk skutecznie broniacy przed rozpedzonymi rowerami etc.

----------


## Balto

Systemy ociepleń - zgadza się chwyt reklamowy, przecież to zwykle styropian klej siatka znów klej i tynk zewnętrzny.  Baranek 1 mm???? No dobrze chciałbym zobaczyć jak to wygląda, bo akurat pojęcie o tym jak wygląda ziarno 1mm mam co według mnie raczej bryndza będzie z tego.
I kolejna sprawa: małe pytanie: jaki jest rząd wielkości kosztów caparola na 1m2 pow tynkowanej?

----------


## Madeleine

Pomocy. Obdzwoniłam dziś kilku dystrybutorów tynków i dowiedziałam się, że powinnam wybrać:
- akryl
- silikon
- silikat  :wink: 
W zależności od rozmówcy. Autorzy to święta trójca w tym wątku - Dryit, Sto, Caparol. Wybiorę najtańszą opcję z dobrych. 

Kolor elewacji - złamana biel, 280m2, ściana z silki, ocieplona styropianem. Dach bezokapowy, drzew w pobliżu nie ma - ciągle operuje słońce. Droga dojazdowa utwardzona - trochę się kurzy, ale bez przesady, poza tym budynek odsunięty 8m od drogi.
Co mam wybrać? Jaki tynk, jaką granulację? budynek jest bardzo długi, boję się widocznych ew. nierówności. 
Wykonawca za pomalowanie tynku mineralnego farbą silikonową życzy sobie 10pln/m2, to się chyba nie do końca opłaca.
A może w ogóle tylko mineralny, skoro okolica jest, jaka jest? (w oddychanie ścian nie wierzę, wręcz wolałabym nie).

----------


## Balto

Tynk mineralny jest najtańszy - naturalna biel to koszt ok 1,65 / kg - przy wydajności 3,3 kg wyjdzie w graniach tony czyli ok 1650 zł. Zląmany kolor - z tych najjaśniejszych koszt ok 100-120 zl więcej. 
Dobre nakropienie barankiem sprawia że nierówności nikną, są niewidoczne. Sprawia to sama faktura która jest nierówna - ktoś musiałby mieć dobre oko by stojąc na winklu wychwycił jakąś nierówność. 
Jany tynk barwiony w masie [nie musi być malowany] można spokojnie nakładać na styropian [na klej idzie grunt z takim drobnym ziarenkiem by się tynk łatwiej chwytał] i jedzie z robotą. Cała filozofia.
Przebarwienia na jasnym tynku są słabo widoczne, poza tym zwykle tynki powinny mieć stosowane dodatki postaci nazwijmy to chemii które mają je eliminować. Kolory tynków mineralnych są trwałe nie płowieją [są odporne na uv]. Decyzję musisz podjąć Ty, zaś zwykle "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali", zaś tak naprawdę jakoś tynków zależy od jakości użytych składników i wykonawcy. 
Jeżeli chcesz by ci dać dane techniczne mineralki - służę pomocą - może być priv może być tu. [Z tym, że jutro, nie mam ich pod ręką]

----------


## wojgoc

Balto,
rozumiem, że zajmujesz sie tynkami. Robiłeś Carbonem?

----------


## Balto

Nie, nie robiłem. Z racji różnych zajmuje się [produkcją] tynków mineralnych barwionych w masie. Dla zainteresowanych mogę podac dane techniczne. Z racji, że współpracuję z poważną uczelnią techniczną, z racji tego - że wiele razy musiałem myśleć "za wykonawcę" to człowiek musiał się nauczyć co i jak robić.
Problem w mineralce jest następujący: cement - co oznacza, że wychodzą z samego cementu przebarwienia [takie same jak na elementach betonowych, fachowo: wysolenia, to o ile pamiętam jest wodortlenek wapnia Ca[CoH]2]. By temu zapobiegać stosowana jest chemia. Są różne metody by im zapobiegać. Ja także takową stosuję i należy ona do bardzo wysokiej półki.
Zupełnie z innych powodów handluję białym cementem bez dodatków - i z rozmów telefonicznych jakie prowadzę na zasadzie: potrzebujemy cementu do naszych produktów - można się dowiedzieć bardzo dużo, jakiej jakości towar stosowany jest w najtańszych klejach czy fugach. Przy okazji - czasem po przezimowaniu ocieplonej elewacji - bez gruntu - widać takie jasno szare plamy na kleju. Tu powstaje ciekawe pytanie: jeśli one wyjdą to czyja wina: tynku czy kleju?
Barwienie tynków w masie oznacza konieczność znania tego co może się z tym stać i wiedzy jak to eliminować. Przy okazji tzw. znani producenci zalecają malowanie bo mineralka jest dla nich tylko "poboczną" działalnością, a nie główną. Malowanie zaś pozwala uniknąć wchodzenia w to głębiej stosowania wściekle drogiej chemii czy np pilnowania ile i jakiego dobrego pigmentu ma iść do barwienia.
Przy okazji: zależnie od rodzaju wypełniacza można otrzymać różne odcienie bieli, zaś fakt, że grzyby b[tzw. zielone paści] nie chwytają się rzetelnej mineralki to zasługa tego, że jest w niej wapno [czy inaczej: powinno być], a jako że wapno "zjada" kolor, oznacza, że musi być proporcja dla wapna i chemii.

----------


## agga1

Wykonawca  elewacji proponuje mi tynk silikonowo-silikatowy (Webera). twierdzi, ze dużo domów w nim robił i bardzo go chwali.
Natomiast na forum nie znalazłam żadnych info o tych tynku, tylko o samym silikonowym lub silikatowym. Czy wchodzić w taki mieszany tynk? Zastanawiam się, czy on łączy w sobie zalety, czy wady obu tynków.
Dodam że sporo sosen jest w odległości kilku-kilkunastu metrów od domu, a tynk chcę jasny (pewnie kremowy lub ecru).

I jeszcze napiszcie mi jakie są zalety mineralnego? Czy ten tynk też może być z fakturą baranka?

----------


## Balto

agga: 
wpis w temacie mineralnych : http://www.facebook.com/note.php?not...03426313086256 , http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-zewn%C4%85trz
Do tego zostało napisane poniżej można dodać wysoką odporność na glony- z racji zawartości wapna, jakbyś nie była na fb:
Zaletami takich tynków jest:
- cena - już od 1,65 za kg wzwyż
- wydajność - nie odbiegająca od tych "droższych" kształtująca się od ok 3,2 kg/m2 [dla ziarna 2 mm]
- możliwość nakładania pistoletem
- trwałość kolorów
- paroprzepuszczalność, czyli nazywając po ludzku - to ze "oddycha"
- możliwość własnoręcznego nałożenia
- pełna powtarzalność kolorów.
- faktura typu baranek
Tynk mineralny ma wady - należą do nich zasadniczo: ograniczona paleta kolorów [z racji tego że barwione są pigmentem cementowym, oraz tego w jaki sposób się je wybarwia], oraz zagrożenie wykwitami - w momencie kiedy ściana zewnętrzna jest zawilgocona, lub w okresie "tuż po nałożeniu" spowodowane n.p długotrwałymi deszczami. Każda firma ma swoją chemię która to ogranicza.
Tak naprawdę sosny to zagrożenie dla rynien [kiedy są metalowe lub z nierdzewki, oraz to, że n.p. nie ma opaski wokół domu i igły będą leciały na ścianę, w momencie kiedy krople deszczu będą odbijały się od ziemi / brudnej opaski. Koszt kremu lub ecru - to na chwilę obecną w granicach do 6 zł/m2 przy wydajności ok 3,3 kg/m2.
Faktura baranek jest standardowa dla tynku mineralnego, o wiele trudniej go zacierać - choć także w zasadzie się da to robić. Piszę w zasadzie bo trzeba mieć wprawę w zacieraniu. 
Wracając do wapna - w teorii tynk mineralny powinien go zawierać, ale z rozmów z producentami, wnioskuję, że część z nich go nie zawiera, co oznacza, że glony mogą się rozwijać tak jak n.p. na akrylu, co widać bardzo dobrze na fakturze typu kornik na blokach w dużych miastach.
W razie pytań można zadzwonić 602 366 633 lub priv.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

ma to sens jak nic ma.

----------


## agga1

[
 Balto - Dzięki za odpowiedż w kwestii tynków mineralnych. 
Jeszcze proszę o info, czy farbą silikonową trzeba od razu malować tynk mineralny, czy też - jeśli mi nie starczy kasy - zrobić tylko mineralny (tzn. jak długo on będzie dobrze wyglądał bez malowania?) a pomalować silikonem gdy tynk mineralny się pobrudzi.

A czy ktoś zna odpowiedź na moje pytanie o tynki silikonowo-silikatowe?

----------


## Balto

Masz dwa typy tynków mineralnych:
1. Barwione w masie - tych malować nie musisz, sam sobie kolor wybierasz [http://www.brobud.pl/terrabona.php - wzornik mój na ten przykład]. Barwienie w masie oznacza, że kolor już jest, gotowy i tyle.
2. Białe lub jasno szare - chcąc uzyskać kolor musisz je malować, ale dopiero po tym jak stwardną na tyle, by nie rozwalić struktury jaka jest na ścianie. Malowanie pędzlem to przecież jakiś tam opór i co za tym idzie nacisk daje. Tutaj musisz dopytać się producenta.
Tynk mineralny ma to do siebie że jako baranek brudzi się równomiernie, no chyba że się postarasz i jakąś górę śniegu brudnego tam dasz, ten się stopi i taki ładny ślad zostanie. Brud powinno się bez problemu dać zmyć wodą [wytrzymałość tynku]. 
Malowanie tynku farbą zewnętrzną [nie wnikam jaką nieistotne] oznacza, że kolejne odnowienie elewacji oznaczać będzie kilka spraw. Albo zdrapywanie tej farby i równianie ściany klejem ponowne gruntowanie, albo oczyszczenie i gruntowanie [pytanie czy grunt chwyci i nie spłynie] lub bez większych ceregieli malowanie li tylko farbą n.p silikatową jeśli taką farbą był pomalowany tynk.
To jak długo będzie wyglądał dobrze - zależy od koloru i od miejsca gdzie jest użyty. Są miejsca gdzie nawet po dwóch latach będzie się na nim regularnie osadzała sól z drogi typu krajowa, a są takie gdzie cisza i spokój. Zielone paści [glony, grzyby] nie powinny wychodzić z racji zawartości wapna [ale ono nie zawsze jest w każdym. Czasem możesz usłyszeć że to specjalna formuła antygrzybicza]. Cement osiąga przepisową [normową twardość po 28 dniach], lecz tak naprawdę mocy ustawowej nabiera cały czas. Tylko że po pewnym czasie przyrosty są minimalne.
W razie pytań "na gorąca" - tel. 602 368 633

----------


## adamf3791

Witam,

widze, że w wątku króluje Caparol, więc muszę wsadzić kij w mrowisko  :wink: .

Jestem na etapie wykończenia elewacji. Tynk mileralny, grunt, malowanie farbą silikonową.
Po lekturze forum wybór padł na AmphiSilan Plus Caparola - wiadomo cena/jakość podobno optimum.
Ale... kiedy zacząłem szukać w okolicy hurtowni z Caparolem, natknąłem się na dużą firmę, ktora przestała nim handlować
z powodu, cytuję "od czasu przeniesienia produkcji do Polski rok temu, jakość się pogorszyła i wykonawcy narzekali".

Panowie wykonawcy, proszę o komentarz, czy faktycznie jakość "siadła" w Caparolu made in poland?

Zamiast AmphiSilana zaproponowano mi niemiecką farbę IMPARAT IMOTECH SuperPerl, ma być lepsza od AmphisilanPlus. 
Na stronie IMPARAT'u mocno się chwalą patentami i unikalną jakością farby, ile w tym marketingu?

Oprócz tego handlują tam jeszcze farbami Benjamin Moore, też nieznana mi marka. Na forum nie znalazłem niczego na temat obu tych farb.

Wziąłem probkę SuperPerl, jest bardzo gęsta. Nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle...

I jeszcze jedno. farba IMPARATu ma być wydajniejsza od Caparola.
Policzono mi, że na 150m2, potrzebuję 60l Capa i 50l Perla..., na 2x

----------


## Balto

To co mówią i to co jest w rzeczywistości to trzy różne sprawy. Spróbuj - zajmie ci to troszkę czasu - znaleźć podstawowe dane techniczne tynków / farb - zwykle producent albo udostępnia, albo powinien wysłać podstawowe dane techniczne. To co i dlaczego jest ważne - można dowiedzieć się na necie [n.p, przyczepność i takie tam, jednostki też powinny być podane].

----------


## Madeleine

No dobrze, będzie silikon. I teraz pytanie: czym różni się caparol od baumita albo od ceresita? czym konkretnie przejawia się lepszość jednego systemu nad drugim?

----------


## Balto

Lpeszość lub gorszość tynku może przejawiać się w trwałości kolorów, w łatwości nakładania, czy cenie przy porównywalnej jakości. Dlatego albo spytać się wykonawców, albo spróbować rozeznać się o danych technicznych.

----------


## Madeleine

ok, a przy kolorze białym? 
powiedzmy, że łatwość nakładania ma dla mnie mniejsze znaczenie. Cenowo na baumita mam sporo lepszą ofertę. Nie wiem, czy warto dopłacać do caparola.

----------


## TOMEK99

Witam! 
Właśnie zakończyłem własnoręczne ocieplanie domu i zdecydowałem się na tynk na początku myślałem o akrylowym  jednak po przeliczeniu mineralny + farba silikonowa wychodzi prawie 2 koła tańszy oczywiście nakładanie firma malowanie własnoręczne. Co wybrać z tych rozwiązań? Dodam że ściany nie wyszły mi idealnie równe i przy którym lepiej by było zgubić nierówności?

----------


## coulignon

nierówności zgubisz nakładajac grubszy baranek np 2mm. Niedoskonałości wynikające z nakładania będą mniej widoczne w przypadku minerał + farba. Najtańszy i moim zdaniem najlepszy system.

----------


## Balto

Tomek: jedna uwaga: są tynki mineralne barwione w masie, co oznacza, że masz możliwość nałożenia baranka już w kolorze i to dość mocnym, bez konieczności malowania farbą dla uzyskania koloru. Ilość czy paleta kolorystyczna jest mniejsza niż w wersji : tynk plus farba, lecz na pewno jest to tańsza impreza.

----------


## coulignon

Nie jestem przekonany. Wiem że je produkujesz, saint Gobein też cos takiego robi ale nasiąkliwośc takiego tynku (badałeś?) jest ogromna w stosunku do innych powłok.

----------


## Balto

Nasiąkliwość jest parametrem regulowanym przez chemię. Nasiąkliwość jest spora, lecz ta sama chemia sprawia, że wykwity [owe biało szare naloty] są w zasadzie eliminowane [piszę w zasadzie, bo tego się w całości nie wyeliminuje].  Jedną z dróg ograniczenia owych wykwitów jest ograniczenie nasiąkliwości, są też inne.

----------


## coulignon

> Nasiąkliwość jest parametrem regulowanym przez chemię. Nasiąkliwość jest spora, lecz ta sama chemia sprawia, że wykwity [owe biało szare naloty] są w zasadzie eliminowane [piszę w zasadzie, bo tego się w całości nie wyeliminuje]. Jedną z dróg ograniczenia owych wykwitów jest ograniczenie nasiąkliwości, są też inne.


Nasiąkliwość to nie tylko wykwity, to również odporność na korozję biologiczną, (samo wapno tego nie wystarczy) to też odporność na cykle zamrażania. Chemia (proszki redypergowalne i / lub hydrobizatory) w tych ilościach nie załatwią sprawy.

----------


## Madeleine

no to jeszcze raz ja, baumit czy caparol? różnicę w cenie mam sporą na korzyść baumita, kolor jasny, pyłu/ brudu w okolicy brak. Silikonowy.

----------


## coulignon

> no to jeszcze raz ja, baumit czy caparol? różnicę w cenie mam sporą na korzyść baumita, kolor jasny, pyłu/ brudu w okolicy brak. Silikonowy.


 Z tych dwóch to Dryvit  :Smile:

----------


## Balto

coulignon: tynk przeszedł badania i jest mrozoodporny, nie ma z tym problemów. Zresztą w czasie prac nad nim korzystałem z pomocy tzw. "kadry naukowej" jeden z bardzo dobrych uczelni :smile:  odporny na czynniki biologiczne też jest - u siebie mam część biura w ten sposób okropioną [była to tzw. "ściana płaczu" pracownika który uczył się jak ma wykonywać dobrze to co trzeba pistoletem...
Przy okazji: sposobami na zabezpieczenie nie są tylko środki hydrofobizacyjne są też inne metody :smile:  ktore doprowadzają do tego samego celu, ale inną drogą.

----------


## Madeleine

> Z tych dwóch to Dryvit


 taaaak, wiem, ale pieniędzy mam maksymalnie na Caparola  :wink:  Na ile to prawda z samoczyszczeniem się elewacji? A może olać i wziąć baumita? (jak pisałam, cenowo spora różnica, ewentualnie jeszcze mogę w dobrej cenie mieć ceresita).

----------


## fighter1983

samoczyszczenie to fakt, ale jest to efekt czasowy 3-4 lata maksymalnie. 
Nie powinnas miec roznicy pomiedzy Caparolem a Baumitem w cenie, cos jest nie tak

----------


## Madeleine

Do baumita mam dojścia i cenę jak na inwestycje. Caparola muszę kupić z ulicy. Na wiaderku mam 17pln różnicy, sporo. Kurczę, muszę jutro zamówić i nie wiem, co robić.

----------


## TOMEK99

> Witam! 
> Właśnie zakończyłem własnoręczne ocieplanie domu i zdecydowałem się na tynk na początku myślałem o akrylowym  jednak po przeliczeniu mineralny + farba silikonowa wychodzi prawie 2 koła tańszy oczywiście nakładanie firma malowanie własnoręczne. Co wybrać z tych rozwiązań? Dodam że ściany nie wyszły mi idealnie równe i przy którym lepiej by było zgubić nierówności?


Elewacja robiona wybrałem tynk silikatowo-silikonowy kreisela nic nie widać moich nierówności, chłopaki ładnie położyli i zatarli

----------


## EWBUD

Witam.
Wracając do pytania zawartego w tytule wątku " porządny system ......?" -  jakościowo najlepszym systemem, oczywiście wg. mnie, jest system Sto (fighter co do dryvita się nie wypowiem, ponieważ zrobiłem nim kilka m2, lat temu kilka  :smile:  
Wszelkiego typu elementy od narożników po kapinosy są naprawdę b. dobrej jakości, że nie wspomnę o kleju i tynku  :smile:        ale........
oczywiście jest jedno, małe, malutkie ale: cena.
Niestety  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

ooo i Piotruś sie uaktywnił  :smile: 
STO fajowe jest, byłem ogladac ta Twoja elewacje na Wilanowie... Szacun Panie kolego... 
Kosztowalo to majatek, ale elewacja rewelacyjna.
Gratulacje !!

----------


## fighter1983

Aaaaa no i pogadamy jak zrobisz realizacje w Słoniku z uzyciem tego zamiast 190 szarej  :smile: 
Capatect ZF Spachtel 699 - Bezcementowa masa szpachlowa
Dyspersyjna, bezcementowa gotowa do użycia, wzmocniona włóknami lekka masa szpachlowa do wykonywania warstwy zbrojonej.
Odpowiednik ArmierungsPutz w STO

----------


## robercikzs

Witam,

Jezeli nie patrzec na koszty, to jaki system wybrac:
1. Tynk mineralny + farba silikonowa
2. Tynk silikonowy

----------


## coulignon

ten pierwszy. choć niekoniecznie z farbą silikonową jeśli nie jest to system na wełnę.

----------


## nina.nina

> Witam,
> 
> Jezeli nie patrzec na koszty, to jaki system wybrac:
> 1. Tynk mineralny + farba silikonowa
> 2. Tynk silikonowy


zdecydowanie silikonowy o tej porze roku

----------


## coulignon

co ma pora roku do tego? Rozumiem że gdyby w grę wchodził silikat to ciężko go będzie położyć. Ale minerał?

----------


## Balto

coulignon ma rację w jednym: jeżeli mineralny - to nie maluj niczym. A pora roku to pora roku. Każdy wykonawca powinien znać zasady na jakich nakłada się tynk, to co trzeba zrobić by ochłodzić ścianę, to jak "organoleptycznie" sprawdzić czy to co zostało nałożone może być. [ja mogę dać kilka sztuczek i mineralce] ktoś inny i czymś innym. Przy okazji takie warunki jak są teraz są całkiem fajne. Ciepło lekki wiatr, ale nie za gorąco. Czegóż więcej chcieć. Rano mój termometr nie pokazuje mniej jak 6 - 7C

----------


## nina.nina

> co ma pora roku do tego? Rozumiem że gdyby w grę wchodził silikat to ciężko go będzie położyć. Ale minerał?


trzeba go malować, a żeby pomalować to trzeba poczekać aż "dojrzeje", no i w taki sposób zastanie go typowa wilgotna jesień gdzie temperatura w nocy spadnie poniżej 5stopni a wilgotność osiągnie 95-100% i albo będą przebarwienia, plamy, wykwity albo nie wyschnie i przyjdzie mróz a na wiosnę zacznie odpadać lub kruszyć się. Tak w skrócie co może się zdarzyć.

----------


## Balto

nina.nina: tynku mineralnego nie trzeba malować, jeśli jest barwiony w masie. Po co? Za brak wykwitów - pojawiają się one zwykle w czasie niekorzystnych warunków "bezpośrednio" po nałożeniu, odpowiada taka a nie inna chemia. Zwykle w 99 wypadkach na 100 likwiduje wykwity. Malowanie - to bezsens - bo potem wymusza owo malowanie pewną konkretną procedurę przy ponownym odnawianiu elewacji.

----------


## robercikzs

Dzieki za podpowiedzi.

Tynkowac bede na wiosne, wiec nie ma znaczenia, ze za chwilke temperatury spadna.
System oparty na styropianie (kostka z lat 80 - od wewnatrz: gazobeton 24cm, pustka ok. 5cm, cegla pelna, tynk c-w ok.2-3cm, styro 10cm)

Wiekszosc przemawia za mineralnym, ale bez malowania farba silikonowa. Dlaczego bez tej farby? Czy tynk mineralny nie bedzie sie za bardzo brudzil? Zaznaczam, ze mieszkam w okolicy gdzie przewazaja kotly na wegiel.
Kolory chce miec w odcieniach bialego i szarego.
Czy tynk mineralny na takie warunki bedzie lepszy od silikonowego pod wzgledem czystosci i odpornosci na "uszkodzenia".
Jakie to warunki trzeba spelnic przy odnawianiu tynku malowanego farba silikonowa?

Pozdrawiam,
robercikzs

----------


## coulignon

tutaj małe sprostowanie - ja zdceydowanie zalecam malowanie tynków minerelnych ze względu na ich ogromną nasiąkliwośc. 

Co do farby silikonowej: żywice silikonowe użyte w tych farbach  bardzo lubią przyciągać takie zabrudzenia jak sadze. Dodatkowo zhydrofobizowanie powłoki ogranicza efekt samoczyszczenia elewacji. 
Pomalowanie dobrą farbą akrylową tynku mineralnego spowoduje pewne wygładzenie struktyry tynku oraz nadanie własciwej (niskiej) nasiąkliwości co bedzie sprzyjać zachowaniu elewacji w czystośc.

----------


## Balto

coulignon: ja nie jestem zwolennikiem malowania tynków mineralnych, zwł. tych barwionych w masie gdyż za ileś lat wymusza to pewne konkretne działania, czasem ogranicza stosowanie różnych tynków. Po prostu trzeba stosować działania jakie wymusza n.p. farba akrylowa. Małe pytanie: czy ona oddycha?

----------


## coulignon

Oczywiście że nie "oddycha" czyli ma niską przepuszczalność pary wodnej. Mniej więcej w parze z uszczelnieniem struktury idzie niska nasiąkliwość całości. Dlatego można tak zrobić w systemie ze styropianem (90%elewacji w Polsce). Jeśli wełna to minerał niemalowany (pod warunkiem że receptura jest skrojona na warunki zewnętrzne) lub malowany farbą silikonową. Lub po prostu tynk silikonowy.

----------


## Balto

c: ja mówię cały czas o tynku mineralnym, jak to ująłeś "skrojonym" na warunki zewnętrzne. Z pigmentami odpornymi na UV i tak dalej. Nie wyobrażam sobie, że można by komuś doradzić kupno czegoś, co pod wpływem warunków jakie panują n.p. w ziemie czy na wiosnę / jesień po prostu się "rozsypie", wypłowieje, odpadnie czy cokolwiek.  Ta zaś informację każdy producent lub sprzedawca powinien "w teorii" zamieścić, choć między Bogiem a prawdą, różne cuda już słyszałem...
W kwestii malowania - tak czy inaczej [styropian / wełna] jestem przeciwnikiem.Ale to klient / inwestor podejmuje decyzję o tym czy malować czy nie.

----------


## coulignon

ok - pisząc minerał mam na myśli tynk niebarwiony, przeznaczony do malowania. Np taki jak produkuje Dryvit.  http://www.dryvit.pl/?a=prd&b=80

----------


## robercikzs

Kurcze, nie myslalem, ze z tynkiem bede mial tyle problemu. Chyba jednak wybiore tynk silikonowy, a czas pokaze czy dokonalem slusznego wyboru.

Czy zna moze ktos na śląsku (katowice i okolice) przedstawiciela caparola gdzie mozna w dobrej cenie kupic produkty tej firmy?

----------


## coulignon

przeczytaj post #265 w kontekście palenia węglem w okolicy. Silikonowy nie jest optymalny. Jeśli nie chcesz minerału to weź po prostu akrylowy.

----------


## robercikzs

To moze silikatowy lub silikatowo-silikonowy?
Juz sie pogodzilem, ze nie ma tynku na lata, aby zachowal czystosc. Dlatego teraz zalezy mi na takim, ktory po 2 latach bede mogl przeleciec myjka i nic mu sie nie stanie.

----------


## coulignon

tynk akrylowy z Dryvitu. Lub opcja tańsza na podobnej recepturze z Dominatu. Tyle mogę doradzić ba te dwa wyroby znam bardzo dobrze.

----------


## robercikzs

A czy tynk akrylowy nie plowieje i czy nie pojawia sie na nim mech?

----------


## coulignon

każdy tynk może płowieć. Na każdym tynku może pojawić się mech. Silikon to nic innego jak zmodyfikowany akryl. Mogą go trapić dokładnie takie same przypadłości jak akrylowy. Magiczne słowo silikon nie oznacza automatycznie że tynk jest dobry.

----------


## robercikzs

Czym wiecej szukam i czytam, tym mam wiekszy metlik i juz nic nie wiem.

Podsumowujac:
1. Tynk silikonowy i tak bedzie lapal mi brud, bo przyciaga sadze.
2. Tynk silikatowy trzeba dodatkowo malowac. Jak pomaluje farba silikonowa, to bedzie jak w pkt. 1. A jak jest z farba silikatowa?
3. Tynk mineralny trzeba pomalowac. Odpada farba silikonowa.
4. Tynk akrylowy - na samym poczatku zostal przeze mnie wyeliminowany, ale chyba trzeba nad nim sie pochylic i troszke poczytac.
5. Tynk silikatowo-silikonowy - chyba ma wady z pkt. 1 i 2.

Czy ja do dobrze wszystko pojmuje?
Ktore tynki mozna myc za pomoca myjek cisnieniowych?

A czy nic sie nie bedzie dzialo, jezeli siatke zatopilem w kleju Kreisla, a teraz poloze grunt i tynk z firmy np caparol lub dryvit?

----------


## coulignon

w dużym uproszczeniu tak to mniej więcej tak to wygląda. Choć w przypadku punktu 5 można się nie zgodzić bo silikonu w tynku si-si jest bardzo niewiele i nie spowoduje nadmiernego przyciagania sadzy.

Choć trzeba pamieteć że tynk tynkowi nie równy. Kupisz kiepski akryl to po roku elewacja będzie brudna, po dwóch porośnięta.
każdy tynk mozna myć myjką choć te słabsze to tylko raz.  :Smile: 
Klej mozna pomalować innym gruntem  niż marka kleju.

----------


## robercikzs

Jeszcze pytanie w sprawie tej sadzy na silikonie. Czy ona osadza na powierzchni i deszcz lub wiatr moze ja usunac, czy tez wnika w tynk?
Dlaczego tynki silikatowe trzeba malowac? Nie znalazlem na to pytanie odpowiedzi. Czy pomalowanie farba silikatowa uodporni tynk na zabrudzenia?
Czy tynk mineralny mechanicznie jest mocniejszy czy slabszy od tynku silikatowego lub silikonowego?

----------


## Balto

Uzupełnienie w kwestii mineralki: takowe są barwione w masie, co oznacza, że nie trzeba malować.
To jaki twardy [lub] nie jest jest tynk mineralny lub inny decyduje to jakie składniki były użyte - czyli to jakie wyniki osiąga na badaniach. Jest tam tego cała lista. Zależy także od tego "jak" go położono, czy zachowywano wszelkie możliwe zalecenia producenta i zasady sztuki budowlanej. To czy i jak oceniać tynki wystarczy na wstępie poczytać jakie dane techniczne są w karcie produktu.

----------


## robercikzs

Jakimi parametrami powinien charakteryzowac sie zatem dobry tynk?
Mi nic te liczby z karty produktu nie mowia.

Chyba zdecyduje sie albo na mineralny, albo na silikatowo-silikonowy z kreisla. Ojciec taki ma i nic sie z nim nie dzieje.

----------


## Balto

Im wyższe wartości jak wytrzymałość, odporność na zginanie, czy przyczepność - tym lepiej, im mniejsze spadki po procesie zamrażania - odmrażania - tym lepiej. Zwykle coś jest o tym w karcie produktu

----------


## robbo2k

Z tym malowanie tynków silikatowych to jakies zarty?

Powiem tak wiekszosc ludzi stosuje tynki silkatoow-silikonowe bo sa sporo tansze od silikonowych a sa jakby polaczeniem tynkow silikatowego z silikonowa powierchnia.

----------


## robercikzs

Jak ma sie sprawa z gruntami pod tynk, tzn. jak np. 3-4 lata temu klej zostal zabezpieczony jakims tanim gruntem, to czy teraz mozna uzyc lepszego gruntu np. firmy sto lub caparol (czy nic sie zlego nie bedzie dzialo?), czy trzeba ponownie uzyc tego ssamego gruntu?
Wczoraj rozmawialem z sasiadem, ktory tak wlasnie zrobil i nie wiem czy niepotrzebnie go nie wystraszylem.

----------


## Balto

Gdzieś już we wcześniejszym poście w tzw. "okolicy" było pisane, że po 3 - 4 latach trzeba stary grunt wyczyścić z tego co się na nim zebrało,  sprawdzić czy klej / stary tynk jest ok [ew. uzupełnić] i od nowa posmarować nowym gruntem. Można stosować lepszy nie trzeba tego co lat temu ileś.

----------


## robercikzs

Licze sobie koszty poszczegolnych tynkow i w zwiazku z tym mam kolejne pytania, ktore mnie trapia?
Jak wyglada sprawa z malowaniem tynku?
W kartach katalogowych podane jest zuzycie srednio ok. 0,3l/m2. Rozumiem, ze jest to zuzycie przy jednokrotnym malowaniu. Jakie przyjac zuzycie przy dwukrotnym malowniu?
Czy przy tynku mineralnym i malowaniu farba silikonowa nalezy ten tynk zagruntowac?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## deftfan

> 2. Tynk silikatowy trzeba dodatkowo malowac.


kto tak powiedział? przecież jak kupujemy tynk silkatowy np. w castoramie, w wiaderkach po 30kg jest on barwiony na kolor, który chcemy uzyskać (w grę nie wchodzą wszystkie barwy kolorów w przypadku takiego rodzaju tynku)




> W kartach katalogowych podane jest zuzycie srednio ok. 0,3l/m2. Rozumiem, ze jest to zuzycie przy jednokrotnym malowaniu. Jakie przyjac zuzycie przy dwukrotnym malowniu?


najprościej pomnożyć przez 2, choć za drugim razem w przypadku malowania elewacji zawsze jest mniejsze zużycie farby.



> Czy przy tynku mineralnym i malowaniu farba silikonowa nalezy ten tynk zagruntowac?


jeśli jest ona świeżo (niedawno) położony to raczej nie.

----------


## Esiak

ma ktoś z Was doświadczenie z tynkami Hufgard-Optolith: Optoplast Silcolith...?

----------


## Darkol

Witam.
Pilnie poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od elewacji (ocieplenie + tynk silikonowy + podbitka + cokół z płytki klinkierowej). Okolice Warszawy
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## fighter1983

ja moge polecic formuowego wykonawce z ktorym kilka domkow juz ogarnelismy: Piotrek 667003003

----------


## Darkol

> ja moge polecic formuowego wykonawce z ktorym kilka domkow juz ogarnelismy: Piotrek 667003003


 Dzięki za namiar
Pzdr

----------


## salateria

Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam wielki mętlik w głowie. Czy znacie jedno miejsce w Łodzi, gdzie można zobaczyć Caparol, Dryvit, Sto i Baumit? Mój wykonawca zachęca mnie do tynku silikatowego. Mówi, że nie warto przepłacać, bo i tak się zabrudzi. Teraz już sama nie wiem. 
Czy Caparol ma jakieś tynki mozaikowe, które można położyć na cokół wokół domu?

----------


## fighter1983

salateria w Piotrkowie Trybunalskim masz duzego dystrybutora Caparola, z cala pewnoscia sa w stanie pokazac Ci realizacje swoich klientow. 
Co do mozaiki: naturalnie Caparol ma swoje mozaiki, ale wg mnie nie ma znaczenia jakiego producenta tynk mozaikowy wybierzesz

----------


## salateria

A powiecie coś na temat tynku silokonowego Sempre? Wychodzi taniej niż Caparol. Caparol będzie kosztował ok. 7,7 zł za kg a Sempre niecałe 6 zł za kg. Warto oszczędzać? Mam 200 m2 tynku. Nie wiem za bardzo jak to przeliczyć na kilogramy :smile:

----------


## salateria

Wyliczyłam, że na domu mam około 800 zł różnicy. Wiecie ile kosztuje wszystko, jeśli jakość jest nieporównywalna to chyba warto zapłacić te 800 zł więcej.

:edit: Już wiem, że różnica w cenie będzie na całym domu 480 zł. Chyba warto zapłacić taką różnicę na cały dom.

----------


## fighter1983

no sama sobie odpowiedzialas  :big tongue:  warto wg mnie

----------


## EWBUD

> Wyliczyłam, że na domu mam około 800 zł różnicy. Wiecie ile kosztuje wszystko, jeśli jakość jest nieporównywalna to chyba warto zapłacić te 800 zł więcej.
> 
> :edit: Już wiem, że różnica w cenie będzie na całym domu 480 zł. Chyba warto zapłacić taką różnicę na cały dom.



Warto, warto  :smile:

----------


## gregor005

Jak tylko przeczytałem temat tego wątku, od razu pomyślałem o deskach elewacyjnych, które mam na swoim domu. Deski mają dodatkową powłokę polimerową, dzięki czemu są odporne na działanie zmiennych warunków atmosferycznych.  Nie trzeba się też martwić o ich wygląd, ponieważ nie odkształcają się pod wpływem skrajnych temperatur, nie blakną pod wpływem działania promieni słonecznych. Dzięki deskom, dom wyróżnia się na tle innych, a dodatkowo jestem spokojny jego stan.

----------


## kolorado

Przeczytałem i dalej nic nie wiem. Na tą chwilę rozważam tynk silikatowy lub mineralny pokryty farbą silikonową. Raczej będzie to Weber. Dom w "polu", wokół przewaga ogrzewania węglowego (sadza). Co byście doradzili? A może jednak silikonowy?

----------


## coulignon

w tym przypadku nie silikonowy - silikon akurat dość mocno przyciąga sadze. Jedna z jego wad o której nie dowiesz się od producentra :big grin:  Minerał malowany dobrym akrylem.

----------


## Balto

blechert: może ty mi pomożesz [ bo u mnie skleroza - akurat nazwa mi uciekła] - może jeśli już malować to minerał ale pomalowany taka spec farbą do mineralki [nie jest to akryl, się to jakoś uczelnie nazywa]

----------


## kolorado

> w tym przypadku nie silikonowy - silikon akurat dość mocno przyciąga sadze. Jedna z jego wad o której nie dowiesz się od producentra Minerał malowany dobrym akrylem.


A jaki to ten dobry akryl? A może jednak lepiej silikat? U znajomych widziałem 6-letnią elewację silikatową i wygląda elegancko.

----------


## coulignon

dryvit na przykład.

----------


## kolorado

> dryvit na przykład.


Tak przypuszczałem...  :wink: 
A jakieś przeciw dla tynku silikatowego?

----------


## coulignon

nasiąkliwy żeby nie powiedzieć dziurawy. bardzo mało idiotoodporny przy nakładaniu. mały wybór kolorów.

----------


## kolorado

A na przykład akrylowy Weber TD322 jest dobry? Albo akrylowo-silikonowy TD325?

----------


## coulignon

Ja nie odpowiem - nie znam tych tynków.

----------


## regentgnik

Witam, mam pytanie do znawców tematu: mam zamiar ocieplić dom styropianem grafitowym (knauf  X Term albo Austhroterm) o grubości 20 cm. Wybrałem Dryvit jako kompleksowy system. Teraz pytanie: jaki klej do styropianu(czy jest jakiś inny do styropianu grafitowego), jaką siatkę i jaki klej do zatapiania siatki. Wybrałem tynk akrylowy-dom na wsi, zależało mi na tym żeby można było umyć elewację myjką ciśnieniową.

----------


## Darkol

Z czystym sumieniem polecam wykonawcę ocieplenia i elewacji: Forumowy exbuxxxo i dostawce materiałów fighter1983. Pełen profesjonalizm przez duże "P", super współpraca.Po poprzednich "ekipach" nie wierzyłem, że istnieją jeszcze tacy fachowcy.

----------


## Marysia2

Witam, co sądzicie o tynku akrylowym baranek „MajsterPol”? Ktoś ma? Czy jasny kolor + baranek nie jest bardziej podatny na łapanie brudu?

----------


## fighter1983

Marysia2 - tynk akrylowy to ogolnie slabe rozwiazanie, przeczytaj chociazby caly ten watek od poczatku to dowiesz sie dlaczego.
dowiesz sie tez jakie rozwiazanie zastosowac. Majsterpol to  tez jakis super produkt nie jest... chociaz ma jednego zwolennika tutaj, nigdy nie wiem, czy Masjterpola kolega poleca czy tez w rodzinie - Kosbuda.... coulignon przypomnij  :smile: 
Ja standardowo 3 producentow polecam jak w moim podpisie, no moze jeszcze BASF-a dorzuce do tego bo ostatnio zaczalem sie przekonywac do ich produktow

----------


## Marysia2

fighter1983, dziękuję, zabrałam się za lekturę (choć ostatnio brakuje na wszystko czasu... ale to nie usprawiedliwienie) no i ofertę złożył wykonawca bardzo polecany przez moich znajomych, a że cena nie była niska, to pomyślałam, że proponuje dobre rozwiązanie  :wink:  teraz widzę, że tylko średnie  :wink:  No i baranek... mnie się podobają gładsze opcje, czy one są automatycznie droższe?

----------


## odaro

> Z czystym sumieniem polecam wykonawcę ocieplenia i elewacji: Forumowy exbuxxxo i dostawce materiałów fighter1983. Pełen profesjonalizm przez duże "P", super współpraca.Po poprzednich "ekipach" nie wierzyłem, że istnieją jeszcze tacy fachowcy.


No to teraz nie masz wyjścia musisz wstawić zdjęcia swojej elewacji

----------


## fighter1983

Marysia2 im gladsze... tym bardziej problematyczne, niekoniecznie drozsze, chociaz.... jest na Wilanowie domek zrobiony w wersji "deluxe" przez wlasnie Piotrka, taka wisienka na torcie w systemie STO-Ispo z 1mm tynkiem silikonowym w Lotusanie, prawie gladki.... MEGA droga realizacja jezeli chodzi o koszt materialow, takie elewacje zdarzaja sie niezwykle rzadko, ale efekt jest na prawde wyjatkowy.

----------


## odaro

> Marysia2 im gladsze... tym bardziej problematyczne, niekoniecznie drozsze, chociaz.... jest na Wilanowie domek zrobiony w wersji "deluxe" przez wlasnie Piotrka, taka wisienka na torcie w systemie STO-Ispo z 1mm tynkiem silikonowym w Lotusanie, prawie gladki.... MEGA droga realizacja jezeli chodzi o koszt materialow, takie elewacje zdarzaja sie niezwykle rzadko, ale efekt jest na prawde wyjatkowy. zdjecia naturalnie nie oddaja tego efektu, to trzeba zobaczyc na zywo, wiec jezeli ktos jest zainteresowany to zapraszam do obejrzenia "live" pracy naszego Piotrusia - ewbuxxxo na ul. Hoserow, przy Bruzdowej (w-wa Wilanow).


Jak rozpoznać ten budynek.

----------


## kolorado

A co to za tynk i kolor - jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## fighter1983

na budowe weszlismy w momencie gdy styropian grafitowy byl juz przyklejony, bardzo niedbale. na to przyszla warstwa siatki i kleju akrylowego do siatki: STO Armierungsputz. Nastepnie Sto Silco 1,0mm czyli 1,0mm baranek nie pamietam tylko czy w wersji lotusan czy zwykly silikon. Tynk byl barwiony z tego co pamietam wg wzornika STO na kolor 37111 (1/2 pigmentu) czyli receptura odchudzona z pigmentu

----------


## Marysia2

Fighter1983, dzięki! Faktycznie, efekt rewelacyjny... choć architektura to nie moja bajka i tylko taki tynk ratuje ten budynek  :wink:  Skoro mega-drogi, to sobie odpuścimy, choć nie bez żalu... Z ciekawości zapytam, na czym może polegać problematyczność "gładszego" tynku, jeśli nie jest dużo droższy.

----------


## fighter1983

po 1 - gladka struktura jest bardziej narazona na pekniecia
po 2 - gladka struktura bardziej sie brudzi
po 3 - gladka struktura to gladka struktura - praktycznie niemozliwa do wykonania przez wykonawce, to nie gladzie gipsowe, a tak by trezba bylo do nich podchodzic

----------


## EWBUD

No z tym mega drogi to trochę przesadziłeś.
Co to są za pieniądze? 100000 zł za 400 m2?   :smile: 
Armierungsputz tam robił głównie cenę, jak by go zamienić na zwykły klej workowany, to z 15 tys. byłoby taniej  :smile: 
Ale w sumie to była chyba najdroższa elewacja jaką robiłem, w sensie: mat + robocizna.

----------


## fighter1983

Pocienienia, pogrubienia, bonie, Armierungsputz ktorego poszlo mnostwo, narozniczki wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne ze sto... skladowych bylo wiele ze ta elewacja wyszla tak drogo... tam z tego co pamietam miala pojsc tez listwa dylatacyjna ... dziwne w sumie na takim budyneczku ze dylatacje zaprojektowano ... ale chyba byla... ze stokosztuje... 200pln ten profil a nasz krajowy - 45   :smile:

----------


## odaro

A kto zaprojektował i jak została wykonana podbitka na tym budynku?

----------


## fighter1983

na Piotrka musimy poczekac, w sensie ewbuxxxo. nie pamietam jak to bylo z ta podbitka robione. wydaje mi sie ze tam jest chyba zmatowione OSB na ktorym jest polozony Armierungsputz z siatka i na to tynk, ale nie jestem pewien, Piotrek jak bedzie to wyjasni ta kwestie.

----------


## EWBUD

Jeśli chodzi o podbitkę, to do istniejącego OSB były klejone płyty styropianu i mocowane mechanicznie, tzn. wkręt + niby kołek z zaślepką  :smile:

----------


## sek125

> produkują 3 lata.(nuvatherm). Jakość przecietna. Podobna pólka jak Kosbud.


Czy przeciętna to nie wiem ale jakby była dobra to chyba ich produkty nie znalazły by się na liście Krajowego Wykazu Zakwestionowanych Wyrobów Budowlanych:

http://www.gunb.gov.pl/kwzwb/kwzwb798.pdf

----------


## coulignon

to co linkujesz dotyczy papierologii i ma bardzo luźny związek z jakością wyrobu:
_1. Producent nie przeprowadził prawidłowej oceny
__zgodności wyrobu w wymaganym systemie 2+, tj.:_
_- bez udziału akredytowanej jednostki certyfikującej_
_(brak certyfikatu Zakładowej Kontroli Produkcji)._
_2. Do wyrobu dołączono nieprawidłową informację_
_ponieważ nie podano:_
_- adresu zakładu produkującego wyrób budowlany,_
_- numeru i daty wystawienia krajowej deklaracji_
_zgodności,_
_- nazwy jednostki certyfikującej, która brała udział_
_w zastosowanym systemie oceny zgodności,_
_- informacji, że wyrób wchodzi w skład ww. zestawu_
_do wykonywania ociepleń._
_Wystawienie deklaracji zgodności i oznakowanie wyrobu_
_znakiem budowlanym (oznaczające potwierdzenie_
_przeprowadzenia prawidłowej oceny zgodności z właściwą_
_specyfikacją techniczną wyrobu) – było bezpodstawne._
*Zagrożenia, jakie może spowodować wyrób budowlany
*_Zastosowanie wyrobu w sposób właściwy w obiekcie

_Wierz mi że mozna trafić na dużo gorsze wyroby mające papiery w porządku. I odwrotnie. I nie bronie tutaj tego konkretnego wyrobu - tak jak pisałem raczej przeciętno niska półka.

----------


## Balto

coulignon: tak naprawdę pominięto tutaj papierorologię - w stylu brak literatury co i kto, nic jednak nie wspomniano o jakości tynku. Ciekawe jaka ona jest. A obawiam się, że jakby była tandetna lub zbyt kiepska w stosunku do ceny to zastrzeżenia byłyby dużo większe...

----------


## gosik102

witam, mam pytanie odnośnie tynku silikonowo-silikatowego Alpol. Kolor mam jasny- S1155. Cena za 25 kg- 121 zł. Czy ma ktoś doświadczenia z tym tynkiem? Jak wyraża się jakość do ceny?

----------


## fighter1983

> witam, mam pytanie odnośnie tynku silikonowo-silikatowego Alpol. Kolor mam jasny- S1155. Cena za 25 kg- 121 zł. Czy ma ktoś doświadczenia z tym tynkiem? Jak wyraża się jakość do ceny?


Znalazlas jedno z najtanszych rozwiazan elewacyjnych na rynku.... W tej cenie to porzadny akryl trudno kupic... a tu "super" silikatowo-silikonowy masz w tej cenie.. czego sie spodziewasz? Poza tym dublujesz wpisy....

----------


## inezz

Witam,
Jestem nowa na tym wątku :smile: czytam, czytam i mam jedynie chaos, dlatego proszę o radę. Mam do ocieplenia w tym roku dom z lat 80-początku, dzis wymierzymy ściany ale podejrzewam że będzie około 400m2 powierzchni ścian, ogrzewanie gazowe-piec dwuletni Viessman, do ocieplenia mam również dach- w tym blacha do wymiany, chociaż poddasze nie będzie użytkowane wiec myślę że ocieplać trzeba bedzie strop-podłogę?od czego zacząć? jaki rodzaj ocieplenia doradzilibyście? Jakie będą koszta? chociaż widełki :smile:  będę wdzięczna....inez

----------


## Balto

Luxum: to już przegiąłeś w reklamie nawet nie pałę ale las tych pał... Ale najpierw Panie a potem inni..
Inezz: po kolei - zrób z dachem, sprawdź co tam jest do naprawy, wyrychtuj strych tak jak ma być, zrób wszelkie poprawki i dobudówki i dopiero jedź z tynkiem. Osobiście uważam, że najlepszy jest mineralny (nie wnikam malowany czy barwiony w masie), Elewacja ma być finałem finałów a nie gdzieś pośrodku. Jak się zdecydujesz na już na coś, to rób tak by była to elewacja mogąca robić za systemową (czyli od gruntu po tynk zgodne z zaleceniami producenta) lub jeśli nie będzie ocieplenia, to podkład pod tynk przygotuj tak aby nie było zastrzeżeń, by nadawał się do systemu. Każdy producent ma swoje wymagania i propozycje.
Luxum (czyli ad vocem):
1.O ile wiem włóka szklane nie korodują, a jeśli tak to w takim tempie że twoje prawnuki na pewno tego procesu korozji nie dożyją, czyli z punktu widzenia pokolenia czy dwóch temat nieistotny i pomijalny...
2. O ile wiem ta wysoka i zaawansowana technologia należy do tak skomplikowanych, że głowa boli. Odpowiednie proporcje cementu piasku i kamienia 5 mm, do tego plastuś, zbrojenie rozproszone, nieco wody i ze dwa dni, aby związało... Oczywiście musi być odpowiednia ilość wody by się nie pyliło i cementu by takie syfy nie wychodziły... Btw. ciekawe jak bardzo się machnę jak podam recepturę... Wywróżę ją ze szklanej kuli  :wink: 
3. O ile wiem beton jest odporny na UV i mrozoodporny a impregnacja ma zapobiegać wchłanianiu wody i wilgoci a wraz z  nią brudu z zewnątrz.
4. Nawet bajerować trzeba umieć i wiedzieć jak....

----------


## Luxum

Szanowny Balto. Aby atakować i pisać w ten sposób, trzeba posiadać odpowiednią wiedzę . Wiedzę zawsze można nadrobić tupetem. Można też posiadać wiedzę, ale publicznie podważać autorytet innych, tylko dla swoich celów. To, że nie przyjęto oferty na dostawę Pańskiego cementu, należy wziąć za doskonałą monetę. Pański brak samokrytycyzmu w stosunku do swojej wiedzy na temat produkcji płyt dekoracyjnych z betonu jest porażający. Kierowniczką działu betonu architektonicznego w Luxum jest wieloletnia kierowniczka laboratorium Cementowni Nowa Huta i kilku betoniarni, laborant ITB, konsultant koncernu Holcim. O produkcji wysokojakościowych betonów może się Pan przekonać osobiście. Zapraszamy do nas serdecznie. Otrzyma Pan możliwość  skonfrontowania swojej wiedzy czerpanej dotąd ze szklanej kuli i opowieści ludowych krążących po budowach oraz betoniarniach, z wiedzą naukową i praktyczną. A tak na marginesie, nie wszystkie betony są UV odporne, zwłaszcza zbrojone rowingiem włókna polipropylenowego mają z tym problem. Wystarczy popatrzeć na żółknące elewacje z tym rodzajem betonu. Problem korozji betonu z włóknem szklanym zaczyna być dobrze znany, bez czekania na wnuki. Pańskie obecne podejście do tematu znacznie się zmieni. Dotychczas wielu producentów betonu architektonicznego właśnie korzystało z podanego przez Pana przepisu. Niestety bez szerszego sukcesu, pomimo wydanych czasem wielu setek tysięcy złotych w organizację produkcji. Ale to, zapewne Pan doskonale wie...
Pozdrawiamy i zapraszamy.

----------


## fighter1983

taaaa 2 krakowiakow sie spotkalo ...
stary bywalec - pasjonat 
i nowy PP cisnacy mocna reklame  :smile:  
i konfrontacja
Luxum - wiecej porad i mniej reklamy.. badz przydatny a nie tylko wrzucaj linki, bo Cie zignoruja
Balto - masz chyba kogos wreszcie w swoim dziale do rywalizacji 
ide po popcorn  :big tongue:

----------


## coulignon

Jakaż piękna naparzanka się zapowiada....  :wink: 

Luxum - macie impregnaty do betonu? Jeśli nie to mogę nieco pomóc.

----------


## inezz

[Balto czy mam rozumieć że system firm, to cały system docieplenia-wszystko z jednej firmy? Już czuję że będzie mnie atakował znajomy  z Ceresitu ale widzę że nikt go nie poleca za szczególnie?

----------


## coulignon

System jednego producenta= gwarancja. Jeśli pomieszasz produkty i bedziesz miała jakiś problem to nigdzie go nie zareklamujesz.

----------


## inezz

A producent nie może zrzucić odpowiedzialności na wykonawcę, jak to w Polsce bywa?

----------


## marek wozniak

https://www.facebook.com/groups/193788333998947/

----------


## Luxum

To nie naparzanka, jedynie siła argumentu. :bash: 
Co do dyskusji związanej z systemem dociepleń, zawsze korzystamy z systemu jednego producenta.
Zawsze jest pokusa wyciągnąć poszczególne klocki od różnych dostawców, ale jak już coś pójdzie nie tak, to nie ma szans na skuteczną reklamację.
Etap docieplenia jest niezwykle ważny, a jednak często nie jest traktowany z należytą uwagą, jak jakiś dekoracyjny dodatek. 
Jeżeli wystąpią wady, ewentualna diagnoza i naprawa są bardzo kosztowne.
Zdecydowany na określony rodzaj elewacji na dociepleniu? Poproś dystrybutora o kontakt z doradcą technicznym producenta, lub sam go znajdź. 
Powiedz, że planujesz użycie materiałów ich produkcji i czy zakupując towar otrzymasz od nich wsparcie. Niemal pewne, że nie odmówią przyjazdu i  przeszkolenia Ciebie lub ekipy, z zastosowania materiału. Możesz zwrotnie obiecać przesłanie zdjęć lub krótkiego filmu z rezultatu oraz umieszczenia efektu np na forum Muratora.

----------


## fighter1983

> A producent nie może zrzucić odpowiedzialności na wykonawcę, jak to w Polsce bywa?


oczywiscie ze moze. malo tego - mamy 100% pewnosci, ze to zrobi  :smile:  
Pytanie tylko na jakiego wykonawce/dystrybutora trafia i na jakie kontrargumenty.
I tak robia WSZYSCY producenci BEZ WYJĄTKU - i pisze to z pełna świadomościa swojej własnej stopki  :big tongue: 
Pytanie tylko jak sie z tego wychodzi, bo opcje a 2:
- z twarza
- z twarza w sałatce  :big tongue: 

*Luxum* no do konca zgodzic sie nie moge. tzw "doradca techniczno-handlowy" z ramienia producenta bardzo czesto jest czlowiekiem, ktory jeszcze wczoraj pracowal jako... np. doradca klienta biznesowego u operatora sieci komorkowej. a po 3 miesiacach w firmie producenckiej i po intensywnych 3-miesiecznych szkoleniach z ktorych nic nie wyniosl - bo nie mogl (nie sposob tego zapamietac) ma na wizytowce "DTH". No c'mon....

----------


## Balto

Luxum: byłem deczko złośliwy - fakt, bo receptur na BWW czy ogólnie betony klasy ok 120 MPa jest dość i to całkiem nieźle rozpisanych bo ten beton i te parametry znane są od przełomu lat 70 tych i 80 tych. Nihil novi sub sole. Miało to też swoją ładną i polską nazwę. Bynajmniej - nie Luxum. Skład betonu jest prostu jak cep: wypełniacz (obiegowo piasek, ale może to być wszystko co ma pożądane parametry od mączki bazaltowej po piaski kwarcowe o bardzo drobnej frakcji), do tego idzie zbrojenie rozproszone odpowiedniej jakości plus chemia mająca sprawić by się to wszystko nie rozsypało. Od plastyfikatora, po przyśpieszacze / opóźniacze etc czasu wiązania, środki antyskurczowe i co komu jeszcze pasuje. Oczywiście wszystko mieszane w odpowiedniej kolejności i odpowiednio długo. Do tego różne ciekawe dodatki w postaci np. mikrokrzemionki.
Cementy szare dostępne na rynku "od ręki" mimo że mają klasę 42,5 to parametry realne ok 57 (od chyba 54 do 60 MPa) w zależności od producenta i tego co jest po słowie Cem. Widzę, że używacie słowackiego cementu - ten z kolei ma ok  66 MPa, wedle deklaracji, mimo parametru 52,5. Jest jeszcze jeden - mocniejszy o ok 5-7 MPa. Mimo deklarowanej tej samej klasy czyli 52,5. 
Jak rozumiem używacie cementów typu I? A wszelkie dodatki macie w recepturach?
Wspominałem już gdzieś wcześniej - ale jeśli włókno szklane było w betonie a ten się wysypał wcale nie oznacza, że to była wina włókna szklanego. Związek z którego się tworzy zastosowań ma multum i ciut ciut a co jedno to w bardziej agresywnym środowisku. A że włókna poliproylenowe są odporne i nieodporne na agresywne środowisko i do cementu winny iść te odpowiednie, to jest już winą producenta że daje tanie a nie dobre, ale znów nie oznacza to tego, że jeśli gdzieś jest beton czy płyta która "nie wytrzymała próby czasu" o zastosowano tam włókna to było to li tylko i wyłącznie winą włókien, a np. błędów montażu czy tych wynikłych w trakcie produkcji betonu....

----------


## piotrek0m

Ponieważ do własnych doświadczeń będę mógł się odwołać za kilka lat, chciałbym zapytać... 

Wykonałem ocieplenie jesienią (wełna + siatka + klej) i zostawiłem w tym stanie na zimę. W stosunkowo krótkim czasie w kilku miejscach na kleju pojawiły się pęknięcia i zarysowania. Pod pęknięciami okazało się, że ewidentnie brakowało kawałka zatopionej siatki. Pod zarysowaniami siatka była. Zarysowania pojawiły się np. w rejonie parapetów, czy mogą one być wynikiem pracy parapetów i innej rozszerzalności cieplnej? Parapety są kamienne, ciężkie i mocno się nagrzewają. 

Pęknięcia i zarysowania pojawiły się stosunkowo szybko. Czy w związku z tym jest nadzieja, że w tym okresie uwidoczniły się wszystkie miejsca z błędami? Bo jeżeli tak jest, to może to być jedyny sposób na sprawdzenie wykonania tego etapu - pozostawić klej na kilka miesięcy...

Czy tynk silikonowy Caparola jest na tyle elastyczny, że uchroni elewację przed pojawianiem się drobnych zarysowań. Bo z tego co widzę, warstwa tynku jest dosyć twarda i wiercąc otwór trzeba zdecydowanie docisnąć wiertarką. W klej wiertło wchodzi praktycznie jak w masło...

----------


## fighter1983

> Ponieważ do własnych doświadczeń będę mógł się odwołać za kilka lat, chciałbym zapytać... 
> 
> Wykonałem ocieplenie jesienią (wełna + siatka + klej) i zostawiłem w tym stanie na zimę. W stosunkowo krótkim czasie w kilku miejscach na kleju pojawiły się pęknięcia i zarysowania. Pod pęknięciami okazało się, że ewidentnie brakowało kawałka zatopionej siatki. Pod zarysowaniami siatka była. Zarysowania pojawiły się np. w rejonie parapetów, czy mogą one być wynikiem pracy parapetów i innej rozszerzalności cieplnej? Parapety są kamienne, ciężkie i mocno się nagrzewają. 
> 
> Pęknięcia i zarysowania pojawiły się stosunkowo szybko. Czy w związku z tym jest nadzieja, że w tym okresie uwidoczniły się wszystkie miejsca z błędami? Bo jeżeli tak jest, to może to być jedyny sposób na sprawdzenie wykonania tego etapu - pozostawić klej na kilka miesięcy...
> 
> Czy tynk silikonowy Caparola jest na tyle elastyczny, że uchroni elewację przed pojawianiem się drobnych zarysowań. Bo z tego co widzę, warstwa tynku jest dosyć twarda i wiercąc otwór trzeba zdecydowanie docisnąć wiertarką. W klej wiertło wchodzi praktycznie jak w masło...


brak siatek / zbrojen diagonalnych w narozach otworow powoduje pekanie warstwy zbrojacej przy parapetach / nadprozach
brak siatki w kleju powoduje pekanie warstwy zbrojacej na scianach
rysy skurczowe , malutkie, o grubosci wlosa - tynk wytrzyma
rys z powodu zle wykonanej w. zbrojacej juz niestety nie.
moooze.. wytrzymalby to akryl z Dryvita.

----------


## inezz

możecie mi  polecić dobrego wykonawcę z podlaskiego?

----------


## piotrek0m

> brak siatek / zbrojen diagonalnych w narozach otworow powoduje pekanie warstwy zbrojącej przy parapetach / nadprożach
> brak siatki w kleju powoduje pekanie warstwy zbrojącej na ścianach rysy skurczowe , malutkie, o grubości włosa - tynk wytrzyma
> rys z powodu złe wykonanej warstwy zbrojącej już niestety nie.


Profilaktycznie pod parapetami i wokół nich nakleiłem drugą warstwę siatki. Czy takie działanie jest w miarę poprawne? Czy naklejenie drugiej warstwy zbrojenia jest obarczone ryzykiem, np. odspojenia ? Klej Capatec 190 bardzo mocno przywiera do siatki, a miejscach gdzie były niewielkie ubytki siatki (np w narożach parapetów) dość mocno przywiera do samej wełny. Czy w takiej sytuacji jest potrzeba usuwania pierwszej warstwy ? Czy wystarczy położyć drugą warstwę siatki w kleju?

----------


## fighter1983

> Profilaktycznie pod parapetami i wokół nich nakleiłem drugą warstwę siatki. Czy takie działanie jest w miarę poprawne? Czy naklejenie drugiej warstwy zbrojenia jest obarczone ryzykiem, np. odspojenia ? Klej Capatec 190 bardzo mocno przywiera do siatki, a miejscach gdzie były niewielkie ubytki siatki (np w narożach parapetów) dość mocno przywiera do samej wełny. Czy w takiej sytuacji jest potrzeba usuwania pierwszej warstwy ? Czy wystarczy położyć drugą warstwę siatki w kleju?


2 warstwa kleju, bez zrywania. 
Odpylic podloze przed lub je zmyc. 
Skoro to ma rok - nie trzeba nawet gruntowac przed. 
Tu masz wytyczne wykoanania. Gdzies mialem nowsza wersje ale w sumie tu jest to co Cie interesuje
http://pliki.astrobud.pl/grafika/kd600.pdf

----------


## fighter1983

> możecie mi  polecić dobrego wykonawcę z podlaskiego?


a w grupach budujacych nie ma? 
tam chyba latwiej znalezc niz na ogolnym

----------


## inezz

pewnie tak, poszukam tam ....
powiedzcie czy dobrze myślę - jak ocieplę kostkę styropianem-ściany na około- to dach należałoby wełną aby dom oddychał i grzyb się nie zalęgł.
Wcześniej myślałam o piance z pistoletu ale to będzie puszka nieoddychająca? czy to nie reguła?

----------


## coulignon

dom nie oddycha scianami. To mit.

----------


## Balto

Ojej, aleś ty złośliwy.... Przecież wiadomo, że dobra dźwięcząca dawniej cegła taka co to jej nic nie ruszy - oddychała, podobnie jak teraz maksy i inne wynalazki. A wentylacja to takin zbędny wynalazek...

----------


## מרכבה

> pewnie tak, poszukam tam ....
> powiedzcie czy dobrze myślę - jak ocieplę kostkę styropianem-ściany na około- to dach należałoby wełną aby dom oddychał i grzyb się nie zalęgł.
> Wcześniej myślałam o piance z pistoletu ale to będzie puszka nieoddychająca? czy to nie reguła?


 myślę że tak, lepiej jak będziesz miał zimne ściany, lepiej kupić szczelne ciepłe okna, tu najszybciej się da za oszczędzić, a Ty nie będziesz musiał chodzić do lasu na grzyby, bo będziesz je miał w domu...
tak na poważnie, nie wiem kto i kiedy puścił ten idiotyczny mit w obieg! to czy będzie grzyb/ czy go nie będzie zależy w głównie od wentylacji, głównie ponieważ, kolejny składnik to temperatury ściany wewnątrz domu, bez izolacji jest tylko zimniej, czytaj wcześniej pojawi się grzyb.
Bo oczywiście wyznawcy kultu oddychania, wyznają jeszcze zasadę plastiku zamykanego-czt okna.
Broń Boże! aby nastąpiło rozszczelnienie tych okien,  lub montaż nawiewników.
Przecież to ściany mają służyć za wentylację.

----------


## Balto

מרכבה :  też jesteś złośliwy... przecież wiadomo, że w domu zawsze powietrze jest za suche, a ty jeszcze o jakichs wentylacjach i pochłaniaczach wilgoci mówisz. Przecież sąsiad w swoim starym domu ma plastiki i styro na ścianie i nie może domu dogrzać, jeszcze coś o dachu i izolacji wspomina. A te wszystkie reku to tylko wydatki... Nie wiesz, że ulica ma zawsze racje?  :wink:

----------


## ciroco

witam, 
czy ktoś ma doświadczenie lub wyrobioną opinię na temat systemu termoorganiki?

----------


## piotrek0m

Często widzę, że tynki żywiczne na cokołach budynków odpadają. Wydaje się, że jest to materiał mniej trwały od płytek klinkierowych. Jakie więc środki należy poczynić, żeby cokół pokryty żywicą był trwały przez lata? Cokół jest zwykle cofnięty i nie namaka tak jak np. murki ogrodzeń. Jak więc zabezpieczyć murek pokryty takim tynkiem? 

Pytanie dotyczy tynku mozaikowego Caparol (Caparol-Buntstein-Sockelputz) ...

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Często widzę, że tynki żywiczne na cokołach budynków odpadają. Wydaje się, że jest to materiał mniej trwały od płytek klinkierowych. Jakie więc środki należy poczynić, żeby cokół pokryty żywicą był trwały przez lata? Cokół jest zwykle cofnięty i nie namaka tak jak np. murki ogrodzeń. Jak więc zabezpieczyć murek pokryty takim tynkiem? 
> 
> Pytanie dotyczy tynku mozaikowego Caparol (Caparol-Buntstein-Sockelputz) ...


Witam
Tynk mozaikowy nie powinien być kładziony bezpośrednio na beton lub tynk cementowo wapienny. Na ogół źle wykonana izolacja pozioma powoduje podciąganie kapilarne na skutek którego mozaika odspaja się od podłoża. W przypadku położenia tynku na warstwie styropianu  oraz zastosowaniu podkładu ct610 putzgrund nie ma możliwości by tynk mozaikowy odspoił się od podłoża. Nie ma możliwości zabezpieczenia przed odpadaniem tynku już położonego. Jeśli nie zostały popełnione błędy wykonawcze to wszystko będzie w porządku.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Witam
> Tynk mozaikowy nie powinien być kładziony bezpośrednio na beton lub tynk cementowo wapienny. Na ogół źle wykonana izolacja pozioma powoduje podciąganie kapilarne na skutek którego mozaika odspaja się od podłoża. W przypadku położenia tynku na warstwie styropianu  oraz zastosowaniu podkładu ct610 putzgrund nie ma możliwości by tynk mozaikowy odspoił się od podłoża. Nie ma możliwości zabezpieczenia przed odpadaniem tynku już położonego. Jeśli nie zostały popełnione błędy wykonawcze to wszystko będzie w porządku.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
Czy tynk mozaikowy można kłaść bezpośrednio na styropian XPS, oczywiście po usunięciu wierzchniej łuszczącej się warstwy i po zgruntowaniu putzgruntem? 
Czy w celu wyrównania powierzchni można zastosować klej Capatec 190 + siatka, czy też siatka tutaj nie jest potrzebna (np. na murkach)

----------


## Knauf Therm

Najbardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie systemu ociepleń opartego na styropianie i tu w zależności od środków finansowych można zastosować styropian grafitowy (np. Knauf Therm Expert Fasada lambda=0,031) lub tańszy biały. Należy przy tym sprawdzić minimalną grubość styropianu dla wybranego wariantu, tak aby cała ściana spełniała chociaż minimalne wymogi Warunków technicznych.

----------


## fighter1983

> Najbardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie systemu ociepleń opartego na styropianie i tu w zależności od środków finansowych można zastosować styropian grafitowy (np. Knauf Therm Expert Fasada lambda=0,031) lub tańszy biały. Należy przy tym sprawdzić minimalną grubość styropianu dla wybranego wariantu, tak aby cała ściana spełniała chociaż minimalne wymogi Warunków technicznych.


dobra... panie... skoncz pierd.... glupoty marketingowe na forum. Przedstaw sie skoro nazywasz sie rzecznikiem KnaufTherm, idz po platny profil, bo lamiesz regulamin. 
piotrek i KolorStudio: podloze pod tynk powinno byc mineralne i charakteryzujace sie brakiem podciagania kapilarnego, co za tym idzie: ani goly xps ani tez warstwa zbrojaca wykonana z 190 + siatka tak na prawde nie powinna byc stosowana w strefie przycokolowej.

----------


## piotrek0m

> podloze pod tynk powinno byc mineralne i charakteryzujące się brakiem podciągania kapilarnego, co za tym idzie: ani goły xps ani tez warstwa zbrojąca wykonana z 190 + siatka tak na prawdę nie powinna być stosowana w strefie przyczynkowej.


Czyli jaki konkretnie materiał mam położyć na styropian XPS ?

----------


## stam222

Czesc fighter,
To w takim ukladzie jaki jast najleprzy uklad warst na xps-ie? Zakladajac, ze chcemy miec w obrebie cokolu te mozaike?
Pozdrawiam



> dobra... panie... skoncz pierd.... glupoty marketingowe na forum. Przedstaw sie skoro nazywasz sie rzecznikiem KnaufTherm, idz po platny profil, bo lamiesz regulamin. 
> piotrek i KolorStudio: podloze pod tynk powinno byc mineralne i charakteryzujace sie brakiem podciagania kapilarnego, co za tym idzie: ani goly xps ani tez warstwa zbrojaca wykonana z 190 + siatka tak na prawde nie powinna byc stosowana w strefie przycokolowej.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Czyli jaki konkretnie materiał mam położyć na styropian XPS ?


Ja bym na xps dał 190 + siatka a na to putzgrund w kolorze. Chociaż może fighter ma inny patent na cokoły to też chętnie podpatrzę  :tongue:

----------


## inezz

Powiem tak, mam dom 30 lat, nieocieplony jeszcze :wink:  nigdy nie było w nim grzyba aż do teraz, zaczął pojawiać się na suficie w łazience-pod strychem nieocieplonym-tylko jakoś przez 30 lat go nie było, staram się otwierać okno po każdej kąpieli, dodatkowo jest tam oczywiście otwór wentylacyjny. Widocznie nie spełnia swojej funkcji. Tylko co będzie jak ocieplę dom? 
I myslalam o skuwaniu tego sufitu, wypryskaniu i założeniu jeszcze raz nowym tynkiem, dobry pomysł?

----------


## stam222

A nie jest czasami tak, ze dom ma 30 lat i grzyba nie bylo ale ostatnio okna wymienilas?
Jak grzyb w miare "swiezy" to wystarczy spryskac preparatem plesnio i grzybobujczym. Po 24h powtorzyc psikanie. Smierdzi mocno bo na chlorze ale dziala skutecznie. Ale to jest zwalczanie objawow i trzeba poszukac przyczyny. Co jest nad lazienka? Moze jakis przeciek? A moze te okna jednak?
Pozdrawiam





> Powiem tak, mam dom 30 lat, nieocieplony jeszcze nigdy nie było w nim grzyba aż do teraz, zaczął pojawiać się na suficie w łazience-pod strychem nieocieplonym-tylko jakoś przez 30 lat go nie było, staram się otwierać okno po każdej kąpieli, dodatkowo jest tam oczywiście otwór wentylacyjny. Widocznie nie spełnia swojej funkcji. Tylko co będzie jak ocieplę dom? 
> I myslalam o skuwaniu tego sufitu, wypryskaniu i założeniu jeszcze raz nowym tynkiem, dobry pomysł?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja bym na xps dał 190 + siatka a na to putzgrund w kolorze. Chociaż może fighter ma inny patent na cokoły to też chętnie podpatrzę


wg aktualnych wytycznych Caparola - nalezy zastosowac ich szlam uszczelniajacy w strefach przycokolowych. Ze wzgledu na kapilarne podciagnie wilgoci przez 190. Wiec zastepujemy wg wytycznych 190szara tym szlamem i zatapiamy siatke Caparola. 
Oczywiscie wytyczne wytycznymi a zycie zyciem  :smile:  
Generalnie fatycznie stosuje sie xps+190+siatka, ale... w razie W Caparol powie, cmoknijcie sie... 
Wiec albo ich szlam (wg wytycznych, nie pamietam nazwy, ale jest takowy  :smile:  ) 
, albo ktorys z klejow z linii Carbon (Carbonit lub CarbonSpachtell, lub inny szlam uszczelniajacy dwuskladnikowy)

----------


## inezz

Okna wymienione są od 17 lat, i tak wogóle to ja je otwieram często. Nad łazienką jest ściana komina, może to to? A wtedy wystarczy tylko psikanie czy raczej zbijanie?

----------


## inezz

I mam następne pytanie. Jak przesunąć bez uszczerbku na konstrukcji! altankę sześciokątną z przytwierdzoną podłogą-srednica około 4 metrów, czy możliwe jest uzycie wózka widłowego?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> wg aktualnych wytycznych Caparola - nalezy zastosowac ich szlam uszczelniajacy w strefach przycokolowych. Ze wzgledu na kapilarne podciagnie wilgoci przez 190. Wiec zastepujemy wg wytycznych 190szara tym szlamem i zatapiamy siatke Caparola. 
> Oczywiscie wytyczne wytycznymi a zycie zyciem  
> Generalnie fatycznie stosuje sie xps+190+siatka, ale... w razie W Caparol powie, cmoknijcie sie... 
> Wiec albo ich szlam (wg wytycznych, nie pamietam nazwy, ale jest takowy  ) 
> , albo ktorys z klejow z linii Carbon (Carbonit lub CarbonSpachtell, lub inny szlam uszczelniajacy dwuskladnikowy)


Dobra czyli jednak technicznie nie miałem racji. Ale i tak wszyscy lecą klej i siatka  :tongue:  Tak z ciekawości Fighter  czy kiedykolwiek miałeś problemy z 190 na cokole? coś odeszło itp. bo reklamacja reklamacją ale jak sięgam pamięcią to u nas nigdy jeszcze nic się nie zadziało.

----------


## fighter1983

Do zeszłego roku nie. Ale to złożony bardzo temat jest  :wink:  i nie na forum

----------


## מרכבה

Co będzie, jeśli ocieplę dom, będzie tylko lepiej- ponieważ ciepło nie będzie tak szybko uciekać, tu w pysio ładuję kolejnemu mitowi, przymarzaniu ścian.
Ja kawę gotuję, wkładając do lodówki, to jest tak samo nie logiczne zdanie jak przymarzanie ścian. Jeśli wzrośnie opór termiczny przegrody, ciepło będzie z niej wolniej uciekać, przez co temperatura powierzchni się podniesie, a tak że zrośnie punkt w którym może nastąpić kondensacja. Izolacja oraz szczelność domu nie ma nic do wentylacji.
Musi być i koniec. Nie ma szans aby dzięki dyfuzji pozbyć się nadmiaru pary wodnej.
W porywach w murowanym domu jest to raptem ile ? 1% tego co idzie wentylacją.
Niestety guślarze budowlani głoszą swoje i z tego 1% robią sprawę życia i śmierci.
Niech się lepiej bezwiedni fachowcy nie zabierają za wygłaszanie swoich prymitywnych guseł.
Zamiast wykonać dobrą izolację np 20 i więcej cm będziesz się szczypał .. czy ściana zdycha czy nie zdycha.

----------


## stam222

> Co będzie, jeśli ocieplę dom, będzie tylko lepiej- ponieważ ciepło nie będzie tak szybko uciekać, tu w pysio ładuję kolejnemu mitowi, przymarzaniu ścian.
> Ja kawę gotuję, wkładając do lodówki, to jest tak samo nie logiczne zdanie jak przymarzanie ścian. Jeśli wzrośnie opór termiczny przegrody, ciepło będzie z niej wolniej uciekać, przez co temperatura powierzchni się podniesie, a tak że zrośnie punkt w którym może nastąpić kondensacja. Izolacja oraz szczelność domu nie ma nic do wentylacji.
> Musi być i koniec. Nie ma szans aby dzięki dyfuzji pozbyć się nadmiaru pary wodnej.
> W porywach w murowanym domu jest to raptem ile ? 1% tego co idzie wentylacją.
> Niestety guślarze budowlani głoszą swoje i z tego 1% robią sprawę życia i śmierci.
> Niech się lepiej bezwiedni fachowcy nie zabierają za wygłaszanie swoich prymitywnych guseł.
> Zamiast wykonać dobrą izolację np 20 i więcej cm będziesz się szczypał .. czy ściana zdycha czy nie zdycha.


Czołgista myślisz, ze taki użytkownik jak @inezz zrozumiała coś z Twojego wpisu?

----------


## stam222

> I mam następne pytanie. Jak przesunąć bez uszczerbku na konstrukcji! altankę sześciokątną z przytwierdzoną podłogą-srednica około 4 metrów, czy możliwe jest uzycie wózka widłowego?


Chyba zależy od tego jak jest zbudowana i jak przytwierdzona i jak solidna. Raczej cieńko to widzę  :wink:  .




> Okna wymienione są od 17 lat, i tak wogóle to ja je otwieram często. Nad łazienką jest ściana komina, może to to? A wtedy wystarczy tylko psikanie czy raczej zbijanie?


Może i wystarczy wypsikać solidnie ale tak jak już wcześniej pisałem to jest eliminowanie skutku a należy zwalczyć przyczynę, Zerknij tam na górę czy gdzieś nie zacieka przy kominie, może to właśnie jest to.
Co do ocieplenia to jak najbardziej dawać i to grubo. Ale w związku z ociepleniem (USZCZELNIENIEM) domu pojawią się kolejne problemy z wentylacją. Skoro masz wyciągi (te kratki w łazienkach i kuchni) to gdzieś muszą być nawiewy. *MUSZĄ !!!*. I tutaj opcje masz w sumie 3
1. Najłatwiej, najszybciej i najtaniej to nawiewniki w oknach lub w ścianie = kiepskie rozwiązanie ale skuteczne.
2. rozprowadzić wentylacje mechaniczną ,choćby sam nawiew = kosztowne ale chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie ( najlepsze to nawiew i wyciąg mechaniczny z odzyskiem ciepła= najdroższy i dość kłopotliwy remont w istniejącym już domu ale rozważ tę opcję przy okazji jakiegoś remontu. Może przy dobrych układach pomieszczeń można by to zrobić mało inwazyjnie.
3. Nic nie robić tylko ocieplić a wtedy grzybek powoli i skutecznie zaatakuje cały dom.

----------


## inezz

> Chyba zależy od tego jak jest zbudowana i jak przytwierdzona i jak solidna. Raczej cieńko to widzę  .
> 
> Solidna to może i jest, ale najsolidniejszy ma dach-jest mega cięzki, ciekawe czy nie zleci na bok,ehhh
> 
> Może i wystarczy wypsikać solidnie ale tak jak już wcześniej pisałem to jest eliminowanie skutku a należy zwalczyć przyczynę, Zerknij tam na górę czy gdzieś nie zacieka przy kominie, może to właśnie jest to.
> Co do ocieplenia to jak najbardziej dawać i to grubo. Ale w związku z ociepleniem (USZCZELNIENIEM) domu pojawią się kolejne problemy z wentylacją. Skoro masz wyciągi (te kratki w łazienkach i kuchni) to gdzieś muszą być nawiewy. *MUSZĄ !!!*. I tutaj opcje masz w sumie 3
> 1. Najłatwiej, najszybciej i najtaniej to nawiewniki w oknach lub w ścianie = kiepskie rozwiązanie ale skuteczne.
> 2. rozprowadzić wentylacje mechaniczną ,choćby sam nawiew = kosztowne ale chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie ( najlepsze to nawiew i wyciąg mechaniczny z odzyskiem ciepła= najdroższy i dość kłopotliwy remont w istniejącym już domu ale rozważ tę opcję przy okazji jakiegoś remontu. Może przy dobrych układach pomieszczeń można by to zrobić mało inwazyjnie.
> 3. Nic nie robić tylko ocieplić a wtedy grzybek powoli i skutecznie zaatakuje cały dom.


a okna na mikrowentylacji często otwarte, nie pomogą? Grzyba nie chce za wszelką cenę...

----------


## stam222

> a okna na mikrowentylacji często otwarte, nie pomogą? Grzyba nie chce za wszelką cenę...


No ponoć te mikroszczeliny nie działają tak jak powinny ( PONOĆ!!!). Ale z zasady jest tak, że jak zimno ciągnie po rajtuzach to się okno zamyka i po kłopocie... z zimnem

----------


## stam222

> wg aktualnych wytycznych Caparola - nalezy zastosowac ich szlam uszczelniajacy w strefach przycokolowych. Ze wzgledu na kapilarne podciagnie wilgoci przez 190. Wiec zastepujemy wg wytycznych 190szara tym szlamem i zatapiamy siatke Caparola. 
> Oczywiscie wytyczne wytycznymi a zycie zyciem  
> Generalnie fatycznie stosuje sie xps+190+siatka, ale... w razie W Caparol powie, cmoknijcie sie... 
> Wiec albo ich szlam (wg wytycznych, nie pamietam nazwy, ale jest takowy  ) 
> , albo ktorys z klejow z linii Carbon (Carbonit lub CarbonSpachtell, lub inny szlam uszczelniajacy dwuskladnikowy)


Witaj Fighter,
Tutaj nie bardzo mogę zrozumieć o co chodzi z tym podciąganiem. Podciągać kapilarnie to może beton czy inny materiał . W tym przypadku mówimy o strefie przycokołowej która jest najczęściej zbudowana z bloczków betonowych. I tutaj się zgadzam, że mniej lub bardziej takie bloczki mogą podciągać wode o ile izolacja pozioma jest kiepska lub mogą podciągać z ziemi którą są zasypane. Nie mniej jednak do tych bloczków przyklejony jest często XPS, który nie potrzebuje szczególnie izolacji przeciwwodnych/przeciwwilgociowych bo sam w sobie ma sporą odporność na wilgoć. A skoro sam w sobie jest odporny (prawie) to po co mu dokładać czegoś co jest zbędne. Piszę, ponieważ trudno jest mi to sobie wyobrazić jak by to miało wyglądać na "moim podwórku". Ponieważ u mnie wody gruntowe okresowo występują dość wysokie więc szczególną uwagę przyłożyłem do izolacji poziomych i pionowych swoich fundamentów. Na ławach mam papę a ściany z bloczków są zaizolowane podwójną warstwą szlamu  (znanej marki na R) do tak zaizolowanych p/w ścian dokleiłem 10+5 xps i jak wg Caparol'a powinienem postępować dalej z tym cokołem?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

uklad warstw: 
sciana fundamentowa (bloczek, beton, obojetnie) 
xps 
warstwa zbrojaca na xps (niestety trzeba ja zrobic), bo bezposrednio na xps nie mozemy klasc tynku mozaikowego np.
i ta wlasnie warstwa zbrojaca zrobiona na cementowym kleju 190+siatka - wykazuje tendencje do podciagania. 
a to z kolei prowadzi do odspajania sie powlok bezposrednio pod nimi polozynymi. oczywiscie dzieje sie to dosyc rzadko nie mniej jednak - moze sie wydarzyc.
dlatego tez wg wytycznych w tym miejscu nalezy w. zbrojaca wykonywac materialami typu szlam cementowy lub - kleje gotowe typu carbon 
to oczywiscie drastycznie podnosi koszty wykonanania takiego cokolu, no ale....

----------


## stam222

> uklad warstw: 
> sciana fundamentowa (bloczek, beton, obojetnie) 
> xps 
> warstwa zbrojaca na xps (niestety trzeba ja zrobic), bo bezposrednio na xps nie mozemy klasc tynku mozaikowego np.
> i ta wlasnie warstwa zbrojaca zrobiona na cementowym kleju 190+siatka - wykazuje tendencje do podciagania. 
> a to z kolei prowadzi do odspajania sie powlok bezposrednio pod nimi polozynymi. oczywiscie dzieje sie to dosyc rzadko nie mniej jednak - moze sie wydarzyc.
> dlatego tez wg wytycznych w tym miejscu nalezy w. zbrojaca wykonywac materialami typu szlam cementowy lub - kleje gotowe typu carbon 
> to oczywiscie drastycznie podnosi koszty wykonanania takiego cokolu, no ale....


Dzieki za objasnienie. I wszystko stalo sie jasne.  :wink:

----------


## Michał Lewański

Ciemna farba zaiste pozwala dłużej się cieszyć ładną elewacją. Rozważ jeszcze płytki klinkierowe na elewację, na przykład Terca. Duży wybór kolorów, chronią ścianę przed warunkami atmosferycznymi i uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, a poza tym łatwo utrzymać je w czystości.

----------


## Balto

Terca? A czemu nie inne... Wieneberger z różnych powodów nie należy do moich ulubieńców... Cuda w papierach wyczyniają bo papier jak student zniesie wszystko...

----------


## imrahil

> Terca? A czemu nie inne... Wieneberger z różnych powodów nie należy do moich ulubieńców... Cuda w papierach wyczyniają bo papier jak student zniesie wszystko...


bo to sprzedawca Wienerberger, wystarczy przejrzeć inne jego posty  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ciemna farba zaiste pozwala dłużej się cieszyć ładną elewacją. Rozważ jeszcze płytki klinkierowe na elewację, na przykład Terca. Duży wybór kolorów, chronią ścianę przed warunkami atmosferycznymi i uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, a poza tym łatwo utrzymać je w czystości.


Widzę płytki klinkierowe odpadające już po kilku latach albo z wysoleniami na fugach - jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć ?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Co do wysoleń to można zastosować disboxan 450, z tym że nie usuwa on wysoleń a jedynie zabezpiecza przed ich powstaniem.  Co do odpadajacych plytek, dobra technologia i nic się nie zadzieje

----------


## Balto

Wysolenia wynikają z tego jak dobry, a dokładniej jak zły materiał został użyty do "zrobienia" klinkieru. Przy okazji wysolenia powinny zostać w fudze lub zaprawie na jakiej jest klejona cegła. Jeśli wychodzą klinkierem oznacza to tylko tyle, że zaprawa jest zbyt mocna (ma za małą dyfuzję) w stosunku do cegły (tu: klinkieru). W związku z tym jak wygląda, a raczej jak nie wygląda, obecny skład zaprawy jest to najczęściej: za dużo zbyt podłego cementu i za mało napowietrzaczy w zaprawie...

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy można położyć tynk silikonowy Caparol AmphiSilan-Fassadenputz R+K na cokolik?
Cokolik jest cofnięty względem ściany 12 cm. Pod cokolikiem będzie wysypany piasek, na tym geowłóknina i następnie kamień. Cokoliki mimo tego brudzą się rozpryskującymi kroplami błota przy zacinającym deszczu. Obawiam się, że będzie to problem estetyczny. Ale jak z trwałością cokolika pokrytego tym materiałem ?

----------

